# passing a drug test and smoke the day before



## cincy boy (Feb 28, 2005)

alright I learned  this from an old hillbilly friend of mine that has to take drug 

test for his work and I'v personally tried this my self so no worries 

Ok theres this stuff called sur gel   its used to make 

jellys and jams it  gives them there texture the jelly feeling 

you buy a box of that its around 2$ from a grocery store its all the same 

amont when you buy it jello also works and taste better.you take that and 

and mix it in a 20oz bottel with cold water and shake it real good 

Two hours before your test you drink the mix and then drink another 20oz 

bottel of sumthing it can be anything make sure you eat sumthing to and 

take 1 piss after you eat  and then take the test your garented to pass even 

if you smoke the day befor the reason is is that it coats your stomach and 

when you piss its just a gel but its really piss it really works no joke i 

wouldent post it on here if it didnt


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that Cincy! Way cool!


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 28, 2005)

thats cool,  i'll have to pass that info along.  thanx cincy


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 1, 2005)

weeddog check out your private message box


----------



## 420time (Mar 1, 2005)

carful some states have passed laws to make tampering with a drug test a felony    but they don't test for blockers such as sur gel, yet. good luck.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 1, 2005)

It s pretty much impossible to trace


----------



## Joint SLaYer (Mar 2, 2005)

even if they can test it, its only jelly u been drinking


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 2, 2005)

no law against eating jello or jelly.  they would have no case at all against you for eating jello or jelly.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats why its perfect


----------



## XIII Angel (Mar 4, 2005)

ey thanx a lot dude.. big help on the mj test mix...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 4, 2005)

You have to pass shit like that on when it will help other people


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2005)

these days, lots of jobs require a durg test.  luckily, i work for myself so my drug test would be an essay, or multiple choice and true/false.  if you score good i may hire you.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 4, 2005)

good thinking what kind of bissnes do you run


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 5, 2005)

I drank the jello and took the test on friday. 
I hadn't smoked in two weeks though. 
I'll let y'all know the results on monday.
I drive a truck and get tested randomly so it will be good to know I dont have to quit.(again)


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 8, 2005)

I Passed 

but dont know if its because I abstained for 2.5 weeks, or the jello or the fact that I drank 1 gallon of water also.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 8, 2005)

Told you guys it worked pass it on


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

verified for sure with jello and 1 gallon water after 2.5 weeks weedless.  wonder how well it would work for the chronic smoker that smokes all the way up till on the way to the drug test?  or maybe one that smokes heavily the night before.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

I smoked a big blunt of chronic the night befor with one of my buddies and took the test the next day around noon it works promise i dident even drink water at all


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

thats great.  been confirmed even with no water at all.  you did mix up water in your jello didnt ya  you can eat that stuff dry.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

No no i did mix it with water thats the way you have to do it just make sure you shake it well it dosent taste good regardless


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

i think jello tastes pretty good, don't know bout sure jel.  never tried any of that.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

sure gel is just barly barabel for me


----------



## tyeanden1 (Mar 19, 2005)

thats pretty koo


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 20, 2005)

yo cincy , its ripatulip here, how long does this jelly stuff last for? would it last over night? or only for a few hours? because i sometimes get tested in the mornings when i wake up or just at random.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope it works )  I have an interview Monday and if they use the same hiring process as they did with other people I'll be tested that day too.  Shouldn't have smoked last night... oops )


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 20, 2005)

it last for 3 and 1/2 hours at the most i wouldent go any longer than that


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 20, 2005)

I f you follow the directions i gave you It will work


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 21, 2005)

ripatulip, yo thanx cincy boy , yea ive got the right directions, thanx alot for the help.


----------



## Unregistered (May 5, 2005)

To make a long story longer, I have time and time read these posting boards.  Never knowing the truth about how to pass a drug test.  Finally the answer revealed.  Triple XXX - sold @ Vitamin World. Triple $$$ gaurantee.  I passed my piss test @ a rehab center. I have 2 OUI's so I have to go to mandatory classes.  They can piss test me there.  They did, I passed.  I smoked 4 days a week, every week for 50 weeks.  The 3 days off were extremly necessary to pass the test.  You gotta get 60 hours of non tokin toxins in your body.

If you do , you'll pass - fact!

Toke Master 33


----------



## Have Test help please (May 5, 2005)

I have one friday!  How much is it?


----------



## Unregistered (May 5, 2005)

30..........get this stuff, its unreal


----------



## naimitsukai (May 5, 2005)

dude they got like these penis-looking strapon thing that you put clean piss in for a drug test. obviously this only works for guys.


----------



## Pennsylvania (May 11, 2005)

cincy does jello work as well as sur jell?  or should i stick with sure jell  and if i drink it then smoke will it still block it?


----------



## Pennsylvania (May 11, 2005)

and another thing i have used totally clean capsules (they come in a pirimid shaped box )  they work too good it will strip the emsymes out of your system so the test will come up unconclusive.  some places call them do overs and others call it a dirty because they figure you are hiding something


----------



## kirsty (May 11, 2005)

well hello we havnt tried this but r imptressed with that idea good on ya......


----------



## kirsty (May 11, 2005)

smoking and spelling dont mix


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 12, 2005)

has anyone ever passed a drug test using niacin for real? I need help fast!
If I don't pass I will lose my nursing liscense


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 13, 2005)

yes niacin works depending on your weight and how many pills you eat.
 heres some advice drink water and turn your shower on cold, eat ten of those suckers then when you turn red and burn like hell you know it is working.  WHEN I SAY BURN LIKE HELL NO JOKE!


----------



## Pennsylvania (Jun 13, 2005)

yes niacin works but it hurts
  read up above and try cincy boys advice sur gel  follow his instructions or it wont work


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah PENN it works I smoked on the way to the test just follow the directions I cant  stress it enough I wouldent take the drug test more 3 hours after taking it I took it 2 hours after drinking it so I no it works at 2 but IM sure 3 would work  peace love


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 17, 2005)

How to stay ahead of the game.  They will have to make it all legal soon enough, us weed tokers are all too clever when stoned to be caught anyways.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 20, 2005)

what is considerd an average joint


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 20, 2005)

what is considered as an average joint and how much ? lets say ismoked about the average of a half a joint or less how long do you think it will remain in my system?


----------



## mpk (Jul 26, 2005)

Question about the sure gel...

Nowadays, they check your ph levels and stuff. If you coat your stomache lining to keep it from releasing the thc filled fat cells, wont that have you pissing straight water and gel? 

Cincy... was the test you took a cup test or a lab test? how about for anyone else that tried this... has it worked when they test for the ph levels?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 28, 2005)

i went to find this sure gel at the grocery store and all i found near the jello section was jello and pure gelliten.  then i found this sure gel a fruit pectin not spelled the same as others have spelled it and it wasnt jello at all its for making jelly.  IS THIS THE RIGHT STUFF??? and what if u go to a hospital and they drop a 5 panel and check ph levels vitimin counts and all that other shit.  Wont this be detected as well considering you will be pissing only water and Jelly and on top of that your piss will not be yellow.  Then again you can take vitimin c ive heard to make it yellow but you will need a dosage well over the range alowed in a 5 panel vitimin count. so ive heard.  Can any give me any advice on this situation.


----------



## Unregistered 2 (Aug 8, 2005)

I couldn't find it either. I looked in like 4 stores, I found it at Kroger on the isle with light bulbs. On the sign above the isle it said canning supplies. It may not be by Jello, but Sure Gel and Certo is on that isle


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 10, 2005)

Tried the Sure Gel method twice with home EMIT tests and *FAILED* both times.  I followed the instructions perfectly.  I would NOT trust this method if it is really important to you.


----------



## cincy boy (Aug 13, 2005)

who live in ohio thats the only plac with a kroger thats pimp


----------



## cincy boy (Aug 13, 2005)

man you didnt fellow the directions then because every1 I'v told this method has worked everyones body is different but just follow the directions and I took a hospital test not no home test and why in the hell would you wast 60 bucks on 2 home test pointless if you ask me just follow the directions


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

That would make a pretty weird Case in Court .... 

Your Honour, We the Jury find the Defendant GUILTY of Consuming Cherry Jell-O.... Your a Sick Sick man I sentance you to 18 Months imprisonment.


----------



## morningstar (Oct 4, 2005)

I know for a fact that sur-gel does in fact work.  Not only for pot either.  Sur-gel helped me pass a state probation drug test after a gram and a quarter were consumed the night before.  The process is simple.  Mix it up, drink it about an hour before the test, drink water pee twice (or until clear) take your test.  I've heard rumors about taking vitamin b and c to change the color of your piss, but honestly who cares what color your piss is?  So i drink alot of water and my piss is clear, big deal.   This exact method has worked for me and several friends in the past.  
    I actually had a test today that I'm a little concerned about though.  I had an interview this morning at 10:30, so i stopped by the store on the way and got all my stuff.  Drank the mixture at around 9:30 or so, but the interview process took forever.  I didnt arrive at the clinic until about 1pm.  I'm a little worried that too much time may have passed.  If anyone has any information on how long Sur-gel stays effective please post.  I get my results in a couple of days, and I'll pass along what i learn.


----------



## NykkyNut (Oct 19, 2005)

Good advice thanks for the info.... I passed the test too!!!!       Yeah Buddie
I've shared this with everyone I know... keep posting the good stuff


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 30, 2005)

ur nuts if u think sure gel will help ya pass a piss test-  thc is stored in ur fat cells and is slowly metabolized out of the system.  a person fails a test if the smoke long enuf for it to build up above a specific level.  one can use either adulterants or fake piss or the aspirin method or the carbo drinks or the system cleansers. but sure gel????  u sound like ur on drugs


----------



## sassy06 (Nov 2, 2005)

*I hope it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## baker420_1977 (Nov 8, 2005)

have to take a piss test tommorrow morning...hope you come through for me cincy boy....slammin my water and cranberry juice now.....good ol jello for breakfast....


----------



## lungs (Nov 12, 2005)

cool, i am going to have to try that, thanks cincy.


----------



## Pennsylvania (Nov 29, 2005)

yes sur-gel works to pass a lab test but you have to eat after drinking it then drink more water.   you dont have to eat with a cup test


----------



## Pennsylvania (Nov 29, 2005)

yes sur gel blocks the fat cells from being released


----------



## Grim Reefer (Dec 3, 2005)

One could assume that sur gel could work, due the fact that THC is stored in the fat cells. And if one consumed enough sugar, the body would not release the sugars that has stored the THC. However, that best way to pass a piss test is to be clean for at least 4 weeks. Drinking lot of water does help to dilute urine, however the sample can be rejected. I have found that drinking green tea help remove toxins out of the body. Also, drinking lots of fruit juice will help prevent the body from releasing the toxins that are stored in body fat. One must remember that the body uses stored fat for energy, however if one can substitute energy with other products than stored body fat, than the body will not release the stored fat that contains THC into one's system.

Grim


----------



## BCdreadgirl (Dec 14, 2005)

i have one question, i get the gravity of my piss tested (not showing up for PO appointments leads to shit, or so ive found), does it not even affect that?  i hope so, cuz then im saved for the next month!


----------



## 8sideways (Dec 28, 2005)

about the color thing. Your urine is mainly yellow because of bile.  Bile is a liquid excreted by the gal blader to break down grease. So if I want to return the color of my pee to normal I eat something greasy. Like suasage and eggs for breakfest that kind of thing.


----------



## cincy boy (Dec 31, 2005)

another thing I just became awear of is niacin


----------



## gangstablack420 (Jan 3, 2006)

holy shit, i love you.


----------



## 8sideways (Jan 5, 2006)

so gangsta does that comment mean we have another successful drop using sur-gel?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 5, 2006)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> another thing I just became awear of is niacin




niacin puts too much creatine in ur system, they can tell and they WILL question u about it


----------



## ALASKA_MTF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey first of all let me say hey to everyone since iam new here.   Second i hope this works  
 i have a UA in about a week i havent been smoking for about three days now, Is it okay if i use sure gel pluse STRIP like i read it here befor ?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 11, 2006)

I have passed state mandated probation drug-tests weekly with this method and I smoke everyday. It's always a lil scary to take a dt, but I always passed. Thankfully its not an issue anymore.


----------



## ALASKA_MTF (Feb 11, 2006)

El i hope you right !  Iam going  on monday !   I cant wait i wanna get BLAzzed i got some purple cush that i keep smelling yummy .


----------



## ALASKA_MTF (Feb 11, 2006)

BTW what should i use sure gel or jello is okay ?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 12, 2006)

Just use jello. It tastes way better and has the same basic properties except for flavor. Jello is basically just sure gel with kool-aid in it. But, just to be safe, savor that kush until after the test. I always passed, but the more time you giv yourself the less general stress involved.


----------



## ALASKA_MTF (Feb 14, 2006)

jello in the powder form of already made jello


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 14, 2006)

Doesn't matter I guess? I always used the homemade kind and downed some with cold water.


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 15, 2006)

Call me stupis i am from SCOTLAND but what are you talking about when you say  JELLO what is it


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 15, 2006)

gelatin is its common name, jello is just a namebrand


----------



## ALASKA_MTF (Feb 15, 2006)

I just tryed STRIP drink and Formula 3 ... on day after another first day the F3 then next day the STRIP drink both fail on home THC test. I havent smoked in 7 days ! *** if those didnt work then i know the jello stuf is NOT going to work. I have been smoking since my JR year in high school and now iam 23 years of age. What should i do ? I have been drink water water and more water . I hate the taste of water now !


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 15, 2006)

ALASKA_MTF said:
			
		

> I just tried STRIP drink and Formula 3 ... on day after another first day the F3 then next day the STRIP drink both fail on home THC test. I haven't smoked in 7 days ! *** if those didn't work then i know the jello stuff is NOT going to work. I have been smoking since my JR year in high school and now I'm 23 years of age. What should i do ? I have been drink water water and more water . I hate the taste of water now !


Hey, Alaska_MTF, I'll tell you something man. You're doing more harm to yourself by this stress and worrying than it's worth to your well being.

Man, chill. You've done what you can to prevent the head cops from spraying green shit all over you.

Laugh a little.

Use the jell.

If the freaking drug tests are a norm for you life, think about getting another job. The worrying will kill you.


Hey, be happy, get high, and never stress.

You'll be old enough for your white hair to fall out.

Haaa! Bin There! Ole cue ball here.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 15, 2006)

The gelatin thing works better than any drink you will pay $40 for. Trust me, most of that crap is kool aid with ginsing and goldenseal in it.


----------



## Remember the three B's (Feb 21, 2006)

I have many friends who use sure gel to pass piss tests for probation. They can tell from your creatine levels if you use it. I try to ask my friends details on how it works, but all they know is it helps you pass a piss test. I am about to be placed back on probation for recent drug charges, and I am not about to quit smoking weed again. So what I've gathered is that sure gel DOES work, but...I have a few specific questions.

What would be the best method for putting color back into your piss when using sure gel? I've heard vitamin B, but I'm looking for a more natural piss color and not neon ******* green.

Why is it necessary to eat afterwards?

And has anyone ever used sure gel and then taken a lab test and had the results given back to them? If so, what were your creatine levels?

I am strictly interested in sure gel...I don't want any tips from retards who drink bleach or consume lots of niacin.


----------



## bigDbudhead (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a bottle of that qcarbo drink that I've been saving for a rainy day, but I may go with this gel method instead. I have heard way too many good things about the gel. I am suprised that the strip drink didn't work,though. They charge enough for that shit. And can somebody give me the lowdown on the niacin ? How much do you have to pop for how long before the test, and so-on.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 21, 2006)

Read the whole thread for the proper way to do it. You gotta eat greasey food to add a natural color to your urine.


----------



## zoomy420 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey, ive been reading thread and the sur-gel sounds cool.  Ive been a heavy smoker for a year now but decided to quit for a job piss test. ive been clean for 30 days but failed the take home 30 dollar test thing.  but my test is tomorrow and im gonna try the sur-gel, i got it at safeway for like 3 bucks, i hope the combo of 30 days without and sur-gel works, ill repost when i get results, oh yeah and thx cincy for the great idea.


----------



## BkPhate (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hate to put another suggestion up after all of these but one of the best ways to pass a dt if they dont watch you piss is get a friend to fill up a pill bottle with clean piss and tape it to your gooch :\ 100% pass gaurentee.

Also ive heard of tieing it to your zipper but im not sure how well that would work if the bottle got nocked around or something, just tape it to your gooch :\.


----------



## soofaded (Feb 23, 2006)

1) buy jello
2) mix with 20 oz of water (shake up)
3)drink it up
4)eat
5)piss 
6)piss for the drug test.  

am i right ? im going to try this out


----------



## zoomy420 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, I took my test today but dont get results till monday, this is what i did.
9:15 mixed half a packet of surgel and half a packet of jello with 20oz of water and drank it
9:45 went to mcdonalds for greasy food (mmmmmm greasy)
10:00 finished next 20oz of water then took a piss
10:30 took one more piss ( was really clear)
11:45 took test, my piss wasnt clear but wasnt apple juice yello either, kinda in between.
I had been clean for 30 days as well so im really hopeing this works, ill let you know on monday.


----------



## zoomy420 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh yeah, and if I pass, ill get the job, and the job doesnt ever test you again so back to smokeing!!! thank god!!!!  30 days without is hell man, i wish i would of heard of surgel before i decided to quit.


----------



## soofaded (Feb 24, 2006)

ohh shit good luck! ima try to quit for a  month because im going to court and i might get probation because i jacked a phone .. haha do u know if they give u a pee test if ur on probation for petty theft? in california? and im a minor


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK to all that have to take a piss test.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> ohh shit good luck! ima try to quit for a month because im going to court and i might get probation because i jacked a phone .. haha do u know if they give u a pee test if ur on probation for petty theft? in california? and im a minor


What is "Jacking" a phone? Does that mean that you stole someones phone to use their time up and for them to be charged with your phone calls?

Please tell me I'm hearing this wrong, cause if that's what you did, then you need to get your head screwed on right. Any of us on this group could be your next victim and you want advice from us?

Please tell me I'm mistaken about this. Please.


----------



## BkPhate (Feb 26, 2006)

lol owned


----------



## purplekushhoneyblunt (Feb 27, 2006)

could you use certo liquid?


----------



## bradass2tric (Feb 28, 2006)

theres anutha sure way.white viniger.i work in a plastics plant were we are tested every 30 days.i smoke solid the whole 30 days,take 1/8 cup of white vinigar and pass every time


----------



## soofaded (Feb 28, 2006)

ohh nah it was my friends phone and they thought i didnt kno him.. haha..


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 1, 2006)

> these days, lots of jobs require a durg test. luckily, i work for myself so my drug test would be an essay, or multiple choice and true/false. if you score good i may hire you.


WEEDDOG

SUp weeddawg. How much do you pay weeddog? I wouldnt mind work for you for free as long as you trained me to grow! lol.

I have a drug screen friday for a new job. It's important to me but I'm not going to stop smoking. In fact im going to blaze big tonight. Ill do this technique and let you all know if im working monday! lol No joke.


----------



## zoomy420 (Mar 1, 2006)

Well i got the job but I dont know if it was 30 day's without or the sur-gel, thanks for the idea though.  I blazed up after work today, mmmmm life is finally back to normal!  Peace everyone, keep smokin!


----------



## Remember the three B's (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/SayNOtoDrugTests

meh...


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 3, 2006)

I mixed the jello with 20oz of water. I choked it down, uck! I then cooked 6 susage links and ate them. Next I drank another 20oz of water. 
Im going in to take my test. I hope this works.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you cincy boy. I followed your instructions and it worked! I smoked everyday up to the drug test for months. I was a little nervous as they tested the bottle of piss in front of me. I saw her circle "negative" on the information sheet and it felt like all the pressure was over. I would recommend this to anyone. It's safe, please trust me.

20oz water with jello mix (there was a ton of it) and drank it
drank another 20oz 5 mins after
cooked 6 Sausage links to eat (gave my piss a yellow color. Very greasy )
10 mins after eating I pissed a little bit.
On the way to the testing place I was dying to pee. It hurt.
Once I got in the place I just had to go. I pissed long and hard then siphoned it off (so I did not waste all my pee)
Then I took the test and passed!!!


----------



## Mc Chronic (Mar 4, 2006)

hey cincy boy  i ahven't smoked in ten days and i have to drop.  I am going to try that shit even though i was gonna proly pass anyway.  I hope it works.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

if you take one of those cheap ass urine test from the court house go to cvs and buy golden seal.i used to take one of those every 2 weeks to a month, when i was on probation and in a group home for a strait 4 years never failed doing that. if you can get goldenseal cranberry pills work too,if you cant get neither drink 9-12 8 oz cups back to back .a hour and a half before test you will need to use the bathroom .use the batroom 1 time .that cleans the thc out your body temperaly.the second time you need to go .if you standing by a po thats wacthing you pee in the stalljust a little then into the test cup.make sure piss just alittle in the cup.two much urine will detect traces of thc .for the labs ,i use someone elses piss ,try to take the lab test at ur doctors office like kaiser permentay.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 4, 2006)

Just use the sur-gel/jello method for all forms of urine testing guys. It's the safest and most reliable way, more reliable than anything you can get at GNC(unless they sell jello there), more reliable than taping clean pee to your gooch and way more reliable than vinegar or pickle juice. I have used it to pass over 20 probation tests, and 3 lab tests for jobs. It works. Nobody here's trying to get you busted or fired or locked-up. Don't waste money on those toxin cleaners and shit they sell in head shops either. Like I said before, most of that shit is koolaid with goldenseal and ginsing in it.


----------



## Remember the three B's (Mar 5, 2006)

My Probation officer gives lab tests. Hello?! Creatine levels???? Sure, gelatin is the best thing anyone has come up with, but has anyone actually seen the lab results after using suregel?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 6, 2006)

It doesn't **** with your creatine levels at all. Like I said, it's worked for me for several lab tests and a couple of years of probation tests. _"If done right, no can defense" - Mr Miyagi
_


----------



## Remember the three B's (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh but it does, I have a ton of friends who use it and they all are always asked about their creatine levels and why they are so low. I just want to be 100% positive on all of this because i have a little more on the line than a job.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> ohh shit good luck! ima try to quit for a month because im going to court and i might get probation because i jacked a phone .. haha do u know if they give u a pee test if ur on probation for petty theft? in california? and im a minor


 
I live in california. When I was a minor I was arrested for a non-drug related felony. I ended up getting probation, because i was a minor, and was worried the whole time they were gonna drug test me just because. Right after court I went and talked to the probation officer and I think that is where I saved my ass. I went in very clean looking and such, and she asked me alot alot of questions and some of them refering to drugs. I told her I had tried alcohol twice and it made me sick and im never doing it again and that I would never try marijuana. That stuff is deadly! I didnt really say it was deadly, but i tried to come off that way. At first I didnt think she bought it because she asked me again, not even one little puff? and peered into my eyes closely and I was like naw, no way. Then she was like okay, and we skipped the rest of the section on drugs. At the end she was like okay, your going to have so and so for your probation officer now and he has the right to come search your house your person blah blah blah and you must submit to random drug tests when asked. I was like okay. I didnt smoke for a month after that because I was afraid of tests and i didnt get one so I slowly fell back into smoking and then like two months before I went to court to get off, I quit again just because I had come so far of not even being caught after curfew (7 P.M. by the way)  and i didnt want the judge to be like okay, pending a drug test your a free man. I would say i was a little paronoid but shit I was facing more time than petty theft if i fucked up. Also, let me add that stealing is bad especially from people. The only crime I hate more than stealing from your fellow citizens is vandalizing them because there is not even a motive for that. Anyways, I trust you did not/do not plan on stealing anymore from innocent people. If it were a large tyranical corporation I would have more sympathy. Take it easy and put yourself in the other guys shoes before you do something to him.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah it was my friends cell phone i was gnna give itback anyways.. but the principal thought i just jacked it .. so yeah.. and just today we had a fuckin dog come to my schooland he sniffed my backpack finding zig zags and a metal piece to use a bowl.. ****! now im suspended and my uncle knows and that means ima get a hardcore beatdown.. any suggestions? should i be like .. i dont even smoke thats my friends ( thats what my plan is right now) and im going to albertsons to get 2packs of jello and 2 water bottles.. and just drink it down before hes home and then tell him to get a pee test and test me and see if i smoke weed.. but he doesnt trust me no more.. because he heard from my mom that i blazed before.. but ima tell him that i quit for good and stuff and i hid all my shit in a hot cheeto bag and then sealed it with some gum .. damn im a freshman and im a **** up already..  damnnnnn what should i do right now ..


----------



## soofaded (Mar 9, 2006)

lols i think i messed up.. i bought 2 jello packs and 2 20oz water bottles and then the first pack i mixed it with the water and i shook it up and it became all foamy on top so i couldnt get the rest in the bottle .. so i drank it  lols am i suppose to have the whole thing filled up? and is it better to mix it with hot water first so the sugar and other crap dissolves? well i need an answer asap because i might get a pee tesst from my uncle today because i got caught with weed paraphanilia at school just zig zags and a metal cap as a bowl with resin on it.. i got suspended from a community day school thats pretty lame i hope i dont get expelled


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

just say you dont know why,they cant prove shit,and if they keep asking you to take it again do the same thing thell think your body chemicals are always like that,but i dont even know if el diablo right,but if he is, and you decide to do it ,then thats what you say,also what kind of test are you taking ,because they usaully give you instant test and if so ,why arent you taking it through your insurance company.they actually make fake penices .you just fill it ,with clean urine,get a ,couple of test cups, and test it before.





			
				Remember the three B's said:
			
		

> Oh but it does, I have a ton of friends who use it and they all are always asked about their creatine levels and why they are so low. I just want to be 100% positive on all of this because i have a little more on the line than a job.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 9, 2006)

Soo faded im gonna leave that one completely up to you. All I can tell you is dont **** up any more. Maybe quitting smoking wouldnt be such a bad idea. Your only a freshman and already your getting in trouble for drug charges. You do realize that your school will always keep an eye on you now for drug related things. Dont go to school high, don't bring anythingwhich may have touched THC (includin dirty fingers), be smart. You have a ways to go still and trust me you dont want to get expelled from school. Its all down hill from there. You have a possibly bright future ahead of you. Your uncle will not believe (if he has any sense) that you were keeping your friends paraphenilia on your person. Damn, we were always kind of smart about that shit. If we smoked before school we would hide the bong and stuff in a bush off campus. We washed our hands and used clear eyes. Ive had those damn dogs sniff me up and down while i was high. We always assumed they were fake cause we knew everyone was high at school and they could never smell us. be smart, stay in school, you have plenty of life ahead of you for smoking. I normally don't advise anyone to stop regardless of age but in your case, its nothing but trouble for you. If you do continue to smoke, which you probably will, be sure to do it right. Priorities. good luck.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 10, 2006)

ohh man damnn your right.. im fuckin dumb ive already gotten expelled 2 times too and then i have to goto court and see a probation officer on the 27th.. and im only 15! damn yeah i am going to quit.. even though im faded right now. and your right about another thing getting expelled goes down hill.. hell yeah your right my whole family is fed up with me cuhs i got expelled 2 times and and arrested 2times both at school.. bad karma ey? im going to quit for sure but i`ll still check out this forum since im going to be at home alot because i cant really do anything right now .. wish me luck for quiting and doing better


----------



## bigDbudhead (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey everyone. Just a suggestion that could work if they ask about creatine levels. Just tell them you don't know, but you've had stomach flu for the past couple of days, and all you can keep down is jello 

Peace !


----------



## high-d (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey- I'm new to the board and I have a drug test for a new job tomorrow.  I want to try this method and I had a question.  I bought 2 3oz pack of jello.  Should I mix both packs of jello with 20oz of water or just one???  THANKS


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

One .. 2 would be hella nasty man .. i tried to down the one bottle and it was hella hard . tell me how it works because i might go take a test too


----------



## flipmode (Mar 13, 2006)

all you need is a bottle of goldenseal and a galoon of water.
i dont trust the jello method,seems sugar would make you urine even more dirty,but thats just me,never treid it


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

whats goldenseal and where to get it and how much?


----------



## high-d (Mar 13, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> One .. 2 would be hella nasty man .. i tried to down the one bottle and it was hella hard . tell me how it works because i might go take a test too


 
I will let you know. I am testing it tonight. As we speak/type  i am downing a bottle of jello-water  and then I am going to test my pee with an at home test and see if it works. Then tomorrow is the true test. I'll down another bottle an hour before and go to the clinic. My only worry is if they do a hair test. i have heard that they don't usually do those for job testing but I know someone who just got a hair test for a job.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh good luck man! tell me how the jello works.. it taste hella nasty huh!? haha i got the strawberry bannana one tho haha


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 13, 2006)

What would they do for the hair test if you were shaven?


----------



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

your pubes foo! hahaha i dont know..


----------



## high-d (Mar 14, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> ohh good luck man! tell me how the jello works.. it taste hella nasty huh!? haha i got the strawberry bannana one tho haha


 
It doesn't matter what flavor you got, it's still disgusting.  I got strawberry.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

goldenseal is a golden clear pill,they sell them at cvs or rite aid you see it in the il where all those vitamin bottles are,i always steal it,im not paying 20 bucks for that.and if you do do it,when you steal all you have to do is get it near your pocket and just slide it indont look around thats hot,that will get you caught so fast,i i usaually pick up 2 walk to the end of the ill,at like your looking at something  ,at the right moment slide it right in.take the other bottle back.or you can pay 20 dollars doesnt matter


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

ahah nah man ive learned my lesson .. i got expelled for taking my friends phone.. which they think i stole


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

High-D tell us your results mann! haha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> What would they do for the hair test if you were shaven?


They go for an butthole hair. One of those that's so far in there, you wouldn't think of going near it with a razor. They take a big ass pair of tweezers anddddddd reach in there and YANK two of them at once, just in case.


Hahahahaahahahahhahahha


Damn! That make me pucker up.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

man thats sick lols butthole.. why not ur pubes haha


----------



## high-d (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I went in tonight to get my test so I should know tomorrow how it went.  I will let you guys know the results!


----------



## soofaded (Mar 15, 2006)

alright fsho hope you get that job


----------



## high-d (Mar 15, 2006)

How long does it take to get results from a clinic??  I thought it would only take a day but I still haven't heard back about it.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

i think 48 hours


----------



## soofaded (Mar 15, 2006)

goooooooood luck!!!!!


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (Mar 16, 2006)

I have read that if you wait too long, it will not work, but I have been able to find nothing about length of time before it does work.  
I have to take a test tomorrow at 4:30, but I dont finish work until 3:00, will I be able to get it right in an hour and a half?

I might do a triple attack, do up some bleach with water (which isn't foolproof, but has reported to work), then pop some niacin before bed, and then do the sur gel after work tomorrow.
I hope this works, this would be an awesome job if i get it.

Thank you so much for this method, and hopefully I will be thanking you even more in a day or two

PhiSigBlunt


----------



## high-d (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I passed the test.  They told me that it came back diluted but negative so that was enough to pass.  So I got the job!


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 17, 2006)

PhiSigBlunt, are you really considering drinking bleach? I'm pretty sure that will only hurt you.


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (Mar 17, 2006)

Well,, I definately considered the bleach method, it has been proven a couple times by people I know, but I could not do it.   You don't drink bleach straight, but rather dilute 1oz bleach with 16 oz water, and it should clean you out solid.  But it was the most horrible thing I have ever drank, so I did not do it.  I had the method first told to me by an old boss that got a random drug test by the owner of the business, she swore it works, and so have others, but it is horrible.  
The sur gel tastes like candy after trying the bleach last night.  I just got done with thye sur gel mix now and am eating something...then I will drink more liquid, and go to my test....hope it works...I have been a chronic smoker for over 8 years now barely ever missing a day, and I smoked yesterday......


----------



## flipmode (Mar 17, 2006)

no your sopposed to mix it with your urine,dont drink that shit ,are you crazy


----------



## spook313 (Mar 17, 2006)

PhiSigBlung said:
			
		

> You don't drink bleach straight, but rather dilute 1oz bleach with 16 oz water, and it should clean you out solid.


 okay, i might be an idiot, but i do know that drinking bleach is *not* a good idea.


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, if you look closely at a bottle of bleach, it says if ingested, dilute with water...thats all i know

And, bad news for me...It sounds like according to the rapid test, the sur gel may not have worked for me.  I got a call back saying that the specimen will be sent out for a test, and they said that a majority of the time when they are sent out they DO NOT come back clear.  

So, now I need to analyze why it might not have worked for me.  Firstly, when I first mixed the gel with water, it got really clumpy, and I tried to break it up, and had trouble, and drank probably 8 oz with it not fully mixed in, but then I mixed it into about another 16 oz, so this could be one problem.
Secondly, I am bigger than aaverage guy, weighing roughly 350 pounds...this means I have a bigger stomach and probably more THC stored up...not good...
I have smoked everyday for at least the last 6 months...this also did not help my cause any I am sure.
Finally, I may not have peed enough after drinking the sur gel and eating...I tried to, but I just couldnt get much to come out.  This could be a problem for some people.

Oh, and one last thing I considered...maybe the sur gel threw the clinic for a loop, and they werent sure what to make of the results, so it had to be sent out...but I think the rapid test being dirty is a very bad sign.  But, I will keep a small amount of hope that it will come back clear.

Everybody hope and (pray if thats your thing), that my test comes back clear, because this could be a life-changing job.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 17, 2006)

dude ,why dint you just get somebody  elses urine,they dont test the temps when they get it back


----------



## soofaded (Mar 17, 2006)

so High D the jello shit works right? . this is Sofaded


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 17, 2006)

you aint the same people are you


----------



## soofaded (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah its me. im at my moms house and i never been on this comp before so i thought id be like a non user posting.. but then when i posted it says my name .. so i dnno why wsup


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 18, 2006)

oh nah because you said is me soofaded,like he wouldnt see your logo and name,its just like aol.oh yea i get what your saying,yea it doesnt matter what computer ,its you, when you log on.sorry about that


----------



## soofaded (Mar 18, 2006)

na man dont trip , dan mn typin on a PSP is hard my comp got taken away


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 20, 2006)

you need a blackberry brah.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 20, 2006)

haha that things hella big


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 21, 2006)

Tomorrow afternoon, I have a drug screening scheduled for a positionat a local sports store. I immedietly went to the grocery store and picked up a box of Jell-O mixed fruit. I also bough Geletine which i was guessing like sur-jel or whatever the key ingredient that this thread's focused on(i'm high...)

After rereading this thread I think i should be able to pass this. The time period people have been saying the works is 2-3 hours, so to be safe i will use the 2 hour approach.  I'm going to outline what I think i'm supposed to do and hopefully someone can tell me if I have it correctly. 


12:15pm 1. Drink: Jello-O(or gelatine?) w/ 20oz bottle of h2o
12:20pm 2. Drink another 20oz water(w/o jell-o)
12:45pm 3. Eat something greasy(..eggs, sausage, mcdonald's..maybe steak)
1:00pm   4. Finish drinking the second 20oz
1:30pm   5. Take test

first, is that time lapse correct. Second, when should i pee? I go to school from 10 to 1om so it looks like I am going to have to eat some Dunkin Donuts sandwhich in class.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> 12:15pm 1. Drink: Jello-O(or gelatine?) w/ 20oz bottle of h2o
> 12:20pm 2. Drink another 20oz water(w/o jell-o)
> 12:45pm 3. Eat something greasy(..eggs, sausage, mcdonald's..maybe steak)
> 1:00pm   4. Finish drinking the second 20oz
> ...



i dont think u have to drink another 20oz with jello .. i think its 

1. drink 20 oz with jello
2. greasy food
3. drink 20oz water
4.take test.. 

well im not sure i havent tried it yet  but if i do it ima do it like this

1. drink 20oz + jello
2. eat some food
3. drink 20oz water
4. take a piss
5. then do the pee test

someone correct me if its wrong..


----------



## A 5th Lower (Mar 22, 2006)

soofaded:

I believe that is what truth meant when he did this, if you actually read, step 4 says FINISH drinking the second 20oz. He's going today, and he's gonna let me know how it went, and I'm sure he'll let the rest of the board know as well. in any case, his time lapse is correct I believe, as long as he pisses after the second 20oz.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 22, 2006)

So here's how it went.

I didn't get to eat at the right time.. I had to eat about 10 minutes before 1pm.

First of all, this little hut called a "clinic" was pretty well hidden. The guy at the sports store told me the wrong road too, so i was stressing at this point and hurting.

got there, signed in yada yada

told to empty my pockets and was given a bottle that i was suppose to fill about 3/4 of the way. I could have given her maybe 6 full bottles, but why press my luck? hah? joke? ok maybe not..

it came out pretty clear with a tint of yellow and i'm awaiting a call from the job.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck dude, hope it worked out for ya.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 24, 2006)

so didja pass?


----------



## sabognanaman (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks for the idea. im taking a test tomorrow. hope this method works. im gonna be using a whole pack of jell-o. the label on the box says its 6oz. think thats enough/too much jello? will let you guys know if it works for me.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

alright good luck man


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I Passed
> 
> but dont know if its because I abstained for 2.5 weeks, or the jello or the fact that I drank 1 gallon of water also.


 
Congrads. One question- Did you use the whole 1.75 oz. of the sure jell? I bought a box today. You drank about a gal. of water? I read somewhere to drink 8 glasses of water and to take 4 aspirin about 2-3 hrs. before the test. You went 2 1/2 weeks. Today is 2 1/2 weeks for me. Are you just an occasional smoker? I am. Well, while trying to get a FT job. I've also heard if your stash is older it's not as detectable. I've read lots of things on this topic, but the answers are all over the place. I have read over & over that 2 weeks is good enough if you're a casual user. Maybe I'm just nervous. I've been working as a temp for way too long with no steady hours & benefits. When you spend alot of time at home what else would you do for relaxation? Weed needs to be legalized.


----------



## sabognanaman (Mar 26, 2006)

i just finnished drinking the drink. i put in abour 3oz of jello just to be sure. question though: is it okay to take a piss more than once after drinking this and the other 20z of water? im taking the test in around 2hrs. wish me luck


----------



## sabognanaman (Mar 27, 2006)

i love you guys! it worked for me. im a heavy smoker and only abstained for around 5 days. thanks a lot!


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 27, 2006)

FAILED!

Yup, failed with fyling colors. They asked about the presence of thc in my sample. The doctor asked if i had been prescribed marinol and i told him that i smoked a little less than 40 days ago(LIE)

so.. ya. Oh well, i got a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 27, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> FAILED!
> 
> Yup, failed with fyling colors. They asked about the presence of thc in my sample. The doctor asked if i had been prescribed marinol and i told him that i smoked a little less than 40 days ago(LIE)
> 
> so.. ya. Oh well, i got a job interview tomorrow.


 
Bummer. Try again. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 27, 2006)

ohhhh whatt it doesnt work?


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 27, 2006)

well with tomorrow's i am not even sure if this company will d/t me. Would be nice seeing as though I consider working and smoking marijuana 2 important things that help my life function. I think i would just be crankier without weed and just a job. 
I am sure that most of the places just assume that if you are a pothead, you probably will end up stealing or doing something that their company frowns upon.


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 28, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> well with tomorrow's i am not even sure if this company will d/t me. Would be nice seeing as though I consider working and smoking marijuana 2 important things that help my life function. I think i would just be crankier without weed and just a job.
> I am sure that most of the places just assume that if you are a pothead, you probably will end up stealing or doing something that their company frowns upon.


*Yeah, They think you're a retard or whatever. In your opinion do you think a twice a month user would pass a test after 2 1/2 weeks? I still don't know if I have to go for one. Hearing about the failure makes me nervous. I thought it was fool proof. But, then again everyone is an individual. I used white vinegar once after smoking the night before and passed. It was only a temp job. Maybe they had the cheapest test.  *


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 2, 2006)

Well now that the sure-gel didn't work for me, i can only infer two things.

One: I didn't eat at the correct time
two: i just smoke way too damn much(everyday probably on a 3-5hr. sched)

go ahead, try it out. I didn't even think it tasted that bad. But don't throw all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Vanilla_Fudge (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah ive used the sure jell method it worked but it could have been other things i used 2 help like asprin or extra liquids... who knows but keep toking...


----------



## BkPhate (Apr 12, 2006)

Worked for me a 5 panel came back inconclusive for thc which gives me time to sober up or at least get someone elses urine .

Thanks a ton.


----------



## DonGo! (May 2, 2006)

WOW! I have read this entire thread and have come to the conclusion that this will probably work for me. I haven't smoked in about a week and a half, and before that, I hadn't smoked for 2 additional weeks. I have a D/T on Monday for a new job I am trying to get. That will be about 2 1/2 weeks with out smoking. So, I am guessing that most of the THC is already out, but I am going to try this gelatin thing anyhow. I bought the Knox Original Gelatine; it has 4 envelopes and says that it has a net weight of 1 oz.

I was wondering if all 4 will be enough in the first 16 oz. of water.

I am under the impression that the 4 packets combined are 1 oz.

Please advise.


----------



## Mrs Reefer (May 2, 2006)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> alright I learned this from an old hillbilly friend of mine that has to take drug
> 
> test for his work and I'v personally tried this my self so no worries
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Reefer (May 2, 2006)

I have a d/t today at 2pm, i read your posted message about surgel/jello and I am going to try it today.  About six months ago I failed using detoxify and I cant take that chance again.  So I am betting on you Cincy Boy.
Say a prayer for me!


----------



## Mrs Reefer (May 2, 2006)

Anybody else have any tips, my clock is ticking!


----------



## Zentoph (May 5, 2006)

Didn't work for me, did it on 4/20 and yesterday they called saying they want another one done this morning.  just drank some more sure gell (yellow this time, a lot lot easier to get down then red) did some extra this time hoping it'll work better.  i think i might've drank too much last time cause I was chugging water all morning before the test.  i'll post again when the results come in


----------



## DonGo! (May 5, 2006)

Well, looking at what time you posted ZENTOPH; you are probably already giving them you fluid. But, something that I learned yesterday while at the local head shop is that you can just add you own creatine to the sur-jel recipe. I'm not sure how much, but I'm sure that any of the fitness creatine will work. I have come to this conclusion by reading the ingredients of the top selling capsule for D/T solution. The ingredients are cinnamon power, ground cranberry skins, GELATON AND CREATINE. There are 5 pills, you take them every half hour or so and drink tons of water. So, I am guessing that if you have this stuff like me, or you have to know at least one friend who works out that you can get some from, I think you could just add a little to the recipe.

My drug test has been moved up to today. I went out last night and bought a synthetic urine kit, a marijuana urine test and a box of jello. I took the test last night and definitely failed it. I am hoping that I will be able to use the synthetic urine, I have used this stuff before and it works great. But if not, I can just prepare with the jello and creatine this morning and hope for the best!

I was a little surprised at the lack of support that Ms. Reefer and I got from you guys that have used this method before. If you know how to do this, it is because you have taken a D/T using this method and you should know how nerve racking it can be! If I do have to use the jello method and pass, I will be writing a very descriptive recipe to my procedures. Wish me luck!

You can over do anything, but smoking MJ should not be a crime! Nor should it be a reason to terminate a persons employment!


----------



## DonGo! (May 5, 2006)

well f**k! they watched me! I had to use my own fluids!
I will keep you posted!


----------



## DonGo! (May 8, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, I PASSED!
a full report on what I did to come.


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (May 8, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! 
I'm waiting to see the full report, the first time I tried this method, I fuked it up I'm pretty sure...so I bought some at home test cards and I am gonna get it right...I hope! 
I haven't smoked for *2 months*, but I still fail with just regular piss, so, hoping this shit works for me. 
I am gonna be trying the regular surgel (both the small and large packets), as well as the liquid Certo stuff

**EDIT** This method just DOES NOT work for me! I tried the liquid Certo, a whole 3oz package and I still failed!!  I will try the sure gell powder tomorrow, but I have lost confidence in this method!
I have no idea how in the world I am gonna pass a real drug test!


----------



## DonGo! (May 9, 2006)

P S Blunt, 
I hope that this helps, and gets to you in time.

this is just a rough draft of what I will be posting in the future.

Friday April 28th I smoked out many times at a friends house!

Thursday May 4th I took a home marijuana drug screen test, failed.

Thursday night: drank about 3 large glasses of water.

Friday morning (May 5th):

8:15 AM  I ate 1/3 of a large daily vitamin and drank down about 2 grams of creatine with 20 oz. of water. 

8:20 AM  to 10:00 am I prepared for the day (shaved and showered) and studied the forum a bit more.

10:00 AM  Pissed

10:10 AM  Mixed a 3 oz. box of strawberry jello with 20 oz. of water and drank it. I ate another 1/3 of a large daily vitamin and drank down about 2 more grams of creatine.

10:15 AM  began cooking bacon.

10:23 AM  Ate about 8 pieces of bacon. By this time I have to really piss, but I held it for another 10 minutes

10:25 AM Ate another 2 grams of creatine.

10:39 AM Prepared synthetic urine (which I couldn't use because the fat guy watched me).

10:48  Pissed

10:54 Drank about 5 more oz. of water and left my house for the Lab.

11:05 Arrived at the lab

11:15 Pissed, like I said already, the guy watched me through a sliding window.

11:17 am  The guy tested my urine for the gravity. he cam right back and said that the gravity level was a little low but it was close enough that he would accept it.

Yesterday about 1 PM I got the news that I passed.

I hope that this helps.

More info:

Specific gravity. This measures the amount of substances dissolved in the urine. It also indicates how well the kidneys are able to adjust the amount of water in urine. The higher the specific gravity, the more solid material is dissolved in the urine. When you drink a lot of liquid, your kidneys should produce greater-than-normal amounts of dilute urine (low specific gravity). When you drink very little liquid, your kidneys should make only small amounts of concentrated urine (high specific gravity).


----------



## PARAXITE (May 9, 2006)

Followed cincy boy's Directions and Passed!!  Last THC Intake:5-5-06
Test at 4:10pm today  1 box (1.75oz) of Sure Jell  in 20oz of Ozarka at 2pm
20oz of Ozarka at 3pm with a healthy portion of Chicken Alfredo
20oz of Ozarka for the road trip, Drank 1/2  No other flushes or water prior
Gave a translucent yellow mid-stream specimen and PASSED!!

I am 6'1" 250lbs and had smoked on 4-29-06 and then again on 5-5-06.
prior to that everyday user.Drank 7 beers and 3 shots of Tequila 5-8-06


----------



## Zentoph (May 11, 2006)

Grats on passing, learned today that I failed my last test and they're giving me another one tommorow morning.  I'm just gonna stay up all night pounding water until the test and hopefully take some ginseng/multivitamin to turn my piss yellow


----------



## bongzilla420 (May 12, 2006)

wut size box of jello should i use the boxes i have say 3oz (85)grams "the smaller box" is this the ryte ammount???


----------



## Nugget123 (May 12, 2006)

Hey say u piss then they want u to piss agin 30 min later will it work ?????????? and what size box?


----------



## Nugget123 (May 12, 2006)

Ok before i posted that comment i didn't read this at all i just got done reading this whole 9 pages and concluded this: Best Idea i've come across, and think it will work, so your saying that greasy foods will make your urine more yellow? And what do u guyz prefer jello or sur gel? And another comment from the point you take the jello with the 20oz. bottle say at 10AM how much time does it take until u can piss clean! Thankx alot


----------



## PARAXITE (May 13, 2006)

I used 1 - 1.75 oz. Package of Sure Jell with 20oz of water.  Eat greasy foods to breakdown the gel in your stomach, passing the gel faster to your other digestion components.Allowing the fruit pectin (Sure Jell) is passed by urination first within 3 hours of ingestion of product.I had smoked twice within 16 days of this test and was a heavy user 10 hits avg. each day for 17 years. (Bong hits that is!).


----------



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

thankx alot paraxite so u prefer sur gel over jello or doesnt really matter to you.. So u passed it i take it which is awesome....  


                            Smoke it and you'll love it


----------



## Nugget123 (May 16, 2006)

Anyone know about Vitamin C 500 which contain gelatin if that would help anything??  AND IS NIACIN WORK?"????


----------



## BkPhate (May 17, 2006)

Uhm well no question is a dumb one they say..

If C would work why wouldnt we just down orange juice.  B puts the yellow color in your urine after the surgel teq. makes it clear, you dont necessarily have to but its less suspicious.

P.S
Please read the whole topic before posting.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 18, 2006)

As in gelatin in the vitamin d 500, but yeah what u all think the best time to pee for the actualy test once u drink the mix?


----------



## BkPhate (May 18, 2006)

After drinking it wait 2 hours pee once eat somthing drink a 20oz. pee a couple times till its clear, best to cut it off mid-stream when its clear. Do all of this within the 2 hours its better if you just read the whole thing.


----------



## OhioDood (May 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a drug test tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM EST, it's now 2:09 AM EST. I failed a drug test 2 weeks ago to the day, using one of those detox drinks that are "99% Effective" They are bull, me and my buddy both used them the same day, both failed, both followed directions entirely right. We even had the lady at the store explain it to us.

I have been an extremely heavy smoker, since starting 6 months ago. I smoke 3-4 times a day. I have a very high metabolism (I am 5'7 and just 135 lbs, so I'm a lil guy and I'm 19 years old) I also have not smoked in 13 days. I have a new drug test tomorrow like I stated for a new job, so I will definitely be using Cincy's information as well as everyone else's.

My plan is to drink JELLO mixed with a 20 ounce bottle of water 2 hours before my test (8:30 AM)
I will then eat a McDonald's deluxe breakfast (The one with all that greasy stuff, half of which which is pretty disgusting aka fake scrambled eggs.)
While eating this, I will be drinking a small orange juice from McDonald's.
I will then piss once. Then I will drink another 20 ounce bottle of water 30 minutes prior to going to my drug test.
The drive is 20 minutes long, so this car ride is going to be hell and my bladder might explode but it's a risk I'm willing to take to pass this thing ;-)

I will definitely post results, both of the color of the piss and whether or not I pass. And soofaded, man, I feel bad for you. Although you declaring to quit smoking may be a good thing, if you need your chronic, you need your chronic, just be responsible man. Like I said, I smoke 3-4 times a day and besides my one buddy, not a single person knows I smoke. (Besides you guys now)

So, wish me luck and I will keep you informed, but remember, I'm a little guy so I'm at a huge advantage.


----------



## OhioDood (May 22, 2006)

Well, I took my test today after following the exact procedures I explained to you guys above.

Let me first say that when I first started drinking the 3 ounce package of jello mixed with water, I'm like wow, this isn't so bad. But once you get about half way down, the jello mixture gets thicker and thicker and eventually tastes AWFUL. Plus I personally got so full that I felt like I was going to puke at times because it makes the water thicker.

I passed my drug test, got the job, HOWEVER, it was on a cheap test where they tell you the answer instantly. They put a little drip of my piss on this thing that looked like a thermometer, and there was a list of 6 drugs on it with thick red bars beside them. The THC bar was fading in and out, so they said it was weird seeing that, but they still circled negative for me, and I was so thankful. So, basically what I'm saying is that if you are doing this technique, only do it if it's for a drug test used for getting jobs or whatnot. DO NOT try this technique with the lab, because I guarantee it will fail. They were contemplating sending my piss to the lab but the lady thankfully just circled negative.

My piss was a dim dim yellow, it looked clear at first, but once there's a lot you can see slightly enough yellow to make it look believable. To be honest, I thought it looked exactly the color of lemonade (Homemade style).

So, I hope this helps, but like I said, I really wouldn't recommend trying this strategy if going to jail is on the line, because I barely passed I believe and it was with a cheap, cheap test.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 23, 2006)

Good story, umm.. so dont use this for lab tests i understand and do u know what they do when they bring it to a lab? like how they can test it for this shit, but im just gonna play it safe and wait it out..


----------



## Nugget123 (May 23, 2006)

CINCY BOY when you say take 2 hours b4 test would 1 1/2 be fine too you would think soo ? thankx


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 31, 2006)

Ive been taking piss test once a month  since 2001...Ive tryed everything...NOTHING is 100% fullproof..I JUST got out of jail for failing a piss test...needless to say I learned my lesson and quit untill Im clear. I cant wait to burn again though..Its good medicine...I eat better, sleep better, movies are funnier..plus Ive got to say Ive never smoked a joint and woke up next to a strange slut as with alcohol.., never heard of anyone smoking a joint and beating their wife or kids...herb makes me drive slower....but alcohol is legal and pot isnt? I dont get it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 31, 2006)

Someone metioned the "URINATOR" which is an awesome invention...the fake wiener and someone elses piss idea is cool but those things cost like $200 
so....heres a cheaper solution.....Buy a large suringe or even better would be one of those suringe type things detists give you to squirt water into your mouth after removing you wisdom teeth... attatch a small hose..such as an oxygen tube to the needle and tape the tube below your "pecker" with medical tape...stash the surringe behind your belt...and when you break it out to give 'em your sample just unzip your jeans and the tube will be hidden..you can descreatly push down on the hammer and squirt a nice little stream of tee tee into the cup! if your concerned about the temp..just go to wal-mart in the hunting/camping section and get a pack of foot warmers..its a little sack of powder that gets really warm (incase you didnt know) 

EASY AND CHEAP!!


----------



## Nugget123 (Jun 8, 2006)

good idea  can u be more specific how to put it together


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 8, 2006)

I never thought this thread would go this crazy follow my directions and dont use jello I dident a friend did if it worked good but use sur gel or something like it and dont use surgel alot it can cause kidney stones  I just found that out not b/c I have them just some reading and extra thought after all theres a million freaking post on this thread 

                     NEway good ******* luck to all trying to past a test
                                    ps everybody is different so dont think this
                                        idea is 100% I dont want a lawsuit ha


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 8, 2006)

Damn Im afraid to pass that on without testing it first.  Oh well, thanks a lot for posting that!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 10, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I cant wait to burn again though..Its good medicine...I eat better, sleep better, movies are funnier..plus Ive got to say Ive never smoked a joint and woke up next to a strange slut as with alcohol.., never heard of anyone smoking a joint and beating their wife or kids...herb makes me drive slower....but alcohol is legal and pot isnt? I dont get it.


 

LOL nice talking man...


----------



## Smoking3000 (Jun 13, 2006)

For Who It May Concern:

I Know That Sur-gel Works!!!!!!!!!  A Freind Of Mine First Heard Of It From Someone Who Works At The D/t Place.  She Called And Asked (believe It Or Not) What Could She Use And He Recommended Sur-gel.  At First We Couldn't Find It, So We Got Something Called Emes Kosher-gel.  It Is Used For Passover. She Tried It First And Then So Did I.  The Shit Works!!!!!!!!!!  I Don't Know How Or Why, But It Did.  If Anynoe Cares To Know How, I'll Be Glad To Post.

I Have The Chance Of Random Supervised Drug Testing At My Job.  I Have To Be Clean Everyday I Go To Work.  I Have Been Using Sur-gel Everyday Since I Have Know About It.  I Have Not Been Tested On My Job, But I Did An At Home Test To Make Sure That It Worked B/c I Can't Take Chances.  I Love My Job, But I Love Maryjane, Too.


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 14, 2006)

your going to have some massive kidney stones man be careful


----------



## prmf (Jun 17, 2006)

ok let me no if i got it right..
i read the whole thread and its a bit confusing sooo
1) mix jello/ sur gel with 20oz water
2)eat something greasy
3)drink another 20oz water
4)pee before the test


----------



## soofaded (Jun 21, 2006)

aw what it doesnt work on lab test? will it atleast dilute it? because i have one comming up tomro and i dont wanna get busted =\ ive been drinkin a grip of water and takin cranberry pills for like 1week or more maybe itll help i hope? wish me luck ima use the surgelmethod too.. anyways i hope it wokrs for a lab test .. or at least dilute it so i can take it again


----------



## Smoof One (Jun 25, 2006)

*Ok, I consider myself to have a vast understanding of drug testing knowledge and info.  I have spent 2 years studying about the ways of avoidance and remedies to keep/be clean. First i want to destroy the myth about certain procedures that "work" when they dont work at all! For example goldenseal and any herbs out there that you have heard rumors of DO NOT WORK! second, cranberry juice and other juices are a myth too they are just diuretics which make you piss alot.  THC is fat soluble which means that THC is stored in your fat. seeing that fat is not water soluble, drinking lots of water doesn nothing but cause unnesissary discomfort. Exersice is the only sure way to get THC out of your system, by exerciseing are burning fat thus excreting the THC into the blood stream which is then filtered out through your urine and fecal matter. LAB TESTS and CHEAP STRIP TESTS ARE TOTALLY DIFFERENT! Labs test for a variety of measures when taking a urine sample:**
 *
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
*Color*
*Temperature*
*Creatinine*
*pH*
*Specific gravity*[/SIZE]
*DETECTION TIMES:
 Drug tests detect drugs as well as metabolites. Metabolites are the byproducts of a substance after it has run through your system. To determine whether you will pass or not, it is important to know how much of the illicit metabolites are in your urine and how much is tested for. The table below will give you an approximation; however, it varies depending on a number of factors. * * The halflife of THC concentration ranges between 0.8 to 9.8 days.  There is too much human variation to even approximate how long THC will be detected in the urine of an individual. Infrequent users with a fast metabolism will have the shortest detection time.  Frequent users with a slow metabolism will have long detection times.  The only way to estimate a detection time is to consider the lower and upper bounds (3-30 days), and decide based on the factors I've mentioned.*
*
Drug                             Approximate Detection Time in Urine using EMIT:
 Cannabinoids                                                  3-30 days (habitual use 30 to 90 days)
Cocaine                                                             2-4 days
Opiates                                                           2-4 days

* *Try to call in sick on test day to delay one more day if possible; it will help.* *Other factors determining degree of intoxication include metabolism, tolerance, frequency of intake, fluid intake, amount of marijuana, potency of marijuana, and length of time you've been a user.  If you use marijuana on rare occasions, your urine may be clean of metabolites in less than a week.  There is a common and strange phenomena that occurs with chronic users.  You would expect a chronic user to have the longest detection time and the smallest chance of passing.  This is not always the case.  A chronic user with a high tolerance will eliminate drugs quicker than an occasional user.  Chronic users have tested negative after a week long binge.  Lipid tissue also makes a huge difference.  Skinny users not only have a faster metabolism (usually), but also lack storage for THC metabolites.  Fat will cause a lag in excretion pattern, and lead to a longer detection time. An individuals detection time for THC is so unpredictable.  Please don't post or e-mail a question "how long will it take..."  
**
DRUG                         SCREENING CUTOFF                     GC/MS CUTOFF:
Cocaine                                                               150                  /  150
 Marijuana                                                         50/15
Opiates                                                                300
* *All cutoff levels are in nanograms/mL

* *Passive smoke and positives:  "Can Second hand marijuana smoke in a car can cause you to fail the next day?".  It is possible that second hand [marijuana] smoke will raise someone to the 50 ng/mL level; however, *extreme* exposure is required.  

* *Decreasing detection times:  Increasing metabolism is probably the most effective way to decrease the time period that drugs can be detected in your system.  Physical activity can increase your metabolic rate as much as two thousand percent!  Nothing beats proper training taken to an extreme.  A high calorie diet is the next best way to increase metabolism. Consuming mass quantities of high calorie food will increase metabolic rate by up to 10 percent.  On the contrary, a malnutritious (light) diet could lower your metabolism by 10 percent.   So exercise with intensity, and eat big.*


*THINGS TESTED TO DETECT COUNTER MEASURES:
Labs often do tests to find out if the sample is legitimate.*

*Color:  If a urine sample looks clear, the lab will suspect that it's watered down.  They can't report it as positive, but they may reject the sample and inform your employer that you tried to beat the test.  If this happens, the sample might as well be positive, because you won't get hired. Take vitamin B complex to color your urine yellow.*

*Temperature:  Urine should be between 91 and 97 degrees.  NIDA certified labs will verify temperature.  If it isn't, they will suspect you added water to the cup, or used substitution.  Disposable pocket hand warmers (sold in department stores) will keep a urine sample warm, provided that the urine is in a condom or douche bag.*

*Creatinine:  Creatinine is a substance produced by vertebrates, and it shows up in urine.  Creatinine levels drop below normal when people dilute their urine.  This tests to ensure that the subject didn't drink unusual amounts of water.  An *accurate* creatinine "clearance" test would require a urine and blood test 24 hours before the drug test to determine the normal creatinine level for that individual.  This is almost never done.  You should still be cautious because they do often use the inaccurate method of comparing your creatinine level during the drug test to an average. 
*

*pH:  pH is often changed when people spike their sample with household products.  Use caution when doping urine, pH is usually tested.*

*Specific gravity:  An unusual specific gravity indicates that a sample has been tampered with.*

*PRODUCING CLEAN URINE:

 **Fiber:  A high fiber diet will help by redirecting fat soluble metabolites to the colon rather than bladder.  "THC is eliminated primarily in the stool via bile acids.  Both EMIT and RIA detect a secondary metabolite which is reabsorbed from the intestines.  Thus a person with a high fiber diet will excrete a majority of THC [metabolites] in the stool."
**
How to give a clean sample: Don't give urine from your first urination of the day.  It's the dirtiest, and can be heavily filled with metabolites.  Urinate a couple of times before giving a test sample.  Also, don't give the beginning or end of the stream.  Piss in the toilet, then quickly stop and go in the cup.  Stop, and shift back to the toilet for the last portion.  Only give a midstream sample.  Just be sure to give 60 cc's.*

*Exercise:  Athletes have a big advantage over normal civilians.  When fat is burned, THC byproducts are released into the blood.  This is the only way to get THC metabolites out of lipid tissue.  "Normal living will burn them slowly, as your fat reserves get turned over" .  Due to an athletes high metabolic rate, THC moves through an athletes system significantly faster.  Exercising between drug tests will clean THC metabolites from the system at a faster rate, thus lowering the detection period.  It is important to stop burning fat cells near test time.  On test day, it doesn't matter what's in your lipid tissue.  What's in your blood and urine does matter.  Exercise increases the amount of THC metabolites in the urine; so quit exercising a week before the test.  Be lazy, and eat big.  This will put the body in an anabolic fat-storing stage.  At this point, the "buried" THC metabolites won't escape and go the the urine. There are drugs that will increase metabolism the way exercise does, but these are the same drugs that they are usually testing for.  Exercise should only be considered when the subject knows that he or she will not be given a pop quiz in the near future.

SITES THAT OFFER VAST INFORMATION CONCERNING DRUG TESTS!
http://www.erowid.org
http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_faq.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_info1.shtml



Sincerely,
Smoof_ One



*


----------



## SmokeSum330 (Jun 29, 2006)

great post smoof. i might be taking a test in a couple of weeks, i'm not sure. i ate some weed cookies last weekend but i haven't smoked in a couple months. would it be in my system longer because i ingested it instead of smoking it?


----------



## Smoof One (Jun 29, 2006)

SmokeSum330 said:
			
		

> great post smoof. i might be taking a test in a couple of weeks, i'm not sure. i ate some weed cookies last weekend but i haven't smoked in a couple months. would it be in my system longer because i ingested it instead of smoking it?



Hey smokesum330! thanks for taking the time to read my post! Anyways, seeing that you are an occasional smoker like myself.  i believe that you will be clean seeing that you haven't smoked in the months prior to when you ate the cookies. also if your test is in a couple of weeks this will give you more than enough time to exercise and flush your system. prior to the test though, quit exercising(quit exercising a week before the test to be on the safe side). and if your test is random just start being active and exercising a.s.a.p. and sweat alot! do cardio. do whatever makes your heart beat, which then burns off the fat cells excreting the THC.

Just stay active and drink the recommended 8 cups of water a day(give or take) and you should be in the clear. as for eating and smoking, and the concern you have for it staying in your system longer. dont worry, im pretty sure that its all the same. it enters your body one way or another so its still saturating the fat cells with THC. 

Just ABSTAIN from smoking till your test.. worst thing ever is to smoke and then worry your head off about when your test is. Hope my advice helps bro! peace and love.

Sincerely,
Smoof_One


----------



## Ganj (Jun 30, 2006)

Alright so if I eat like 5 of those little Jello snack packs a half hour before it, would I be okay?


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 7, 2006)

I dont agree necissarily with the whole surgel idea but if it flushes your system well enough then i dont see a problem with it. but im afraid to say that if you take a lab test then the lab personal are gonna know whats up and make you re-test, until you give a perfect accurate sample. either that or you will end up having to take a blood test. 

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

well give them fake tests for about a month, and say you really like jello.


----------



## bmello (Jul 7, 2006)

Smoof, interested in more info where you got it in particular.  Searched that website you posted but have neglected to see anything Reputable, reviewed, if you know what I mean, the facts you have posted are scientific facts but did you gather this info on that website?  I am very interested, thanks


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 7, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Smoof, interested in more info where you got it in particular.  Searched that website you posted but have neglected to see anything Reputable, reviewed, if you know what I mean, the facts you have posted are scientific facts but did you gather this info on that website?  I am very interested, thanks



Well bmello if you go to this link.....http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing.shtml you will see that at the bottom of the page there is a bibliography of where this person got their facts. Erowid is a VERY reputable site!  There info is accurate and informative. as for you not seeing the noticalbe research behind it i dont know what to say other than browse around the site and click on the links and dig deeper into the knowledge that is presented before you.

also try these links.. all of them have tons of info waiting to be revealed. it took me a while to find alot of it cuz its not really on a linear basis. you kinda have to look for it.

http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_info1.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_faq.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_testing.shtml

if you have any further questions i'd be more than happy to help you find what your looking for.


----------



## bmello (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes I tried to contact the person who wrote it but was unable to find him at the university or anywhere...as for the rest, I don't know if I want to spend the time searching for their reputable resources when I can't find the author... 

Don't get me wrong, some of the stuff is facts, like cut offs/confirms, or the kind of drugs tested for what and how they are tested, people don't even know that meth is tested under a different category than amphetamines...but that stuff could be found anywhere, I am just wondering about the other facts that need to be substantiated...


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 10, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> I am just wondering about the other facts that need to be substantiated...



what facts? most of the facts stated on erowid and affiliates are reputable and carry some knowledge. most info that is bullshit...well is bullshit and you can pick that info out. but the other info is pretty straight up and obvious. what exactly are you questioning bmello. give me a link or a sentence or something....so i can help you more.


----------



## bmello (Jul 11, 2006)

*6. PRODUCING CLEAN URINE*
THC is fat soluble, and it gets stored in your fat cells. Cleaning it out of your lipid tissue is very difficult. Many herbal products claim to clean out your system, yet they do nothing to remove THC byproducts from fat cells. A study was done in Germany in 1993 on 50 of the most common herbs used by people trying to pass the test. All 50 herbs failed to cause a negative. Unfortunately, this rumor will not die. Goldenseal (plant) is useless; yet it's the most common thing for people to use. The only way to extract THC from fat cells is to exercise (5.8). Fat cells secrete fat with THC metabolites at a constant rate, regardless of what herbs you consume. You may be able to temporarily clean THC metabolites from your bloodstream, or dilute your fluids to yield a larger urine/THC ratio, but your bloodstream will continue collecting THC metabolites from fat. Your urine will continue collecting THC metabolites from your bloodstream.

_Yes this sounds plausible, but he did not refer who did the test in Germany...exercise is the best but he does refer to a very important fact later that I stress but I don't see much of it here on the forum, watch your exercising, and you must be an avid exerciser for this to work..._

6.1 Dilution: Hyper saturating your body with fluids will dilute metabolites possibly below the 50 ng/mL threshold, depending on your metabolism. Be aware that creatinine levels are often tested, and will show that the sample has been diluted. Diluting your sample will also produce clear urine, with virtually no yellow color. They will assume that you've diluted your sample, and they may reject your sample on the basis of color alone. It's only necessary to start drinking just before the test. Those who drown themselves in fluid days before a test are only causing unnecessary discomfort. Those who stay up all night drinking don't have any better chance than one who drinks heavily first thing in the morning. Get up early if the test is early, but don't lose sleep over a test that's given in the daytime.

_Creatnine level has to be more than 20 mg.  Specific gravity has to be greater than 1.003.  I have seen urine look like water and go through a SAMHSA cerified lab and pass, color is not an issue.  I have also seen non-certified labs give false positives for these situations because they do what they want because they are not certified and regularly inspected like a SAMHSA certified lab._

6.2.5 Certa or Certo: This is an untested diuretic. Certa "has something to do with canning. Some people swear by it. Trouble is, it's always somebody else, a third party not present during the conversation, who uses it" (Pearson). I've heard rumors about people who smoked right up to the day before the test, consumed fruit pectin (a canning substance similar to Certa), and passed the test. However, there hasn't been any tests to validate those claims. Will someone with a lab at their disposal please test this stuff?

_Interesting on this due to the fact, if I am correct, isn't this the same stuff as SureGel?  I may be wrong..._

6.8 Exercise: Athletes have a big advantage over normal civilians. When fat is burned, THC byproducts are released into the blood. This is the only way to get THC metabolites out of lipid tissue. "Normal living will burn them slowly, as your fat reserves get turned over" (Dr. Grow). Due to an athletes high metabolic rate, THC moves through an athletes system significantly faster. Exercising between drug tests will clean THC metabolites from the system at a faster rate, thus lowering the detection period. It is important to stop burning fat cells near test time. On test day, it doesn't matter what's in your lipid tissue. What's in your blood and urine does matter. Exercise increases the amount of THC metabolites in the urine; so quit exercising a week before the test. Be lazy, and eat big. This will put the body in an anabolic fat-storing stage. At this point, the "buried" THC metabolites won't escape and go the the urine. There are drugs that will increase metabolism the way exercise does, but these are the same drugs that they are usually testing for. Exercise should only be considered when the subject knows that he or she will not be given a pop quiz in the near future.

_Again, this process needs to be stressed because I don't think everyone is an avid exerciser and may back fire on them..._

*11. IF YOU FAIL*
If you fail the test, raise hell. Failing the drug test has been known to make a quiet person go ballistic. You will be interviewed by a medical review official (MRO), who would try to find out why you tested positive. MRO's are NOT impartial. An MRO is an employee of the lab, and is there for quality control. They are also there to protect the lab by coercing the court into thinking that the person who failed is a drug abuser. "Anything you say to an MRO can and will be used against you" (RDW). If you fight it, your lawyer "can subpoena the proficiency testing records of the laboratory for review" (anon1). These questions should be asked about the lab you are challenging:
How does the lab handle samples? Are they NIDA/CAP certified? Do they participate in appropriate proficiency testing? Whay is their track records in the proficiency testing program? Have they ever failed a proficiency test? What are the qualifications of the technical staff performing the test? What technologies do they use to screen and confirm?

_NIDA tests are now SAMHSA tests and are tested under the strictest guidlines due to the fact that the people that fall under these guidlines have constitutional rights.  The only labs that are allowed to do these tests are inspected semi-annually and must follow strict guidlines.  Also, an MRO is a doctor and works for himself, they do not work for the lab, and what would the lab and/or MRO benefit with a positive test?  You can go to the SAMHSA website and find certified labs and ones that got their certification taken away.  The paper trail does not go away because of chain of custodies that follow every drug test collected.  All of these procedures are in place to protect the donor (person taking drug test).  I personally would trust these outfits more than a half-ass lab that will give any result they want, and those are the ones that need to be watched...Unfortunatly, employers will use these crappy labs because they are cheaper than certified labs, and I personally would want to work for someone that drug tests their employees due to the fact that I could be working around someone who might kill me because they have a substance abuse problem, that is my constitutional right.  i only wish that pot was not on the schedule 1 list and that does need to change and the way of testing for it needs to change because of the way it metabolizes in the system._

*13. POLITICS AND ETHICS OF DRUG TESTING*
_He kept this short, so will I:  He states that it is unconstitutional for people to be drug tested, as long as they are aware of the effects of the drug.  I am a pot smoker and did alot more than pot in my early years.  Because of this, I started working with kids because of the drug problem we have.  Do research and find out how many babies are born addicted to meth...is that responsible drug use?  Is it constitutional for the baby who has no choice?  Who is going to pay for the baby's welfare?  I have yet to have seen the majority users of meth have total control of the drug..._

_These are my questions and opinions, you asked, I will now get down from my soapbox...I think that people do not have to spend alot of money to buy products that don't work, but everday juices as a part of a daily ritual, along with exercise and plenty of water helps to speed the washing away of toxins from one's body.  I don't discount your advice on exercise, it is an important part of the regimine, but I always believe in plan B's and don't put all your eggs in one basket.  I believe that if one smokes pot and knows they will be tested, they plan ahead and do their best to ensure that they will pass.  Have a great day!!!  _


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 12, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> 1._Yes this sounds plausible, but he did not refer who did the test in Germany...exercise is the best but he does refer to a very important fact later that I stress but I don't see much of it here on the forum, watch your exercising, and you must be an avid exerciser for this to work..._
> 
> 2._Creatnine level has to be more than 20 mg.  Specific gravity has to be greater than 1.003.  I have seen urine look like water and go through a SAMHSA cerified lab and pass, color is not an issue.  I have also seen non-certified labs give false positives for these situations because they do what they want because they are not certified and regularly inspected like a SAMHSA certified lab._
> 
> ...


1. contact erowid with the specific reference you are arguing and they should get back to you. but i agree that if you are overwieght and/or obese then exercising isnt going to do it for you. also if you do exercise before a test you should stop exercising 2-3 days before you are tested so your body wont excrete any more thc than nessisary

2. eating red meat prior to your test will increase your creatinine lvls. so even if you urine is diluted it will pass. i agree but when i am typing about this i am refering specificly to certified labs. labs that deal with probation and drug offenses. i have been put through the ringer with being on probation myself and i know what they do and dont do. *I've been there when they told my creatinine lvls were wack and that my urine was too clear, or the gravitiy wasnt right!

*3. i believe you are right on this fruit pectin is a derivative of sure-gel...

4. again these crappy labs are not what im talking about. i do know that they exist but they are less likely to put up a fight over a false positive. so if hell is raised they may back down and ask for another test, thus going through a more accurate lab...possibly.  

5. politics surrounding drug tests are irrelivant to this discussion cuz it deals with passing a drug test, not trying to change legislation. i believe drug testing i a violation of the 5th admendment but thats my own opinion. the only thing we can do is write to our congress men/women and raise debate on this issue.


----------



## bmello (Jul 12, 2006)

Well do you know how to get ahold of this guy because I believe that is how this conversation started, I have tried and all emails are kicked back and don't exist.  No not all probation departments use certified labs, I know because I use to work for one.  You asked me the discrepencies I had with this website, I included all the discrepencies I had with this website, so why isn't the politics relevant?  It shows me that someone is being biased when they include their views and opinions, hence is everything they are saying to be believe?

You opinion is your opinion, I accept it, may not agree with it, that is the point correct?  Do I think everything you say is disagreeable to me?  No, but anything I don't agree with I would ask you to back up with facts to then decide if I change my opinion.  My opinion is based on what facts I have found to be substantiated by peer/reviewed writings, meaning that they have substantial backing on their facts.  All I have found on this guys website is the same stuff I have found in scientific writings on the government websites, the rest is just opinion.  I may be a skeptic with this guys website, but I need more to believe.

This is how I feel and I am not dinging anyone who chooses to believe in this guy, the info he provides that are scientific facts can be found easily anywhere, but the rest, I just think should warrant more value.  My opinion...


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok...we're getting alittle to far off topic so I'm just gonna say this. If you dont think erowid is a substantial place for some accurate info dont use, simple. but i've been to other drug sites  and they dont even compare to erowid in the amount of knowledge and info about the drugs. some of it may be opinion and some of it may be biased but you have to sift through that. there will never be an pure accurate way of cleansing THC from your system other than abstanance and time. thank you!


----------



## bmello (Jul 12, 2006)

You are welcome, no harm, no foul...


----------



## buhbuh (Jul 20, 2006)

so im kinda new to this whole deal in general. ive smoked it twice ever haha. once at the end of june and once this past weekend. i just got hit with a surprise drug screening for one of the next two days. i only had a few hits on sunday morning (5-6 total?), would it be enough to show up positive? since i dont know potency or my metabolism and what not, say its average.


----------



## ajjazz0627 (Jul 27, 2006)

I just want to thank Cincy Boy for his jello-o idea. My husband had failed two pre-employment drug-tests. He is a heavy user. The first test we tried one of those supposed "not to fail" drinks. What a bunch of **!!! The second time we tried the vinegar drink and cranberry juice. Did not work!!!. That is when I went on-line an came across this web-site. We tried your jello drink and followed your steps. Guess what he passed and has the job!!!! So I want to say again, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


----------



## bmello (Jul 27, 2006)

ajjazz0627 said:
			
		

> I just want to thank Cincy Boy for his jello-o idea. My husband had failed two pre-employment drug-tests. He is a heavy user. The first test we tried one of those supposed "not to fail" drinks. What a bunch of **!!! The second time we tried the vinegar drink and cranberry juice. Did not work!!!. That is when I went on-line an came across this web-site. We tried your jello drink and followed your steps. Guess what he passed and has the job!!!! So I want to say again, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


 
I have questions, is he still smoking and did he ever stop?  Is he a big man? Does he exercise regularly?  Does he have a fast metabolism?  How long has he been a heavy user?  If you don't mind, I am very curious as are some others on this forum.

Also, to let you know, cranberry only helps and aids in the cleansing of someone who has stopped smoking, and the vinegar is about as bad as kids taking chlorine, not good at all, but the sure jel is something that people seem to be getting positive results on so congrats for you


----------



## ajjazz0627 (Jul 27, 2006)

bmello,

My husband is 5' 9" he is about 150 lbs. As for exercising regularly he doesn't do much but smoke and drink. He could eat anything and doesn't gain a pound (I hate that!!) so he must have a fast metabolism. He has been a smoker on and off since the age of 16 he is now 42. Recently he has been smoking pretty heavily about 8 times a day (by himself). He could go through an oz. of weed in about 2 days.

He knew he was going to have to take a drug test for this new company so he stopped, I believe it was about 2 wks since he last smoked. The other two times he was tested he smoked up till the night of the test. The only thing that came up on the most recent test was a high sugar count. He had to speak to someone about proper diet and all that.

Hope this helps


----------



## geo943 (Jul 27, 2006)

i had to take a drug test for probation yesterday. i have takin about 6 tests so far and all i did was drink about 4 liters of water and waited to pee white, then went and took the test. all has been good! but yesterday i did the same thing and rode my bike about 5 miles in 90 degree heat and by the time i got there i was sweating pretty bad.when i pee'd it was somewhat yellow. do u think a failed? last time i smoked was 5 days ago. please help!!


----------



## bmello (Jul 27, 2006)

ajjazz0627 said:
			
		

> bmello,
> 
> My husband is 5' 9" he is about 150 lbs. As for exercising regularly he doesn't do much but smoke and drink. He could eat anything and doesn't gain a pound (I hate that!!) so he must have a fast metabolism. He has been a smoker on and off since the age of 16 he is now 42. Recently he has been smoking pretty heavily about 8 times a day (by himself). He could go through an oz. of weed in about 2 days.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you much it does help, happy for your husbands success...


----------



## XesiVe (Jul 30, 2006)

Great information.  be sure to remember that one and pass it on


----------



## truthxpride (Aug 31, 2006)

OK so i am here yet again with questions for D/T's. I got one last joint left and then i'm done because i need to pass a test for a very important union job. VERY VERY important. I think i'm going to smoke it. Now here's what i need to know... and go ahead and correct me if need be.
In less than thirty days from now is it possible to pass after habitual use and one more joint today?


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 1, 2006)

how many days exactly, and what type of build do you have. And depends on your diet. Go here, these people helped me and many others to pass drug tests vavrying from saliva to hair and urine tests! www.passyourdrugtest.com   They have IM so you can talk to a rep and they can help you. They are very nice and helpful


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

If you want to pass a drug test buy the strip 32 oz drink it works for sure every time you can but it at www.passyourdrugtest2.com


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

just using jello will work? or is sure jell a better way?

and can someone please run me through the steps of using it please. i wanna get it just right 

cabby


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabby1 thats bull shit if you smoke every day or every other day spend the
$35 and buy the strip detox drink. www.passyourdrugtest1.com

I would also get some detox capsules they help speed things along

thruthxpride yes you can clean your self up


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

no bullshit here. ive smoked like 6-7 times n the past month. not interested in ur drinks or pills just the sure jell. thanks anyways

cabby


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

ok cabby I have been told that it will work  But I would not trust that do a trail run go to wallgreen buy a thc test and I bet you the farm you are dirty I dont care how much sure jell you drink O by the way you buy sure jell at krogers

The main active chemical in marijuana is THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol). The membranes of certain nerve cells in the brain contain protein receptors that bind to THC. Once securely in place, THC kicks off a series of cellular reactions that ultimately lead to the high that users experience when they smoke marijuana

The part of marijuana that gets you high is called `Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.' Most people just call this THC, but this is confusing: your body will change Delta-9-THC into more inert molecules known as `metabolites,'Unfortunately, these chemicals gets stored in your fat cells and then leak out later like one of those `time release capsules' advertised on TV.
Up to three months depends on alot of factors. 
chris
www.passyourdrugtest1.com


----------



## healy-john (Oct 3, 2006)

be carful you all make sur its a piss test and not a  hair test they can get that way too ya know only 
im not sure but i think its  only for smokin the gud


----------



## Loobie (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a user for med. reasons as well as just because I like it.  I had to pass a drug test recently and bought the Quick Fix fake urine from urineluck and passed no problem.  You can smoke on the way to the test with synthetic


----------



## healy-john (Oct 3, 2006)

round of applause 

{------} 


insert joint here


----------



## Walker1 (Oct 15, 2006)

What if you smoke only once a week. How many days do I have to wait to not sweat a piss test? I mean, in my opinion it's none of anybody's business what I do on my own time in my own home as long as I'm cool. Screw drug tests!


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 16, 2006)

I know a guy who can smoke once a week on the day of his piss test and pass every week. I wouldn't advise smoking if you get tested though. He is a meth-baby and claims his metabolism can get rid of it quickly. **** he got arrested and piss-tested in jail. Smoked 4 hours prior....and passed! Definitely don't smoke if  you get tested though. It's not worth the few days in jail, assuming your an adult. I can't smoke either and it sucks because I harvested awhile back


----------



## skunk (Oct 18, 2006)

not to change the subject or nothing but i spoke with butcher today, a friends friend  and he said he couldnt smoke because of testing every month. so i was telling him about the surejel method and he told me that he knows all about making jello he said you make it with bone marrow and hot water . so i was thinking me being an avid deer hunter maybe next time i shoot 1 just cut a leg off  and reach up in there and get me some  boil it in hot water and bam no sugars or anything else added . what you all think silly or not ? i know someones gonna say gross so go ahead . i dont care im on probation and i will be looking at 5 years if i fail . i think it would be worth a try. straight jello from the source.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 19, 2006)

You think it's worth the try? Your freedom? You are nuts, my friend! My buddy is on probation and has been for years and he smokes. He just knows when he can and can't. What are you on probation for my I ask, because his is for alcohol, so in turn, they test him for that, not marijuana most the time.Let me know how it works though.


----------



## skunk (Oct 20, 2006)

nahh i dont think i will go that far as to try it but it would be tempting to mix it with the surejel but really sounds nasty. but on the otherhand i do have 5 kids 2 biological and 3 picked up down the road somehow 14 years ago . so i will probably be willing to try anything to pass . i have only got drug tested 1 time in 2 years that i have been on probation i told them i do not drink and do not do anykind of drugs. but when they did test me they tested everyone there that day so i never know . i do drink the surejel every month before checking in but i wanna be confident i will pass when it happens again. and i tell you what this probation **** is ****** up have to be in my fin house at 11pm every night weekends 12am cant do anything including leaving the surrounding 3 countys.this **** just makes you wanna drink and smoke more. (asault) is the charges. and if i try the method i will let everyone know if it works , but as of now i smoke after the 1st of month when i check in till the 5th or 6th of the month and thats it .


----------



## msedna (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok Cincy, here goes.   Tomorrow I am taking a drug test and I have already purchased the sure jel, it was $2.49 at the grocery store.  I have read your directions and will follow them.  I will post as soon as I know my results.


----------



## mengsbu52 (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, i may have a possible job interview sometime next week. my aunt is hooking me up with a job. she sed that they'll call me for an interview and then they'll test me for sickness and a possible drug test. 

-the last time i smoked was 12 days ago. it was one cigarello. 

-i am 6'0 226 lbs. a little over weighted.

-i have purchased a 3oz. strawberry jello branded jello. 

-i cant find a 20oz bottled water. but i have a 1.5 liter empty pepsi bottle can i use this? just measure 20 oz. of water. 

so mainly how long will the weed stay in my system? i havent smoked for more than a year before the one 12 days ago.

and can someone give me the directions for the jello water. and like does it matter if the water is too cold or not cold enough. or if it was shaken too much. or not enough. please help. if i dont pass this drug test my entire family will find out that i've smoked pot! please help. any help is appreciated.


----------



## thabongkey (Nov 8, 2006)

so i gotta a job interview an did tha certo trick would it work if they sent if off 2 tha lab i mean i dont wanna look dumb an have a lemon jello cub with my name on it that would totally **** balls considering my sister an brother haved worked there an my brother in-law works there im bring back tha sticky an im new 2 tha forum really wanna know a shurfire way 2 pass a u/a , cotton swap an maybe a hair ( hope not )


----------



## Bubba Bear (Nov 18, 2006)

drug testing is wrong.....I will agree that if you get hurt on the job then being tested is ok...but random testing to me is a violation of your personal rights......we have drug testing where I work...I never been teste yet but if I do I will fail.....LOL..be cause I have a bad back and have to take strong pain pills daily...my supervisors now about it and we are union and in our contract as long as your boss knows and you show you arent a danger and can still do your job safely and dont put you or others in a dangerouse situation then its ok plus you cant have more in your system than the doc has prescibed.......


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Nov 20, 2006)

I just wanted to add,
I have tried certo on a few different occasions. Not once had I been fortunate enough to pass.
I do not know if there is a difference in certo and surjel, but certo does not work for me. I tried it both on probation tests and a recent test that got sent to a lab and nothing good. Tommorow I will be trien a product called stinger total detox. wish me luck.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Nov 21, 2006)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> Thats why its perfect


not exactly. if you look at the drama engulfing the North American Blunt's cousin the wild roaming Meth you can see a legal presendent. If this jello tonic becomes widespread itr will be blocked. You see I could go to a gas station looking for a large amount of products and chemicals. Even though they are all legal apart and most at times togethor if the police catch you with these items you can and most likely will be arrested or penalized. Now there are scenarios possible when you just might need the items that happen to be ingridients for meth and you are in cuffs. only so many coincidences are tolerated in the realm of the legal system. I suspect if too many testers show up with jelly in their tummies the jig will be up and you saying "I like jello, i like it.. a...lot.." want hold water.

And you know thats the thing about random drug tests, all the methods you concoct will always mostly fail because all of these things you think of take TIME and arnt anything you can really pull out of your pocket espcially if you are pulled right at that instance. the random drug tests you all are talkin about are the not so random kind.. -_-

just my two cents on this ragin debate..


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Nov 22, 2006)

so i take it no one can get around the issues i posed?  I guess I "nipped that in the bud" excuse the pun..


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have found for me that given 4 days I can pass a drug test just by drinking a lot of fluids. It worked for me many times. I don't like to do it. I mean, even now. I don't have anything to worry about, but I hate to take piss tests. It's degrading. I hope they find it unconstitutional to do testing unless given a reason to suspect to person is using. And I hope by time they do that they make pot legal. But, it's all hopes and dreams. Oh, I forgot to add... I think the 4 day method works for me due to a few things. I am very skinny, eat a lot(metabolizm is off the charts), and have a very high sugar intake. And I drink a lot of water and beer. Oh, and my pot intake is very low even when I do smoke. I hate to get too stoned, don't feel good. I like to just hit my pipe a few times and I am good for hours. 8th bag lasts over a month easy if by myself. That helps a lot I am sure. Last one I fail was a surprize. And I failed with a 42 or some ****. And they said it was very low. I guess around 10 is the limit. I am not sure what high is then. Because I was smoking pretty heavy about week before then due to high stress levels. And it was goooood!


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Nov 22, 2006)

if u thank u r so special and unable to relate to the general population of test takers why are you telling us this?


----------



## Professor bongwater (Dec 11, 2006)

Could someone please tell me the dry weight of the Sure-gel that is to be added to 20oz. of water? Out of curiosity I mixed 1 pack of jell-o (3oz) to 20oz. of water, ate and then drank another 20oz. of water. I tested my second sample with a home test and failed. I was unable to find "Sure-gel" so I am unsure of the weight of powder to add to the h2o.
Sorry if this was already mentioned I read all 13 pages and never found an answer to my question, so I am asking.
Thanx
Prof. B


----------



## AfricanHerbsman (Jan 8, 2007)

I was also wondering what the dry weight was.  I have a pack of 6 OZ lime jello.  Is this about the right weight?


----------



## ILoveWeed (Jan 11, 2007)

I've read all post on DT.  I took my first pre employment test today and I waiting (very nervous).  I took 2 niacin 500mg last night drank a crap load of water.  I took 2 500mg this moring before interview and 750mg more an hour before test plus loads of water.  I had a little color to my urine.  My son in law was in the navy and this is how he passed his test.  My Daughter has passed 3 test this way and her friend just passed this week using this method.  I sure hope it works for me.  I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveWeed (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I Passed!   I was so nervous that it wouldn't work for me.  They made me wait till late Friday, I start this week!eace:


----------



## cincy boy (Jan 14, 2007)

surgel comes in a box the size of jello boxs and i dont no how many fl ozs ar in a moutain dew bottel but i think it 12 or 24


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone that ever used jello instead of sure gel ever **** jello cubes?? :rofl:


----------



## AKA-CBA (Jan 26, 2007)

Remember it depends on the person.  The person was right; the chronic smoker up until the test is in trouble no matter what unless he has 3-4% body fat.      Dr.?


----------



## thabongkey (Jan 30, 2007)

jello is ground down pork shoulder fat , only jellos up if it gets cold , i dont think any body i waiting for that mold what ever it is


----------



## skigod377 (Jan 31, 2007)

You dont think that jellatin pee would tip them off?


----------



## Chronichols (Feb 4, 2007)

I hope This works,I got an interview coming up and I must pass the piss test. Wish me Luck.


----------



## djransom (Feb 6, 2007)

Hope this works I have a test anywhere from 1-4pm (CST) so... yeah... I have been worried sick about it for days. I didn't smoke yesterday so I think that will give me a little help...

Although I hear you should drink up to 2 quarts of something... also you don't have to use water you can use gatoraide or poweraide or anything really... 

I think I am going to go with the water though. Thanks I am countin' on you guys... I think like maybe 3 people out of who knows how many failed tests so i think I will be alright. Wish me luck.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 6, 2007)

and the cool thing is, i love jelly lol...


----------



## pink puffer (Feb 24, 2007)

*I have always heard about the certo and heard good things but never knew the how to's....thank you for your tips! I am a huge pothead and have been tokin up a few grams of chronic every day every night for the past 9 years straight. I have never had to take a drug test until today and PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here's what I did...*

*Had last toke on wednesday...*

*Thursday and Friday I took a few extra daily vitamins and a few goldenseal pills...(I hear they don't work but hey I was freakin')and just ate light food like veggies and pasta and then worked out for a solid hour both nights and took a steaming hot bath afterward for 30 min(this makes you sweat, therefore relasing more toxins out) and drank about 8 glasses of water each nite and half a liter of cranberry juice. try to avoid alcohol some say it affects the way certo works...*

*Saturday (today) *
*8AM drank 2-3 glasses of water*
*930AM pissed to empty bladder*
*945AM took one pack out of the Certo and put it in a jug with lukewarm water and drank within 10 minutes *
*10AM drank a half liter of cranberry juice*
*11AM took the other pack and and put it in a jug of water (note: i put a few drops of yellow food dye in the jug as well to make my piss yellowish) and drank it*
*1111AM pissed again!*
*1115AM went to taco bell and got 3 tacos and ate...yum*
*1130AM pissed*
*1145AM drank a glass of water*
*12PM went to take the test and had to wait like 30 min*
*1230PM took the test (note: piss a lil bit before you piss in the cup since supposedly the piss is more potent at the beginning) *
*1232PM the nurse (i went to Care Now "the 15min test") did the test right there for me to see and some lines were more apparent than others but did not look too faint and she said I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it really. I am such a stoner. ha!*

*I am sure the certo would have worked just fine by itself but it couldn't hurt to cover the bases by drinkin cranberry and water (but not overdo it) Sweating and a few vits seems legit too. I was only gonna do the first pack of it but I figured what the hell...might as well... As far as how many times you piss...I don't think it matters as long as you start out with an empty bladder when you drink the sh*t. I dunno thats what worked for this pink puffer and now I will use this method forever!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey and I only spent like a total of 10 bucks. *

*Toke em up! Don't be scared!*


----------



## pink puffer (Feb 24, 2007)

you can get Certo at Target on the bake isle with the spices and canning supplies. They had sure jell as well but its a powder...I think Certo is a lil easier on the gag factor. It really wasn't that bad...but I'm used to shooting vodka and tequila. hehe


----------



## drugsrkewl (Feb 25, 2007)

i smoked on friday the 23rd and saturday the 24th jus about 4 grams with the 2 days added i have a piss test on monday and im going to the store to buy sur - gel do you think it will work for me? i also wrote down on how 2 use it. and its for a job as soon as i pass they dont drug test no more. its also at a place called Lapcorp i jus hope i make it. u think i will e-mail me bak @ [email protected] also thats my yim name and my aim name is  igon2pistolwhipu any1 wanna chat about it jus holla at me.


----------



## pink puffer (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you will be fine...I have a lot of people that I know that use this method...I guess the only reason why you wouldn't pass is if the test was different or way more complex or you didn't follow the directions.  I have read some threads where people say it doesn't work but they didn't do it right and used the wrong sh*t.  GOOD LUCK!!!!!! Just make sure you dress nice and don't ask the nurse questions or look nervous.  If you act like it's just another errand you are runnin' and you are laid back about it the vibes will be good and if the test is iffy. they will be more likely to pass you! I swear half of the battle is the mindset. (i know im a hippie) Hope you get the job! omg...I am such a stoner I just realized I didn't reply in time...for it is MONDAY.... sh*t. I still want  to hear the results so....Whelllllllllllllll maybe this will still be helpful to all the other tokers out there. 

let er rip


----------



## drugsrkewl (Feb 26, 2007)

well all i went to take the test 2day. but i dont know the results yet since they put it into a bio hazard bag and send it away 2 another place 2 be tested. hopefull with sur gel (nasty aftertaste) it will pass. and i didnt add sugar hope that didnt mess up anything jus put the surgel in a 20 oz bottle and drunk it then i drunk another 20oz of water right afterwards and i ate some greasy sausages, exactly 1 hour later (made sure it was right on the dot) i went in and took the taste i didnt piss into the cup at 1st i just used my midstream and i still had piss left but was trying to put as little as possible into the cup. all i know is it registered between 90 and 100 f but it looked kinda clear 2 me so i hope that doesnt mess it up. man they were strict though i couldnt turn on the water , or flush the toilet which had blue in it so i couldn use the water and she took the trash bag out of the room. and then she comes in and checks everything she also made me empty my pockets. but i hope this works and im tokin up 1 for all you guyz. BTW is sur gel in a yellow box? jus tryin 2 make sure i got the right stuff. so plzz reply bak if u think i passed..........!!


----------



## dimekiss (Feb 26, 2007)

hey got drug test next monday and smoked today do you think i will pass with sure gel and cincy boys way?


----------



## dimekiss (Feb 26, 2007)

hey drugskewl dude i hoped you pass after all that searching she did i would think you passed but someone please tell me if im ok for next week cause im nervous as ****


----------



## noelstoner (Feb 27, 2007)

use this method it totally works.....read this about 5 days ago i didnt smoke for 5 days used this and I passed!!!!!!!!!!!! niice thanks cincy boy i failed 2 in a row and this time i passed


----------



## dimekiss (Feb 27, 2007)

hell yeah hopefully it works for me on monday and since you only quit for 5 days im going to burn one yeehah


----------



## lilkris420 (Feb 28, 2007)

im a hard core smoker i smoke like 7 times a day everyday.i was recently put on probation and my PO told me i will get tested everytime I come in to see him....i have read all the reviews and i trust the sure-jell all im worried about is since its a probation drug screen how long should i stop smoking before my test.i was thinking maybe 2-3 days before.let me know if thats smart and even if the sure-jell will work on a Probation drug screen

Thanks Kris


----------



## dimekiss (Mar 1, 2007)

hey lilkris i have the same thing a stick test and if all goes well then we should pass dude i hope to god or im going to jail


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 2, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> I have found for me that given 4 days I can pass a drug test just by drinking a lot of fluids. It worked for me many times. I don't like to do it. I mean, even now. I don't have anything to worry about, but I hate to take piss tests. It's degrading. I hope they find it unconstitutional to do testing unless given a reason to suspect to person is using. And I hope by time they do that they make pot legal. But, it's all hopes and dreams. Oh, I forgot to add... I think the 4 day method works for me due to a few things. I am very skinny, eat a lot(metabolizm is off the charts), and have a very high sugar intake. And I drink a lot of water and beer. Oh, and my pot intake is very low even when I do smoke. I hate to get too stoned, don't feel good. I like to just hit my pipe a few times and I am good for hours. 8th bag lasts over a month easy if by myself. That helps a lot I am sure. Last one I fail was a surprize. And I failed with a 42 or some ****. And they said it was very low. I guess around 10 is the limit. I am not sure what high is then. Because I was smoking pretty heavy about week before then due to high stress levels. And it was goooood!


The Fed. Govt. is paying certain schools to drug test kids at random. The parents seem to like it. I say our brain dead elected idiots legalize weed for personal use as long as you're not drivng a motor vehicle. There is a good site dedicated to getting pot legalized. It's address is  www.mpp.org


----------



## marcnh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure way to pass a drug test - drink lots of cold water to dilute your sample.  To add colour to your diluted sample take a b multi vitamin every two hours for a few hours before the test.   I smoke all the time and I always pass, but then again I always know the day before.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

sonies #7 i think u can get it at health stores. all it is, is volcanic ash, brown bottle, white label, red lettering. you cant miss it if u find it, anyway the stuff looks like cum, taste like nothing, and is a little wierd to take. but let me tell you this. i smoke myself stupid. wait till that night, take the sonies, drink 20oz glass of water, take your morning piss, and your good to go. i've passed army u.a's, i did this my whole term pretty much. gotta be elevated 

Edit: i used to get it at bi-mart, but the store around here stoped carring it, so i started using p-sure.


----------



## rebelhaten25 (Mar 21, 2007)

These Will Work To I Did It For Po Ever Month 
1.take 4 Vitamin B-compex Befor Hand To Make Your Piss Yellow.
2.have A Bottle Of Lemon-lime Gatorade Handy. Wash Those Vitamin B Pills Down With A Good Swig Of That Gatorade.
3.take (1) Certo Pouch And Empy It Into The Remaining Gatorade Which Should Be About 4/5 Full Still.
4.shake The Hell Out Of It.
5.down The Gatorade..all The Way Down The Hatch. 
6.fill The Gatorade Bottle Bake Up With Water And Drink It Do That About Twice.
7.the Above Steps Should Be Done 2 Hours Before The Test.
8.make Sure U Piss At Lest Twice Before U Test.

The Certo Will Work Up To 4 Hours After U Drink The Certo.

Do Not Get The Foam Free 

Its The Same Thing As Sure Jell But I Never Use Sure Jell Befor  So I Cant Say It Works Th Same Or Not I Been Useing Certo For 2 Years Now And It Works For Me And These Is No Bull


----------



## Hash666 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey guys. well i have a problem. I want to smoke on 420 but i have to go to a physical around may 7th. What should i do. My parents are suspicious and they might ask my doctor if i have been smoking.Please help me.


----------



## DankCloset (Apr 9, 2007)

well i have to go pee for the p.o, iam using sur jel, i'll be doing it exactly like it was stated, i smoked a tiny snapper this morning. like a pinner roach hahaha. anyway i'll post the results, if not iam in jail haha.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck Dank!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 9, 2007)

Hash666 said:
			
		

> hey guys. well i have a problem. I want to smoke on 420 but i have to go to a physical around may 7th. What should i do. My parents are suspicious and they might ask my doctor if i have been smoking.Please help me.


 let me see if u smoke on 4-20 and have to go for a physical on 5-7 that gives u about three weeks so if u stop after 4-20 and drank water everyday til then that will fush all the toxins out of ya by then but if u cant stop smoking after 4-20 then that wont work lol good luck peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 9, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> well i have to go pee for the p.o, iam using sur jel, i'll be doing it exactly like it was stated, i smoked a tiny snapper this morning. like a pinner roach hahaha. anyway i'll post the results, if not iam in jail haha.


good luck dank peace


----------



## Hash666 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just bought 1/8. It seems pretty good because i burnt about 2 hours ago. I have school in the morning tomarrow. Their are two people at my stop that dont get their until 5 mins after i do. Should i bring some herb and burn behind a bush?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Guys That Sure Jell Doesnt Work Man. I Had Two Of Them And Ate And Pissed Just Like You Guys Said And Still Failed My Drug Test. I Wouldnt Reccomend This Crap To No Body. If You Want To Pass Just Dont Use Drugs Or Just Buy The Exspensive **** That Rreally Works. Jelly Mix Doesnt Work Man.


----------



## Mase 3d (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I had been reading this thread for a while, i took my test last wed, and i did the Jello Method to a T as Cicny described, I dont know when i will know the results, i cant exactly call my PO and ask if i did well on my drug test, but she has a feild vist tomorrow and i think if i failed she will tell me tomorrow.  So i am going to keep you posted.


----------



## Mase 3d (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got the call from my PO, Failed the test. So i guess the Jello method does not work for me.


----------



## warreng33142 (Apr 21, 2007)

I Passed using The Directions Cincy Boy Gave Thanks Homie And It Do Work Using Jello


----------



## Mase 3d (Apr 25, 2007)

warreng33142 said:
			
		

> I Passed using The Directions Cincy Boy Gave Thanks Homie And It Do Work Using Jello


 
How long did you go not smoking?  and was it  PO test?


----------



## psychoactive (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm from the south and the sur-gel or cyrto method has always widely been passed around smokers for years and years. Yet recently I had a girl friend (just a friend) needing to pass a test and used the method, and failed. She was an avid smoker. I had used the method once also even a couple years ago and failed as well. It's not a 100% method to pass a drug screening. I wouldn't even give it a 75% score, I would most likely say it's about 50-60% depending on some factors. One factor is if you know a test is coming up 1-2+ weeks just stop smoking and drink 4+ 20oz bottles of water a day. Even then it's not 100% if you've smoked for awhile.


----------



## xaxcxixdx (May 1, 2007)

So I read this whole thread. I've got a screening tommorow. I took the take home test twice once yesterday and once the week before. It has been over two weeks since I smoked. 

I'm confident that I am pissing below the 50ng/mL, but worried I may still break above the 15ng/mL. 

I plan to do the water down method, without the sur-gel. Just wondering at what time should I take those B-complexes so that they show up in my piss? Any ideas.


----------



## cloud (May 3, 2007)

but do the results show any dilutiuon?


----------



## cloud (May 3, 2007)

but do the results show any dilutiuon?


----------



## Jackass9484 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think they can tell if its diluted as your urine is made up of mostly water as it is. However your best bet is to just completely stop smoking, work out (if you have low body fat), up your fiber intake, drink a decent amount of water, tea, or juice, and if all else fails you can take a page out of my book. Take a gallon and a half of water and sit in a sauna for 5 hours at 1 hour intervals. That is if you have access to one.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 5, 2007)

b vitamins take a few days to work (from what i hear).. u should start taking them regularly to make you feel better anyway


----------



## xaxcxixdx (May 6, 2007)

I passed. And yes, as I had previously stated I had not smoked for 2 weeks. 

Turns out the testing company only did the EMIT test first which I knew to be negative.


----------



## warreng33142 (May 7, 2007)

Mase 3d said:
			
		

> How long did you go not smoking? and was it PO test?


 
2 weeks and it was a urine test for a job


----------



## bigDbudhead (May 8, 2007)

The Sure-Gel method may work for some on assay type stuff like emit, or the panel tests, but let me tell you, if they are running gc/ms you are completely screwed.  The mass spectrometer does not lie and it is like finding a needle in a hay stack.  Most companies will not spend that much cash, but if you are going to take a test for a government job, beware.  Just stop smoking for awhile.


----------



## Weed_Man (May 15, 2007)

Besides prayer, what do you think can help me out here...

I'm a 6'1'' 210 lbs. male who smokes a **** ton. I smoke about three blunts a day, normally between about 3 guys. I've been smoking this much for about the past 7 months. I do play a lot of basketball though, so that should help me out I guess, lol.

I smoked two blunts today already, and then I found out I have to take a drug test tomorrow. I can take it as last as 4:50, so that's my plan.

Right now I have a Purified Instant Acting Complete Body Cleanser drink, and a few packs of Sure-Jell. This is my plan, and tell me if I need to add anything to it (like more water).

Tonight, drink the Purified Drink. I'm not sold on these, but since I have it I figured I might as well use it the night before. I'll drink a ton of water after it before I go to bed and piss a few times.

In the morning I'll piss and drink a lot of water all day. Around 2:30, I'm going to drink 20 oz. of water mixed with 3.5 oz. of Sure-Jell. Then I'm going to eat something greasy. After that, I'm going to piss. Following that, I'm going to drink another 20 oz., but I'm going to throw in a little esterfied creatine....

Then it's test time.

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## bigDbudhead (May 18, 2007)

Weed man, I hope you came out fine bro.  I have been in your place before, and it's nerve wracking, to say the least.  I am 5'10'' with slightly overweight build, and I will tell you what has always worked for me in the past.  GNC carries what is called Cleansing Formula.  It is about $23.  If you know you've got a test coming, take 3-4 every time you eat, drink green tea and plenty of water, and you will be clean in a week, I promise.  If it works for a big guy like me, I know it will work for most people.  Sure gel method is good in a pinch.  I am the biggest pot head you've ever seen.  I've smoked almost daily for the past 2-3 years, and I'm being modest.  Been a pot head most of my life


----------



## Mr.pepper (May 19, 2007)

can you buy any jel instead or sur-gel that might work? cuz i cant find any here in asia, i'll have to ride a bus to possibly be alble to buy something like that.... anyway, pls reply... asap...


----------



## spook313 (May 19, 2007)

i tried this method awhile back and failed.  because of this, i violated probation and went jail because of it. apparently this method is not for everyone.


----------



## spook313 (May 19, 2007)

btw, weedman, i always pass when i use the detox drinks.  i heard that they don't help if you're over 180lbs though.


----------



## Mr.pepper (May 22, 2007)

can u use any other kind of jel? instead of sur-gel? need help! please!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2007)

no way dose this really work no joke i have a test comin up in the middle of june i could use this but im not so sure any other people had sucess with this??


----------



## missmurder0us (May 24, 2007)

i have a probation drug test at 3:30, just drank the sur-gel about 20 minutes ago. i gots my fingers crossed, cincy boy i'm totally trusting you on this. if i fail i'll go to jail! i'll post the results after 4:00. wish me good luck everyone!


----------



## missmurder0us (May 24, 2007)

I PASSED!  thanks so much cincy boy.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

really???? no **** im going to have to get me some of this its called surgell and i could get it at like food lion or walmart right it would be right next to the jello right??? it should say surgel on it???


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 18, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

If you had a take home drug test, why didn't you get someone else to piss for you?


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 19, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 19, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 20, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

drink a ton of water and cranberry juice pomegranit juice and pop some b complex,multi vit, this should help block up some of the thc and clean your liver out etc.
goodluck


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey all, I have a drug test coming up for a construction job. I have no idea if I'm going to pass or fail but hopefully my information will help others out. I'll document exactly what I'm doing and hope for the best.

I was offered the job Tuesday and told that I would have to pass a drug test prior to hire and they want me on-site Monday, June 25th. They will want me to test either today or tomorrow (June 21st, 22nd), but I'll make excuses and get it pushed until Friday morning at the earliest (I would highly recommend everybody do whatever they can to buy some extra time , because it'll never hurt you) The LAST time I smoked was Tuesday, June 19th (a small bowl at 9 AM) and I previously passed a UA on Monday June 11th. Between those times I would guess I smoked about a qtr oz of mid-grade weed. 

After being told I'd have to test and realizing that I'd only have about 3 days to pass I went into semi-panic mode. I Loaded up on cranberry juice (I don't care what anybody else says about cranberry juice, I've passed 3 UA's before doing nothing but drinking cranberry juice and laying off pot...but I've always had at least 7 days before...plus cranberry juice tastes good), started eating red meat for every meal and I even bought one of those system cleansing drinks (Formula 420 Body clean:fruit punch, if ANYBODY has ANY experience with formula 420 I would appreciate you chiming in). I'm headed out to the grocery store to buy some Sure Gel and Niacin...I don't want to do Niacin but this job will net me a grand a week, so **** it. Even a Niacin burn maybe worth it as long as it's just a dip-a-strip test.

Pertinent Info: I'm 5'11' 160 lbs. I worked out like crazy until 2 weeks ago. I'm young, in good shape, and I can eat whatever I want which is usually fairly healthy (salads, pastas, vegetables and occasional fast food). I KNOW my metabolism is high, and I've never failed UA no matter how much I've smoked, so I also KNOW that in at least 7 days my system can clean itself out.

***What I'm trying to do is clean as much THC out of my body as I can in THREE days, and then dilute myself down to a normal level***

What I've done step-by-step:

Tuesday night: 
-Hot bath, as hot as I could stand for about an hour. I got up to a rolling sweat, which I believe will somehow help cleanse.
- Began drinking water (as much as I could)

Wednesday:
-Played around the lake all day. Got a sunburn but also did some nice sweating and the heat helped me down liquids.
-Drank a gallon of cranberry juice and stood in the sun all day. 
-Ate 2 hamburgers (red meat = creatine = masks urine dilution)

Thursday: 
-Bought Formula 420: Body clean. Advertised as system cleanser, but I'm skeptical. The smoke shop broad told me to drink it the morning of, 2 hours prior to my test, and too pee twice before my UA. Kinda sounds like a diluting agent to me, it even has 475 mg of creatine in it. I might take it anyway because I don't see how it could hurt me...but I think somebody just took me for $30. 
- Drank about 4 bottles of water so far. 
*Plan on downing another gallon of C-berry juice
*Possibly doping up on some Niacin

Friday:
* Will either try Cincy's Sure Gel or the Formula 420m, probably not both.

I'll keep you guys posted if I do anything else


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 21, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 22, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 22, 2007)

good luck man


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 22, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

if it works tha would be kool.


----------



## skunk (Jun 25, 2007)

a little of advice, if you dont like the burning feeling of niacin they do make niacin non burning formula at some pharmacies for a few cents more or  same price and a few pills less.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2007)

I JUST TRIED THE SUR GEL  TRICK LIKE 2 HOURS AGO. Hopefully this works i went to quest diagnostics. Hopefully it works with a lab. Otherwise i wont get this job. I quit for 3 months and than 2 nights ago i took a few tokes. Hope it all works out ill let you know in 2 day. CINCY BOY IM COUNTING ON YOU MAN.PLEASE COME THROUGH FOR ME. OFF TO SMOKE A BOWL LATER FELLOW SMOKERS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2007)

WELL the job just called me and they want me to fill out my new hire paperwork and bring it in tommarow. SO i think i passed. Im pretty sure I did. Otherwise they would have not called me. Thanks CIncy BOY.
Use the SUR GEL it works.


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jun 30, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

Yup this definately works. i had a friend in maine that had to do this cause he was on probation. It's a good trick =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## superior420 (Jul 12, 2007)

its almost 4 am and i ahve a drug test tomorrow evening...ive eard about sur gel and certo...i smoked 20 mins ago....lets see how this works


----------



## always420 (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried it and it didnt work!! maybe because i smoked two days before.. i dont think i did anything wrong

i stayed hydrated, wheatgrass shots , cranberry juice, and then 2 hours before my test i got lime jello and chugged it with 20 oz of water. felt pretty sick and hour later i ate greasy food dranks another 20 oz then peed a little then went to test and peed again


I DIDNT PASS :[

looks like im not getting that job :/


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Jul 27, 2007)

deleted by user, please remove my account


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

I have not tried the gel because I do not have too. I do know that an every day smoker wil have THC in their system for 30+ days. Some one who smokes 1-2 times a week though can get rid of the trace just by drinking an aveage amount of water. Then there is the hair folicles which I believe can hold traces of THC for up to a year? Not sure on the time frame but I know it is alot longer than 30 days


----------



## Walker1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Guys, I understand when your on P-bation you have to piss.  I personally will NEVER accept any job that requires random drug testing! My wife got a new job 3 mos. ago and they DO NOT drug test new employees. They told her it's not a big deal to them and if you come to work stoned then they would maybe test you.  That's MY kind of employer!!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

the method of passing a piss test. i posted today is under , 16 days till d day .........  this methed has never failed for me ......................... and i have taken at least 300 of these rediculous things..


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, great forum.

I have some info to ****mod edit**NO SPAM*****pass a drug test  here.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 14, 2007)

SURE GEL!!!!!!!!SURE GEL!!!!!!!!!!!SURE GEL!!!!!!!!! Look at the first post in this thread. I too had a buddy from work who would pass his tests the same way! Sure-Gel. It worked every freakin time. You just have to be aware of when the test is and boom instant pass! It coats your kidneys or stomach or something down there with the gel. The liquid you drink after that stays locked in the gel coated bladder and you just piss that out at perfect temp!!! It does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monster8724 (Sep 14, 2007)

Gotta Chime in, FREAKIN SWEET! about to apply all those places i couldnt work before


----------



## torch420 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, my best friend's mom went to (Action Personnel) temp agency for a job, but failed their drug test. Then she went to another (Manpower) temp agency and was told to take the drug test the next day. Stressed out, she smoked that evening.:doh: (Big mistake, right?) Well, they called me to find out which detox drink would be best and I ran across this thread. So, after examining ALL the posts (whew!) I told her of the Certo Plan. Since $40 to $50 for a drink is not realistic when you have been unemployed for a while, she opted to go with the Certo Plan. Here is what happened. Judge for yourself.

Night before test (smoked!) drank a few glasses of water and a glass of cranberry juice.
Sipped a glass of water throughout the night. (bad sleeper)
Woke up, drank a glass of water, then peed.
8am, mixed one entire packet of liquid certo (come 2 in a box) with 20oz of water. Slammed it.
9am, ate 2 minit steaks with cheese, but no bread. Peed again.
9:30 am drank 20oz water, peed again.
Drove to test, drank half of a bottle of green tea (maybe 10oz?) on the way.
10am, At test place, they did a (gasp!) MOUTH SWAB! 

Well, needless to say, that fact scared her, since she was expecting a urine test. Either way, SHE PASSED! :hubba:
Vital stats: 5'9", 165lbs, slightly sedentary lifestyle. I thought she'd be screwed since she smoked the previous day, and the time before that was 4 days prior and was bowl scrapings. 
No matter what, when I decide to find a job and have to do a pee test, I will SUREly be buying some packets of Certo! Look for in with the canning items. In our stores, we found it across the aisle from the spices next to some jars and plastic sealable containers for food. 
Good luck to anyone who has to take an UNFAIR, UNCONSTITUTIONAL drug test! I usually refuse to work anywhere they drug test. And I usually do factory work! At least now I know there is an AFFORDABLE way to pass for a job!
Keep on tokin'!:48:


----------



## torch420 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW, 
THANK YOU! Cincy Boy! You rock!:guitar:


----------



## jessicajoy (Oct 14, 2007)

hey i am new to all of this, i am on probation on tue. oct 16 i will be drug tested, i have not smoked since oct.3 but i did snort some powder on fri. oct 12. can i really trust this sur gel ****? the first time i violated probation due to dirty urine, the judge told me the next time he sees me in his court room for another positive test he will see i do the mandatory sentence of 5 years.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with Torch...I've passed a grip of drug tests using Cert-o...and I know of about 30 - 40 others who have passed before with Cert-o.


----------



## rasta smoker (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey man,this does not work stop liying!!!
test for his work and I'v personally tried this my self so no worries 

Ok theres this stuff called sur gel its used to make 

jellys and jams it gives them there texture the jelly feeling 

you buy a box of that its around 2$ from a grocery store its all the same 

amont when you buy it jello also works and taste better.you take that and 

and mix it in a 20oz bottel with cold water and shake it real good 

Two hours before your test you drink the mix and then drink another 20oz 

bottel of sumthing it can be anything make sure you eat sumthing to and 

take 1 piss after you eat and then take the test your garented to pass even 

if you smoke the day befor the reason is is that it coats your stomach and 

when you piss its just a gel but its really piss it really works no joke i 

wouldent post it on here if it didnt [/quote]


----------



## rasta smoker (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey man,this does not work stop liying!!!
test for his work and I'v personally tried this my self so no worries 

Ok theres this stuff called sur gel its used to make 

jellys and jams it gives them there texture the jelly feeling 

you buy a box of that its around 2$ from a grocery store its all the same 

amont when you buy it jello also works and taste better.you take that and 

and mix it in a 20oz bottel with cold water and shake it real good 

Two hours before your test you drink the mix and then drink another 20oz 

bottel of sumthing it can be anything make sure you eat sumthing to and 

take 1 piss after you eat and then take the test your garented to pass even 

if you smoke the day befor the reason is is that it coats your stomach and 

when you piss its just a gel but its really piss it really works no joke i 

wouldent post it on here if it didnt [/quote]


----------



## nisie97 (Oct 15, 2007)

say question, if i smoke and have sex with my boyfriend, will he test positive on his drug screen???????????????


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a good question that I have never heard before


----------



## nisie97 (Oct 15, 2007)

well im kind of worried can u help????


----------



## Max123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey, be happy, get high, and never stress.
> 
> You'll be old enough for your white hair to fall out.
> 
> Haaa! Bin There! Ole cue ball here.



Tell me about it, I'm 23 and already have grey hair...


----------



## graalweed (Oct 17, 2007)

nisie97 said:
			
		

> well im kind of worried can u help????


I m  not sure if you are serious. If you are them dont worry: your boyfriend will not test positive after sex with a smoked person.------------------What it that all about anywaysA company certainly must to have the right to decide which kind of results they want from their employees. It is even acceptable that it may be linked with a certain image. But provided that he fits the profile for a certain job no organization should have the right to invade his private live. That is dictatorial and against the free market. If he smokes and that is part of him and as a hole he is more competitive than other prefessionals, how can someone try to handicap him It is his hobby, makes him relax. To put him under pressure reduce his working capability and therefore is bad to the society in general and specifically bad for  him as a free individual in a free society.


----------



## IPassedAtHome (Oct 17, 2007)

Alright, so I got offered a job today, and have to drug test tomorrow. Thing is, I smoke EVERY night then go to sleep.

I found this forum after someone told me to try the gel. I didn't believe it...my exact words were "if it were that easy and you could just go to Wal-Mart and get the stuff for $2, everybody would be doing it!"

So, I made my trip to Wal-Mart then went to Walgreen's and bought an at home drug test for marijuana for $15. (Similar to a pregnancy test. Pee in a cup, dip a stick, wait 10 minutes for results)

Drank the gel with Powerade, which I ALWAYS have on hand because I play softball 8 months a year. (I'm NOT in excellent shape-so don't count on high metabolism with my negative relults)

Peed in the cup, followed directions with the dip stick and I PASSED!

This stuff DOES work.

I had to see for myself before I relied on other people's advice. Sorry, but when it comes to my income, I just didn't trust anyone, so I did this experiment myself before I have to take the clinical drug test tomorrow, which is a urine test.

I'll re-do this again tomorrow before the clinical pre-employment drug screen.

My mind is at ease now, hope it puts yours at ease as well.


----------



## locsmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

i dont know how this thread works, but i have been clean from weed for like 7 months and i blazed las night i took like 3 pokes. i have random screens and i smoked on sat its sun i may have a test on mon and the are not instance they go to the lab! tell me what ta do?


----------



## locsmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

is any one online ta help me out?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 24, 2007)

Try cert-o.....you mix it with water and drink it the morning of your test and then drink a lot of water afterward, try to go to the bathroom at least once or twice before you test, and you should be fine. Just don't smoke anymore till then.


----------



## Addagain (Nov 1, 2007)

It worked i passed a piss test for probation. You saved me a lot of jail time thanks!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

funny thing, i get off probation after 5 yrs nov 7th, yes 5 days away, and i just about failed everyone, no jail time, and so much i put myself through just thinkin iam gonna pass, yet the prob.. dude said iam glad your smoking pot. iam think @%[email protected] trick or something, then he busts out with, at least your not doin tweek lmfao!!! never once violated for the 20+ failed tests lmfao


----------



## WhiteFu (Nov 2, 2007)

Is it bad that I pissed about 3-4 times inbetween taking the gelatin and taking the piss test?


----------



## smoking haze (Nov 12, 2007)

the sur gel does work...i smoked 2 days prior to my drug test and passed..this is what i did.



mix 1 box of sur gel with 16 oz of water....drink

drink another 16 oz bottle of water....piss once

eat greasy food(steak,sausage.bacon,cheesbutger) to add yellow coloring to urine


take test 2 hrs later........PASS...

sur gel is about $2 at ur grocery store....next to the jello...

thanks cincy boy...:woohoo:


----------



## JLLewis (Nov 12, 2007)

I wish i wouldve read this before I went out and spent 50 dollars on one of those drinks that make you test clean.


----------



## metalchick832 (Nov 12, 2007)

JLLewis said:
			
		

> I wish i wouldve read this before I went out and spent 50 dollars on one of those drinks that make you test clean.


 
My husband failed on one of those system cleaners.  The company has a money back guarantee, but you have to have a receipt and get the results of the test to send to them.  So, to get $50 back you usually have to spend $25 more to get the results of the test.  Rip off!

I would rather spend $2 and know it's gonna work.

~Metalchick


----------



## matiks (Nov 13, 2007)

So you guys are telling me that a $2box of Jello (giving stores around here don't supply Sur Gel) and following those instructions, I should pass no problem? I'm almost tempted to go with this giving on the price, F paying up to $50 for a bottle of **** that cleans your system..Also, Giving that I don't smoke a day or two prior to the DT


----------



## smoking haze (Nov 13, 2007)

sure jell is the actual name of it..and walmart carries it also..and yes it will work if u follow my instructions...

i didnt believe either but it def does work.


----------



## matiks (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright..Well I have another question for you guys. Has anyone ever smoked up to the day before or day-OF (at that..) and used this method an still passed? I wanted to know because I want to do a home-test first before Id even consider a DT for work. Im an everyday smoker, ranging from a few grams to an 1/8th a day. I'm 6ft 155lbs(high metabolism of course!). Regardless on what information I get from you guys, which is helpful in the long run! I plan on trying the home test w/ this method for laughs..that and so I can maybe find a way to beat the system! :hubba: 

Last product I took, I failed with flying colors.
-went 5 days w/o smoking
-drank plenty of fluids (water but no cranberry though)
-took QUICKTABS prior to the DT
-urinated 2-3 times after taking the QuickTabs and before the DT itself
-urine had a slight yellow tint to it.

99% gauranteed satisfaction..psh F that what a lie!


----------



## smoking haze (Nov 13, 2007)

i keep telling u...the sure jell method works...i can't stress that enuff...try it and see.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 14, 2007)

This does not work on court piss tests. I tried it after not smoking for a week and still failed.


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 19, 2007)

It makes sense in that your body won't be breaking down any fat in your system since you have already saturated it with enough of your own.  It sound in theory and I hope it works because I would like this job I'm going for.  However, if it doesn't I guess it's just a job.


----------



## smoking haze (Nov 20, 2007)

^works for job piss test


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Nov 21, 2007)

i've passed 3 or 4 UAs using jelly it works great.


----------



## angie30 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a drug test tommorow morning i hope i pass, i really want this job.. i am going to try this suregel before the test tomorrow.. i havent smoke in 4 weeks and i heard it takes about a month to get out your system, so  should be good, and  have also been drinking this cleanse body crap to clean my body out. but just to be on the safe side i am using suregel tomorrow morning wish me luck..ill let you guys know if i pass


----------



## sweetinnnnit (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok so I have a preemployment urinalysis for a decent job. I already have a decent job so if I do not get it it is not the end of the world. Well i would like the new job. Anyways I am a regular smoker. Now I have one day to test. I have synthetic urine on its way. Then I started thinking. I am being tested at labcorps. they will be mailing out the test though. Will synthetic hold up? Does labcorp pat you down? Watch you? Camera? If I get caught am I in for some legal issues? Please help because I am now scared thinking of the bad stuff that can happen. I have heard about surgel. Does it work? Can they detect it... Oh my god ....See why I am smoking... As much as help as possible.....
Also I can't find surgel. Will Jello work.


----------



## gmo (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't be of too much help, but I know for sure that wal-mart carries sure-gel, it is right next to the jello products.  Hope your test goes well!


----------



## Big G (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Guys...This is amazing if it works!..Im 6'4" and about 270lbs.  I'm a football player and need to take a piss test because someone snitched on us toking.  I haven't smoked in about 5 days and I take the test next week.  Because of my size, would I need to take more of the Surgel? I usually drink about half a gallon of water daily.  Or will one pack be enough? Lemme know!


----------



## xaxcxixdx (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Big G.

Allow me to be a little invasive. Are you 270 lbs built? More importantly, whats your body fat index? 

Being an althete has its advantages. 

My first advice is to stop eating. Calorie intake needs to go down to like 1400. (yes you will be starving.) take a multi-vitamin daily, and reduce those calories to something other than fat. Or as little as possible. And get your carbs from fiber sources.

Next question: How often did you smoke and maybe how much did weed did you smoke in a given session?

Go to a pharmacy and get a piss test. Its a strip test and will help see where you are. 

Keep drinking the water too. Given what I've read in the thread, Sure-gel works maybe 30-40% of the time. Which is not reliable in my opinion. 

What I'm attempting for you to do is trick your body into a fast anabolic weight-gaining state. But to do that, you must first get your body starved. 

Work out too, the more calories you are burning the more fat you are burning (obviously). 
Since the THC is stored in the fat, the more you burn off, the better.

I cannot guarantee success 7 days is not a lot of time, but 5 days prior to smoking will get you somewhere. We just need to get it under the 50ng/mL mark. Most of the time its the strip test that they will give you. 


The day before the test, eat a big lunch and dinner (be a fat kid). Drink a couple of energy drinks 2 hours before the test. And piss at least twice.


----------



## Big G (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Xaxcxixdx,

I hope I got all the X's in there.  I am a defensive end, my boday fat index last measured a week ago was 23%.  I work out about 4 times a week and sweat like a pig! I dont know if the 1400 calorie intake is possible because i think I will pass out..lol..but If I have to then ok.  I smoked probably 4 times a week after a workout for about 1 Month straight and maybe twice a week off and on prior to that.  I smoked a large blunt after a good woorkout before bed and have been capable to smoke close to a half o in one session on the weekends. But a good average would be a 20 sack blunt.  I know that me being an athlete and working out is an advantage but because I am large in stature and am able to store fat easily this is where my problem lays.  I've been reading about the different methods such as the Niacin or the drinks and pills, and the Surgel seems pretty consistent in the testemonials...For breakfast I eat a dozen egg whites, a whole cantalope, and a whole pack of bacon..sometimes i'll throw in a couple pancakes.  But because of my size, I dont think the Surgel will prevail?!


----------



## xaxcxixdx (Jan 18, 2008)

Big G said:
			
		

> Hey Xaxcxixdx,
> 
> I hope I got all the X's in there.  I am a defensive end, my boday fat index last measured a week ago was 23%.  I work out about 4 times a week and sweat like a pig! I dont know if the 1400 calorie intake is possible because i think I will pass out..lol..but If I have to then ok.  I smoked probably 4 times a week after a workout for about 1 Month straight and maybe twice a week off and on prior to that.  I smoked a large blunt after a good woorkout before bed and have been capable to smoke close to a half o in one session on the weekends. But a good average would be a 20 sack blunt.  I know that me being an athlete and working out is an advantage but because I am large in stature and am able to store fat easily this is where my problem lays.  I've been reading about the different methods such as the Niacin or the drinks and pills, and the Surgel seems pretty consistent in the testemonials...For breakfast I eat a dozen egg whites, a whole cantalope, and a whole pack of bacon..sometimes i'll throw in a couple pancakes.  But because of my size, I dont think the Surgel will prevail?!



I don't think it will help or hinder the outcome of your drugtest. The method of it seems to work very limited amount of time, depending on the person. 1400 was a littlebit of an underestimate. I did not know you BMI prior to answering you. given the conditions you have said to me, I would re-calc and say that your intake should be like 1700-1800. But you want to go skimpy because the idea is to make your body process more body fat. You want to drop off as much of the fat as possible, so that when you start to eat the fatty foods, your body is not going to burn any fat, and will begin to regain. (hence the anabolic period).


----------



## xaxcxixdx (Jan 18, 2008)

And you can call me Rock. the X's are to be a pain and so that I can still keep my handle.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 26, 2008)

ok so i have a question. my drug test time is indefinite by my parents so do you think it will work if i keep drinking surgel all day? cuz i want to be 100% sure i pass. plz help :]


----------



## pacoliptic (Jan 28, 2008)

Cincy boy should i eat, than drink the mixture? Also should i wait to mix it up till right befor im about to go? Sorry was a little unclear to me. I haven`t smoked in 2 months and smoke 2 weeks ago, just a few hits but still want to play it safe no prison for me i wont go back!! Thanks for you time

                               Apacoliptic Records


----------



## Thefrankzappafan (Feb 28, 2008)

Rest this smoker's mind..

Okay.. in the Past 2 months.. I have only smoked.. 1 maybe 2 joints ( this was among 5 other people) This last smoke was 20days ago. Before that.. I had not smoked for about a month and a half.. I am a 5'3 155lbs female. I had ( previous to my last smoke 20days ago) taken a 24hour cleanser..

Since my last smoke, I have exercised moderatley.. Sucked alot of Bentonite down.. and taken laxative to help the.. cleaning process.

What would you say is my chances of passing a drug test that I have today in a few hours. I have been DOWNING tons of water.. and took some vitamins so my urine is a yellowish color

Please.. I would love some feedback. I have worried myself sick over this. I really need this job.. and have done SO good about not smoked.. ( given my slide back 20days ago) please any feedback???


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 1, 2008)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> yes niacin works depending on your weight and how many pills you eat.
> heres some advice drink water and turn your shower on cold, eat ten of those suckers then when you turn red and burn like hell you know it is working. WHEN I SAY BURN LIKE HELL NO JOKE!


 
One of my many scripts I take is for high Triglycerides.It is called Niaspan it is very much stronger than your regular non script Niacin. WhenI take this I have to take a Zantac 75 with it. This keeps you from flushing or the hot skin with needles sticking in your body. The Zantac will help if your choice is Niacin. My doctor told me to take the Zantac so I would not have the discomfort. Hope this may help!!


----------



## stonednomore (Mar 16, 2008)

i have a question for any one who knows how long marijuana stays in your system. I got busted for marijuana by my highschool about 5 weeks ago (i am now completely clean) and prior to that i used to smoke atleast 5 days a week about 2 blunts on average. I was wondering if i could smoke the first day or two of spring break considering my break is about 13 days long. and if i could smoke at all, how much would i be able to smoke? I am a slim 6 foot 160 pound male and i was hoping someone could help me answer this question with this information.


----------



## headband (Mar 17, 2008)

no, dont smoke, it takes 30+ days for THC to leave the system, even if your completely clean right now. You might not believe me, cus a lot of dumb people say they got clean in a week, its just not possible. Im on probation and get tested, but i can show up dirty as long as its only thc though cus my mmj card.


----------



## island4reg (Mar 24, 2008)

This sound like using the brand name "KNOX" gelatin.  & it didn't work.  Thankfully I self-tested myself prior to the actual pre-employment urine drug screen.  

It had been 3 weeks since I smoked when I got a job offer hinging on passing drug screen.  Bought some test strips so I could test first.  Even after 3 weeks tested 'dirty'.  Of course everyone had a sure-fire 'trick' to pass.  One was same as yours.  Tried that, still tested dirty.  Bought 'Absolute XXL Fast Detox', one for day before test (a pre-test).  Still dirty.  Don't believe the phony guarantee they offer (from Spectrum Labs aka Urineluck).  They want a failed test from the lab it was sent to.  I would have been a fool to pee knowing that I was still testing dirty just to receive a refund.  

Now I'm in a panic.  Only option was to find a clean donor.  I did, but it was from a male (I'm female).  I pray that what I've read is fact; that they can't tell gender from this test.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

i went this route b4... and failed.


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

just an idea, if you do this test and fail and they ask you about your THC levels, you could try saying you suffer from back pain and take ibuprofen(even better if you have a persription)

and they will have to give you another test, and in that time drink as much water,exersise and starve your body down as much as you can(without actually starving)just don't eat fatty foods


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've stopped smoking for the last 48 hours. Another 2 1/2 days til my asssessment meeting, which is wednesday afternoon. However, I haven't ate much food the last week or so. I used to be around 200 for awhile, i'm now 176. I'm 6'2" and was a daily user for the last 6 months or so. it'll be about 100 hours i haven't smoked leading up to the meeting (D/T not sure yet, probable). The D/T will be through a substance assessment. the charge i had was alcohol related, but it will not be a DUI.

I wanted to know if it's possible to use both surgell and a detox. Like drinking the detox first and then the surgell, or vice versa. Will this help out? I will do anything to pass this test. I'm freaking out. i'm not sure if i'll be watched, etc.


----------



## hotlips (May 2, 2008)

hope you passed. I may lose mine in 3 weeks if I don't clean up fast. Been 7 weeks  HELP....I still testing POS,on the home tester.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 5, 2008)

i've used it in the past, it does work really well, but it made my stomach cramp a little but thats a small price to pay when you gotta pass a test. It never hurts to study!


----------



## grama42 (May 9, 2008)

thanks for info my son sure will be happy


----------



## SSwest (Jun 4, 2008)

So I'm in the same boat as everyone else.  I just took a first check home test using this sure jell method and came up with a passing result.  Does anyone have any experience using these?  Just thought I would share my findings.


----------



## cfh0636 (Jun 4, 2008)

I personally just stop smoking the day before. The day of the test I usually just eat a couple slices of white bread with nothing on them. I then drink water and only water I'll go through 5-10  18 oz bottles. If you can go to the bathroom about 6 times before your test your urine will be perfectly clean. I passed several job drug tests and a military drug test like this it works every time.


----------



## buddog (Jun 4, 2008)

o yea the sur gel works my lady had test in DUI school . she smoked the day of and passed with flying colors


----------



## doeeeman. (Jun 5, 2008)

hey. question.
can i do this 2 or 3 days before the test and be prepared when the big day comes, or do you HAVE to do this 2 hours before testing,


----------



## killhannah (Jun 5, 2008)

my friend smoked 5 days ago. he is on house arrest. he has a test in about an hour and 20 minutes. he did the jello thing. we'll know if he passed at around six.
he was sweating a lot, drinking a shitload of water. and he ate. we're doing this just as you said.


----------



## killhannah (Jun 5, 2008)

well.
he apparently failed.
his piss was too watery.
he has like 7 - 30 days in jdc. 
he drank too much water.


----------



## SSwest (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, took my test yesterday as directed per this post.  Got the call today that everything came back normal.  I hadn't smoked in 12 days, drank moderate water, lots of beer.  Drank that sure jell and everything was normal as she put it.  

FYI, I've had some nasty stomach akes since, but the price was worth the admission.  GO LAKERS!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

_Howdy Tokers! _

_I knew a lady who was a nurse in Cleveland and I have to credit Her with devising this method.  Big Thanks Sarah!!! _

_Hypothetically of course,  :rofl:   take a drip bag, empty the normal saline out of it, fill it with someone elses clean p[solves all issues with adulteration and dilution], tape the bag under your arm[keeps the temps high enuf to pass muster], run the line inside tee shirt and shorts taping where needed.  to use it just open the valve and "fill" the cup.  [you'd have to watch very very closely to even see anything was amis.]  ocassionally, a Dr will have you get neked 1st then say go fill the cup.  solve that by always arriving at the Dr ready, even requesting to use their facilities when you come in.  [Every time I've ever requested to use their Jon, the receptionist has reminded me to leave a sample.] _

_Hypothetically, I hope this can help you!!! _


----------



## Roken (Jun 10, 2008)

I just took a drug test for my new job, i smoke about an 1/8th a day since im growing.  I didnt want to trust no drinks or shake's since the job was paying $38 per hour.  I decided to go buy the wizzanator from pucktech technologe's.  I drove and picked it up since they were local, 20$ got me like a belt made out of elastic material with  velcro attatcments to put on or take off with ease.  And inside the belt, the side that lays against your skin had a bag of urine in it with a tube running about 1ft long with a surgical hose clamp to stop the flow.  I put this on and smoked a joint and went to take the drug test.  Results came in today, I passed alright!!  I recomend using this set up to anyone looking to pass their drug test 100% every time.  I recomend buying 2 just incase your tested randomly like me now.  Good luck at let me know how this works for you!.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## doeeeman. (Jun 17, 2008)

well i took my test and i passed, THANKSS CINCY 
but you gotta do somethin about the flavor man


----------



## OJL (Jun 20, 2008)

you dnt say how much jello to mix, can you give a ratio here plz..im about to be tested next week, been a heavy smoker for yrs, stop 3 wks ago when i lost my job, desperately need a job & need to pass, last interview 2 weeks ago i was tested, failed after paying for 2 cleansers that cost me 80 bucks , they didnt work at all.. i'm new to this cool site ...looks helpful ..plz i cant afford to lose this time, thanx OJL


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

I say go with synthetic urine the hole way.. I take randoms and anual drug tests and it never fails...

http://www.passitkit.com/products.htm


----------



## OJL (Jun 20, 2008)

How much gelatin ??? i see 20 oz of water but how much gel do i add to it ??


----------



## MySwag (Jun 26, 2008)

Im a welder and they piss test all the time. I hav been using Sure Jell for a long time now. (I SMOKE EVERYDAY) Not much to it and it works. I just keep a half gallon of water and a box of sure jell in my truck. When they pick me "RANDOMLY", three times in three months (LOL), I just sneak out to my truck, mix it, drink it, piss one time then go back in and stall for about an hour. Its tha way to go.


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 7, 2008)

I once was confronted by my manager stating we all had to go take a drug test for some new insurance company he had gotten us. The test was in 2 hours from the time he told us. Being a everyday smoker for years, my first thought was "time to find another job" - I then got an idea and called NORML.
I asked if there was any instant method of taking and passing the test. He told me to head over to the local head shop for something I don't recall the name of at the moment. I told him I don't have that kind of time. Here's what he came up with and I passed the test with no issues. Keep in mind I smoked the night before which was maybe 12-14 hours earlier.

Go to the bathroom and take care of business
Drink a lot of water
Take a vitimin
Drink more water
Hit the bathroom
Drink more water
eat a lemon or orange if u can

So here's the gest of it. Drain your system. Drink as much water as you can to the point you feel bloated - relive yourself and drink more. The vitimin adds color as does the lemon or orange. If you do this you're urine should be so diluted that thc will be undetectable.

Don't quote me on this as I read it in something Timothy Leary once wrote. Tylenol taken regularly often comes back as a false positive for thc. So, makes sense to list Tylenol as something you take daily as well to help the test score. Good luck if you have a test coming and join the groups in your area to ban drug testing!


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 7, 2008)

Forgot something - this of course won't work on a hair folicle test. Hair tests are much harder to beat and not much on the market to help right now. The THC is contained in the actual hair, not the roots like many think. You can shampoo until your fingers bleed and it won't help. It's also been said that if you get frequent haircuts there's a chance traces of thc won't be found but there really isn't a lot of "win" stories when it comes to folicle testing.


----------



## warzone (Jul 17, 2008)

well im sure this will work. i hope it does seeing i need to pass to become a marine. havnt smoke in a few days though about 6-7


----------



## DutchRain (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok. Here goes. Have a test from freakin CPS *ugh* tomorrow. Was clean from April 15th until father's day, smoked a couple bowls then. Picked up Ready Clean, passed my test. Hmm, about 2  weeks ago, took a few hits off a blunt, then a couple days later, 4hits off a steam roller. Have used Jello method before, but used two packs in a juicy juice  bottle (46 oz'z). Been taking 2  multivaitamins a day, and some cranberry tablets when I could remember. I'm semi terrified, cuz I don't ant the s**t to hit the fan, but I have no other option. Drinking lots of water tonight, gonna drink the kool-aid tomorrow about anhour before I go, except I will take 2 packets of koolaid and less water.  Here's freakin hopin. BTW, I am 5 ft, about  150, slower metabolism, had a baby April 14th. (breast feeding helps speed up metabloism, and boots the breakdown of fat cells.) Will let y'all know what happens. Pray for me if you are that type.:holysheep:


----------



## DutchRain (Jul 26, 2008)

Got to the lab too late. Gonna try again on Monday.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 3, 2008)

I take a state parole test. It is the mother of all I have ever taken. It tests for THC/cannibiniods, methanphetamine, opiates (can tell the diff betw percocet and heroine and others), cocaine, pcp, benzos(xanax, valuim, etc), tranqs, mdma (close to meth), and other stuff I never heard of. Plus it tests for creatine and protien contents. I use a product called Herbal Clean Q tabs. They make others (Q carbo, the drink, and Q caps), and they work, but the Q tabs are the only ones that don't come up as a dilute (a violation). At one time they included instructions, but after what I think was some pressure, the box only contains the pills now. Here's how I use it. 

Weight 180+, male

The first thing is you need to stop all toxin intake AT LEAST 60 hrs before the test. This is the most critical aspect of the process. Next, don't eat anything for six hours prior. You might eat a peice of fruit four hours before, if you can't wait that long, but keep it SMALL, a few bites. You need to start taking the pills an hour and a half before the test. Lets say you need to be there at 330. You would start at 200 with four (4) pills and sixteen ounces of water. Twenty minutes later (220) take three (3) more pills and sixteen more ounces of water. twenty minutes later (240) take the last three pills and sixteen more ounces of water. Twenty minutes after that you are clean (300), but I always wait an extra twenty or thirty minutes. I don't usually leave to go there till the hour goes by. You have to urinate as much as possible. I would've peed six or seven times through this process, although you don't get much until the last ten minutes or so. I might even try to sneak one in in the parking lot of the parole office. I have been on parole, taking this test since jan 02. I have failed many, but since adopting this product and technique (NO DEVIATIONS), I have only failed one. I used to landscape, and when I get home my piss is brown, so needless to say, I wasn't hydrated enough before the product. You should drink plenty of water throughout the day, because once you take this product, you can't drink anything else until you take your test. It even warns about drinking too much of anything besides water too close to product time.

Any other questions, just ask. I have seen herbal clean products online for as little as $11 a use. Check it out.


----------



## tuscani2005 (Aug 17, 2008)

ok **** the urine test. What about a saliva test?? i read up online and to some friends, all whom which to agree that thc is absent after 72 hours in the saliva. Any with first hand experience lemme know b/c this is much needed for  career


----------



## tuscani2005 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok listen. i'm joining the marines. my sergeant knows i smoked weed and he gave me niacin and some detox tea, you think that jello thing will work on a military drug test?


----------



## Happy2Bme (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a urine test in 5 days, last smoked yesterday (Saturday). I have read many ways of "cleaning" your system for a clean piss test. about 3 yrs ago I applied for a county job and the day before the drug (piss) test, I drank a gallon of water and a gal of pickle juice (every hour, one glass of water, then one glass of pickle juice) plus 2 golden seal pills twice a day. I passed the test the next day. I really did not want to go threw that PICKLE JUICE experience again (BURNT LIKE HELL coming out) So, I got some sure jell today and 6 gal of water plus a bottle of niacin and golden seal and some green tea (tea bags) and cranberry juice! as u can tell, I am stressing :hairpull:! what the hell should I try? I need to know how much of each and when to take it. Test is on Friday, today is Sunday. Thanks all! This test is for employment, I stopped smoking on 4.21.08 (had to toke on 4.20, lol) and was clean until last week, I already did the drug test and interviews a month ago and since I start Sept 15th I figured I'd "congratulate"  myself and smoked a j, every day for 5 days, stopped yesterday when I found out via email that the company is doing a second drug test due to current employees failing their drug tests ( go figure, that's why they are hiring now, LOL). Any info is appreciated. BTW, I am 5ft 2 200lbs NOT into exercising, and have been taking green tea diet pills for a week now. Does green tea work? Please help me out. peace out............ :hubba: Roberta/ Happy2Bme (not today, lol) 

:48:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> ok listen. i'm joining the marines. my sergeant knows i smoked weed and he gave me niacin and some detox tea, you think that jello thing will work on a military drug test?



 Trust me, we Marines know how to beat a whizz quiz...lol

 Try and dry out a while before ya go. You'll have to dry out anyway and Boot Camp is bad enough goin cold turkey off the bud.

 Give yourself some time to adjust to being sober before getting screamed at by one (or several) of the most intimidating creatures on the Earth (a Marine Drill Instructor) 

 Semper Fi, Mac!


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha
yea i been cold turkey for a week now its crazy
want to smoke so bad


----------



## betterman029 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bull ****, I was smoking about 9am, got the call to take the drug test, bought a package of jello, drank it all, ate, took a piss, then took a piss for the drug test. FAILED  Positive for Marijuana, didnt work for me, maybe magic works differently for other people


----------



## Roby420 (Aug 26, 2008)

one of the best thing out there is called " QUICK FIX "
it's fake urine it never fails, i used it at least 15 times!
DONT FORGET 1 THING, IF YOU FAIL A DRUG TEST IT STAYS WITH 
YOU A LONG TIME.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 27, 2008)

the best way to pass a drug test is not to do drugs, if you do just take niacin, start off with 3 every 4 hours, and then after you get used to it move up to 6 every 4 hours, and drink lots and lots of water, you will be clean in 2 daysbut you cant smoke


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 27, 2008)

i know people who take like 10 every few hours its fine just drink water


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

:**:





			
				joe19406 said:
			
		

> i know people who take like 10 every few hours its fine just drink water



I falied this method and I know what to pass the urine test thanks


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> the best way to pass a drug test is not to do drugs, if you do just take niacin, start off with 3 every 4 hours, and then after you get used to it move up to 6 every 4 hours, and drink lots and lots of water, you will be clean in 2 daysbut you cant smoke


please stop put craps in this forum, you know it its not that true!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Roby420 said:
			
		

> one of the best thing out there is called " QUICK FIX "
> it's fake urine it never fails, i used it at least 15 times!
> DONT FORGET 1 THING, IF YOU FAIL A DRUG TEST IT STAYS WITH
> YOU A LONG TIME.



oh please:holysheep:this is not a:goodposting: when someone is not telling the truth about how to pass the urine test, well how about the temperature of these samples? how u keep it too hot?   messy huh?


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

betterman029 said:
			
		

> Bull ****, I was smoking about 9am, got the call to take the drug test, bought a package of jello, drank it all, ate, took a piss, then took a piss for the drug test. FAILED  Positive for Marijuana, didnt work for me, maybe magic works differently for other people



you should read again, it is certo pelican jelly gel, 2 packs of it in a box brand name certo...  not a jello!! alright?  both packs mixed with full of water in a gallon bottle, drink all as much you can best 3 hours before appt or within, is good time.. last all day  that  is 2 cent works!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> ok listen. i'm joining the marines. my sergeant knows i smoked weed and he gave me niacin and some detox tea, you think that jello thing will work on a military drug test?





yes it will work , but not jello,  you reefered to pelican jelly (certo branded)


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy2Bme said:
			
		

> I have a urine test in 5 days, last smoked yesterday (Saturday). I have read many ways of "cleaning" your system for a clean piss test. about 3 yrs ago I applied for a county job and the day before the drug (piss) test, I drank a gallon of water and a gal of pickle juice (every hour, one glass of water, then one glass of pickle juice) plus 2 golden seal pills twice a day. I passed the test the next day. I really did not want to go threw that PICKLE JUICE experience again (BURNT LIKE HELL coming out) So, I got some sure jell today and 6 gal of water plus a bottle of niacin and golden seal and some green tea (tea bags) and cranberry juice! as u can tell, I am stressing :hairpull:! what the hell should I try? I need to know how much of each and when to take it. Test is on Friday, today is Sunday. Thanks all! This test is for employment, I stopped smoking on 4.21.08 (had to toke on 4.20, lol) and was clean until last week, I already did the drug test and interviews a month ago and since I start Sept 15th I figured I'd "congratulate"  myself and smoked a j, every day for 5 days, stopped yesterday when I found out via email that the company is doing a second drug test due to current employees failing their drug tests ( go figure, that's why they are hiring now, LOL). Any info is appreciated. BTW, I am 5ft 2 200lbs NOT into exercising, and have been taking green tea diet pills for a week now. Does green tea work? Please help me out. peace out............ :hubba: Roberta/ Happy2Bme (not today, lol)
> 
> :48:



keep in the mind,  vinger/pickle dills with water is to remove toxic in the body system, but pelican jelly gels, 2 packs with one gal water, will keep all toxic in the body system all day, urine sample will be undeteable even to all heavy many years pothead hippie can pass these method, plus do not eat grease foods,  during the drug test week,  salad works good.. take these vinger ethier pickles as your occanison food only, IMO just to help ya point it out to pass easily


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

smoked 3 blunts before I went to my Parole Office, passed with my methods, jelly pelican gels, it works, seem my method is alot easier?



			
				mistisrising said:
			
		

> I take a state parole test. It is the mother of all I have ever taken. It tests for THC/cannibiniods, methanphetamine, opiates (can tell the diff betw percocet and heroine and others), cocaine, pcp, benzos(xanax, valuim, etc), tranqs, mdma (close to meth), and other stuff I never heard of. Plus it tests for creatine and protien contents. I use a product called Herbal Clean Q tabs. They make others (Q carbo, the drink, and Q caps), and they work, but the Q tabs are the only ones that don't come up as a dilute (a violation). At one time they included instructions, but after what I think was some pressure, the box only contains the pills now. Here's how I use it.
> 
> Weight 180+, male
> 
> ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

tuscani2005 said:
			
		

> ok **** the urine test. What about a saliva test?? i read up online and to some friends, all whom which to agree that thc is absent after 72 hours in the saliva. Any with first hand experience lemme know b/c this is much needed for  career



everclear 180 percent proof plus OJ, triple screwdriver, enjoy, and go back to work,  just a glass!


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 28, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> please stop put craps in this forum, you know it its not that true!


umm you obviously have no clue what your talking about. you need to suck a fat one


----------



## Happy2Bme (Aug 30, 2008)

Test was postponed (on their part = paperwork issue) til next friday. The company has a previous (June 08) clean urine sample from me, if I use the Sure Jell method, does anyone know if anything would be "abnormal" in comparision to original lab results? I really need a method that will give me a clean test (screw u and ur "stop doing drugs", most people drink alcohol if they aren't tokin! I prefer to smoke my addiction instead of drink it). I really need this job so any advice is appreciated. BTW some other "sample" is out of the question.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 30, 2008)

well go screw your self. 
i hope yo get caught fag cuz you prolly will


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> smoked 3 blunts before I went to my Parole Office, passed with my methods, jelly pelican gels, it works, seem my method is alot easier?



Wow dude, no one can be right but you? Remember one thing, everyones body is different, so different things work for different people. Your way may be easier, but I don't want to go to jail, so I'll continue with my method. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> please stop put craps in this forum, you know it its not that true!



This is exactly what I mean. This method did not work for me, but I have seen many people that it did work for. Maybe fifteen or so.

You and joe need to calm down. IME there is no cure all for drug tests. It's trial an error that gives us all the right method depending on our own physiology.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 7, 2008)

So which is it? Does the JELLO brand work for a simple kind of insta test?

Thank yew~


----------



## Foolishgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been a heavy pot smoker for about 20 years off and on. I am 5 ft 7 in and weigh 240 lbs. I ran out of pot about two weeks ago and smoked the ash or "crumbs" from where I emptied my bowl out into a tin can for the last two weeks. I did not even get high but I know it was real weed and not just ash because I could see little pieces of pot even though they were tiny. Smoke did come out of my mouth when i did it too. I quit that a week ago Sunday and have not smoked since.
I had to take the 35186N SAP 5-50 W/NIT test at Quest in Austin Texas Friday for job I got if I pass the test. 
I heard of Sure Jell Certo and went to get it at the store. I used one packet in a medium 1 qt gatorade and drank it all. No bad tatse at all. I then drank two reg water bottles and went to the bathrron twice. I then drove all the way to the testing site and got nervous that too long (2 hours and 15 minutes since I took the first Gatorade) had gone by so I went and got two packs of Sure Jell and added two packs to another gatorade and also drank one more bottled water (reg size) down fast. I had to pee so bad I could not wait to get to the testing site so i pulled over and went in a gas station. 

When I got to the test site I really had to pee again. I went in and peed for the guy. The temp was fine of course but the pee was so clear I could almost drink it. There was only a slight slight slight (and I mean slight) yellow to it. The guy marked on the paper that it met the temp requirement. He said the results should be in today but I am so nervous!

The truth is that I really did quit smoking last Sunday. Not for the job but for myself, my lungs, my son and God. I cannot believe I was not strong enough to quit prior to getting laid off from my job and that choice might keep me from getting this job. I will not be smoking any more EVER and wich anyone who does luck.

Can anyone please tell me if they think I will pass this test? I am so nervous it is all I can think about. After I took that test I decided to go the the grocery store and do a home test to see what it says and the Marijuana at home drug test one I got ($20.00 ) showed the control line clearly right away but the other t line never showed at all. It said Preliminary only and at the bottom of the preliminary section it had (+) but it says to mail it in the them so they can test it further.

Does anyone know if the fact that it was so watery would make me fail at all on a test 35186N SAP 5-50 W/NIT? If so, do they at least inform the employer that it was a fail because it was water or do they just mark it fail and that is it because they assume if it is so diluted then you must be trying to trick it?

Please let me know anything you can about this. I tried to be very specific in this note so I could get the best answers possible.

Thanks,


----------



## Foolishgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I DID NOT PASS.  The test failed.  It took a long time to get it back but it ultimately failed.  

The worst part is that the lab called me first to say that it would not test at all either negative or positive.  I was excited at the possibility that I might be able to re take the test at least and another 6 days have gone by so i could re take it even cleaner than before.

Then about five minutes later another rep called from the lab to say they had made a mistake and it tested positive for Marijuana.

I am sick...gotta go now but just wanted to at least follow up and let everyone know the Sure Jell did NOT work.  (I hate when people don't even bother to put the final result in for us.)

Foolishgirl


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

clam down...you can go ahead walk over me or kick my *** but think does that solve the issues?   u got to do it 2/3 hr before appt...  not drink crazy before 12 hours and all that, no your body will tell, its time to poo and these poo aint good.. maybe u didnt feel well from it by drink too much of that... dawg! man I did 2 gallaon myself, that is so yecch.... ya only need do one gallon to drink all 2 hrs before ur appt..  that is so simple,


----------



## Happy2Bme (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, took the UA test at the lab on monday and today I get a call from the Job saying "can u retake the test" cause too much water in urine for them to test. Monday I drank 16oz water with one pack of surejell mixed, pissed once at home, then drank another bottle of just h2o an hr later, took vitamin b complex, then 2 hrs after surejell went to test site but drank 2 bottles of h2o on the way there cause I got lost tryin to find the place and pissed twice on my way there. I have one box of surejell left, gotta retest tomorrow, any ideas? Suppose to start this "great" job on monday! Thanks......


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I have a drug test today im pretty sure of. Im drinking a gallon of strawberry bananna jello 2 hours exactly till the test. im going to drink 2 glasses of water afterwards. Oh and im bout to light up a bowl. I weigh about 135 and im about 5'7''. Wish me luck! Ill get back to the page and repost the results in a few hours!


----------



## samiam7 (Sep 11, 2008)

any trick to get over on the mans unfair invaision is a good one thanks ...........ol sammy says  only to submit to a drug test is when the gov.man is willin to take it orly..........heres to the man gettin outta my bladder!!!


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was not drug tested this week. Maybe next thurs...
cya then


----------



## Happy2Bme (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey, just updated ya'll. Thurs 9/11/08 I mixed one pack of SURE JELL with bottle of h2o, took a regular multivitamin after I refilled that bottle with h2o and drank half while eating cheeseburger (greasy food turns pee yellow). pissed ONCE at home, left for test. Finished the refilled bottle of h2o on the way to the test site. Had to piss half way there though! Got to site exactally 2 hrs after downing that sure jell! But car window wouldn't go up, fought with it for about 10 mins, went into site sweating! Thank goodness for air conditioning! Cooled down while I waited to be tested. About 8 others were waiting also. Wait time was 20 mins. So 2 hrs and 20 after this method I pissed! Now today I get a call from the HR rep at new job, "do u have the ID number from the paperwork" she says to me that she only gets numbers, no names  within the 24 hrs of testing then gets all info on hardcopy in 72 hrs. Wanted this number cause the Labcorp SPILT SOMEONE'S SAMPLE! She wanted to make sure it was not mine cause I am suppose to start this damn job on this monday! Was not mine! But I have not heard anything about my results yet! Gonna really piss (lol)  me off if I get ready for work and walk into the new job for training and they say "man u failed your piss test GO THE HELL HOME!". Do u think I passed? havent smoked since last saturday. Any and All reply/responses appreciated! FYI my research has shown me that REGULAR JELLO DOES NOT PASS U! SURE JELL METHOD WORKS IF DONE CORRECTLY. I am just worried cause I pissed twice after drinking it and plus sweated 20 mins before testing.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 12, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Well, I have a drug test today im pretty sure of. Im drinking a gallon of strawberry bananna jello 2 hours exactly till the test. im going to drink 2 glasses of water afterwards. Oh and im bout to light up a bowl. I weigh about 135 and im about 5'7''. Wish me luck! Ill get back to the page and repost the results in a few hours!


 
was never tested


----------



## Happy2Bme (Sep 16, 2008)

My test results update. It took 3 days to come back and then I was asked to call into some 800 number and talk with a "medical specialist". Medical specialist asked me "so when was the last time that you smoked marijuana?" I FAILED! When I used the sure jell method the first time, the test result came back "deluted" when asked to retest, it came back positive for marijuana. If u use the sure jell method, following the directions! Also, drink water. I was also told that 2 deluted UA test = u passed / negative. Hope this helps anyone trying to pass a UA from a lab that ships to another lab for testing. Labcorp is the lab that took my piss, choicepoint was the lab that actually tested it. Good luck........


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 3, 2008)

Another one is you ca water up.. My mate (so called) in prison said thats what they do.. What about if they take a bllod test or saliva??? ~can't spell~


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 3, 2008)

blood test i was meant to say what if they take that instead.. watering up means just drink over 2 liters of water 2 hours before and yes take one piss before the test.. It might show up contaminated so beware!!!


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Oct 4, 2008)

so does sure gell method pass lab split sample   eat greasey food yes or no to pass?  THIS THREAD IS CONFUSING


----------



## Foolishgirl (Oct 4, 2008)

To Eliminate any confusion:
I started this thread to find out if Sure Jell Certo works to clean you out for a drug test.  IT DOES NOT!  I read EVERY single article on the internet about it and had many friends say it would work.  Even the Chicano at the HEB when I was looking for it said he heard it worked!  IT DOES NOT WORK!  I follwed the directions perfectly and took the urine test.  I failed.  It did NOT work!  Good luck!


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Oct 4, 2008)

FOOLISHGIRL THANK YOU aloha


----------



## dfkeddy (Oct 8, 2008)

can't wait to try it on.


----------



## freeman (Oct 10, 2008)

I just mixed a whole pack of sure jell into a big glass of water.
I then drunk another big glass of water
i then drunk another BOTTLE of water
and then i peed (didnt have to pee before i drank the liquids)
then i cooked a whole sausage
and now im waiting
it is now 12:08 i smoked at about 4:00 this evening.
)ive been smoking every other day
a few days i smoked back to back.
i am waiting for 1:00 to come and ill telu how i do on the test
wish me luck!


----------



## elmira (Oct 11, 2008)

For many of my friends, Sure Jell Certo has not worked. But i have not given this a try! Even after using this, the test results have been positive many a time. so please be aware of the consequences and then decide on using this.


----------



## highme (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a test tomorrow n i'm freakin out.  i been searching online for all kinds of stuff, but it's too late to get anything to clean delivered by morning.  I'm far away from anywhere to drive and make a purchase.  I've thought of this before, my ex used to do it.  I still have my doubts but am left with no option...i smoked this morning so i'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2008)

So everyone knows surejel works for some and some it does not it has worked for myself and about 5 friends of mine but i made sure they took it 1 hour before testing. for people who are worried about whether surejel works or not on them and cant take the risk because of random test on job sites or probation try effordent its very nasty but it does work for most of my buddies that work for the railroad. all ya have to do is eat a tablet or drop a tablet in water and drink it but i must warn ya its very very nasty but ya can carry it around with ya wherever you go.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know if i passed because of trying the CERTO method or just drinking alot of water and popping goldenseal pills. Either way, i still passed and i thank this thread!! I moked Sunday night around 10PM and had to take the D/T Tuesday morning. 36 hrs clean results is not too shabby!


----------



## elmira (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey highme!Do you have updates.am curious to know since i have a drug test tomorrow and i smoked today. Your case is very similar to that of mine. If you could share what has happened i would be relaxed and free of tension,. Let me know if possible.


----------



## OJL (Nov 2, 2008)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> alright I learned  this from an old hillbilly friend of mine that has to take drug
> 
> test for his work and I'v personally tried this my self so no worries
> 
> ...


Hi, can you plz tell me the 2 hrs you state does that mean after taking the sur-gel wait 2 hrs then go take the test ? Whats the window here after taking it...just drink the one 20 oz of cold tap or ice cold water ? Should i drink as much water as i can before i go ? Test is tomorrow am...plz help..i'll be living on the streets if i lose this job..thanx OJL ps. you dnt say what size box of jello or sur-gel to get ???


----------



## kingsblend (Nov 3, 2008)

has anyone tried it?


----------



## playitc00l (Nov 3, 2008)

got a test on the 10th stoppping smoking today (the 4th) all im gunna do is pee in the morning drink a pack of CERTO in a 16  oz. water bottle pop a vit. B-12 then drink about a galon of water. Ive done the water trick before  just using the water and it has worked... but it hasnt worked too. ive never tryed using CERTO on top of it so gunna try that. i have a friend that said between the CERTO the B-12 and the gallon of water your good and hes passed at least 3 tests that way (said hes never failed, and hes a good friend and i caqnt think of a time he ever has failed) so... if it works i'll let you know on the 10th
BTW my test is just one of them stick in the piss tests not a lab test!!!!!!!


----------



## bearlover (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok...I have sat here and read this all afternoon.  I got to add my from experiences here.  I love my smoke.  I miss it.  I hate being with out it.  The one tried and true way to pass any drug test is QUIT smoking for 30 days!  That is easier said then done... I know from experience.  The sure jell / certo method only works for basic 'dip stick' tests fellow pot heads!  You can NOT take a test at a lab and expect to pass it with using sure jell / certo method.  Even the 'green clean' I have used has failed me recently with the labs.  So stop this needless bantering about drug tests and passing with the sure jell.  It only works for over the counter tests temp agencies use or what mom and dad would pop on you if you were living under their roof still.  Other wise ABSTAIN to pass.  

Ok... I feel better.  Sorry had to share.  I just know the pins and needles some of you are on.  I hate the feeling.  I smoked 12 days ago - got to pee in cup tomorrow like a lab rat.  I am doing the sure jell.  This is for a job at a temp service - so I know it is not going to a lab.  I took a test from the drug store, and the 'faint' second line showed.  I pray I get the same result tomorrow.  I need this damn job... 

That is my 2 cents worth.. thanks for listening...and man I can't wait to wrap a hog leg and puff puff pass! 

Take care...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*Play it cool, you should be fine. Use sur-gel and if you haven't smoked in that long should be good.*


----------



## elmira (Nov 8, 2008)

Cincy..good and nice to hear about the jelly. But am more interested in knowing as to how does it help you in passing the test? do you have any idea? And what made you to try this for a drug test?


----------



## Klicks (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to know it works.  I always wondered if it did.  Wish my son had tried it.  The recipe goes into momma's cookbook now!


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

thank you very much this has been very informative, i hope it works when i come to do it. but my personal opinion is stay safe and always use a friend's piss i mean all u need is about an eye dropper amount which u can hide nywhere anytime, if ur being watch hold the dropper under ur penis as to make seem u are pissing. IF THERE IS A WILL THERE MUST BE A WAY. so keep smokin and never regret but rather look to whts yet to be accomplished


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

but one question that has always made me itch. how long does piss last? i mean does piss go bad ? or u can store it someway to keep it as it was given thats the 1 question i really struggled with. DOES PISS LOSE its freshness if so after how long?


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

one last thing im new here ppl, so plz i need help with my own first baby if that would be possible i will be very grateful and u never know wht a newbie might pass on


----------



## ek the best (Nov 29, 2008)

mmmm, i like you, i'll have to try this.  thanx, will pass the grand news.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to use Niacin when I was in the military...It makes you burn red, but when drink a gallon of water, and piss like 3 times before you test you should be fine..worked for me!


----------



## master (Nov 30, 2008)

it's interesting to know about experience of passing drug test... thank you for your sharing..


----------



## DutchRain (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone. I passed my urine screen using koolaid, and  I passed a saliva sample using listerine for 35 secs or so, and then eating a few bites of yogurt, and I smoked like max 3 hours before.  So, good luck to all of you out there! And thanks to you Michigan voters who passed the medical marijuana Prop!


----------



## DutchRain (Nov 30, 2008)

Urine lasts for a long time. We have collected and stored clean batches for over 1 month, so I know it lasts if stored properly. Immediately freeze the batch when you get it if you won't need it for a while. Then, heat it up to above room temp. If you MUST microwave it, than don't do it long, or more than a couple of times, as it causes the make up of the urine to break down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2008)

bearlover said:
			
		

> Ok...I have sat here and read this all afternoon.  I got to add my from experiences here.  I love my smoke.  I miss it.  I hate being with out it.  The one tried and true way to pass any drug test is QUIT smoking for 30 days!  That is easier said then done... I know from experience.  The sure jell / certo method only works for basic 'dip stick' tests fellow pot heads!  You can NOT take a test at a lab and expect to pass it with using sure jell / certo method.  Even the 'green clean' I have used has failed me recently with the labs.  So stop this needless bantering about drug tests and passing with the sure jell.  It only works for over the counter tests temp agencies use or what mom and dad would pop on you if you were living under their roof still.  Other wise ABSTAIN to pass.
> 
> Ok... I feel better.  Sorry had to share.  I just know the pins and needles some of you are on.  I hate the feeling.  I smoked 12 days ago - got to pee in cup tomorrow like a lab rat.  I am doing the sure jell.  This is for a job at a temp service - so I know it is not going to a lab.  I took a test from the drug store, and the 'faint' second line showed.  I pray I get the same result tomorrow.  I need this damn job...
> 
> ...




You are correct Sir. I know a State Lab Tech. They use gas,,,you can eat jello and drink what ever you want to the dogs come home and if you have been smoking,,,You will fail or have a False Positive,,which when your on Probation will put you back in Prison. DO NOT FALL FOR THIS CRAP. If they are using the other methods you can pass by drinking tons of plane ole water before the test.


----------



## PassItRound (Dec 2, 2008)

ok ive tried it and it didnt work for me..i had 2 pass one 4 my p.o. i really thought i was going 2 pass...i went in and failed and got locked up...some say it works and for some it doesnt...i guess ive smoked way 2 much 2 pass...i idk...but i didnt work for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2008)

PassItRound said:
			
		

> ok ive tried it and it didnt work for me..i had 2 pass one 4 my p.o. i really thought i was going 2 pass...i went in and failed and got locked up...some say it works and for some it doesnt...i guess ive smoked way 2 much 2 pass...i idk...but i didnt work for me



If you smoke,,you will fail your Probation Officers test every time because they use Gas. If ya don't believe me,,smoke your *** off and go try it. You will be back in lockup.:ignore:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> If you smoke,,you will fail your Probation Officers test every time because they use Gas. If ya don't believe me,,smoke your *** off and go try it. You will be back in lockup.:ignore:



Is there a way to find out which employers use gas?  Like, state government for instance?


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> If you smoke,,you will fail your Probation Officers test every time because they use Gas. If ya don't believe me,,smoke your *** off and go try it. You will be back in lockup.:ignore:



I have to say that this isn't true, it really all depends on your physiological make-up. Some things work for some people not for others. I have been on state parole for seven years and have only failed a few times due to dehydration. I use a product called Herbal Clean Quick Tabs (the quick caps come back diluted, but these don't). But, this hasn't worked for everyone that I recommend it to, just like golden seal and others do not work for me.

It would seem that I got lucky in finding something that will help me pass. I haven't stopped smoking for more that three days in over five years, but I don't recommend that anyone under the long arm of the law try all the stuff that I did. I have tried so many other methods when I couldn't get what I usually use, and all of them failed. Luckily I have a PO from heaven, who I'm relatively sure is a head himself.

And, just to clear this up, I'm talking about a lab test where you have to put the sticker over the lid and initial it. They check for cocaine, thc/cannibinol, benzos (xanax, valium, etc.), opiates (they can tell you what opiate you took), methamphetamine, mdma/ecstacy, barbituates, and phencycladine(angel dust/ sherm/pcp). They also test for some other substances that I'm not familiar with. I assume they're for covering up hot urines, because they always ask if I've been using any drugs OR dietary supplements. They also tell us that there are no substances anymore that will give you a false positive, I would have to assume that this is because of the gas test that you are talking about.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I have to say that this isn't true, it really all depends on your physiological make-up. Some things work for some people not for others. I have been on state parole for seven years and have only failed a few times due to dehydration. I use a product called Herbal Clean Quick Tabs (the quick caps come back diluted, but these don't). But, this hasn't worked for everyone that I recommend it to, just like golden seal and others do not work for me.
> 
> It would seem that I got lucky in finding something that will help me pass. I haven't stopped smoking for more that three days in over five years, but I don't recommend that anyone under the long arm of the law try all the stuff that I did. I have tried so many other methods when I couldn't get what I usually use, and all of them failed. Luckily I have a PO from heaven, who I'm relatively sure is a head himself.
> 
> And, just to clear this up, I'm talking about a lab test where you have to put the sticker over the lid and initial it. They check for cocaine, thc/cannibinol, benzos (xanax, valium, etc.), opiates (they can tell you what opiate you took), methamphetamine, mdma/ecstacy, barbituates, and phencycladine(angel dust/ sherm/pcp). They also test for some other substances that I'm not familiar with. I assume they're for covering up hot urines, because they always ask if I've been using any drugs OR dietary supplements. They also tell us that there are no substances anymore that will give you a false positive, I would have to assume that this is because of the gas test that you are talking about.




Dude Im not gonna argue with ya about this crap. Ask a lab Tech about it. You cannot remove an oil base product(THC) with water base products. Did ya ever try to clean resin out of your pipe with water? Doesn't work does it? All you are doing is duluting your urine,,,A gas test will let your Parole Officer know you have duluted your urine. I don't know about your State,,but in mine,,a False Posstive(Duluted Urine) will get your butt put back in Prison.
Like I said,,I really dont care to argue this point anymore. Its your *** if your Parole officer catches you. And by the way,,I have been to prison twice. Know all about the Test that the state uses. If you get by,,good for you,,but ya just been lucky. ASK A LAB TECH how lucky you have been. And by the way,,they dont always tell you when you fail. Sometimes thay wait untill you have failed 3 times,,and the they just revoke your Parole. You sir are messing with fire little brother. But it's your time.....I Done mine!!!


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 14, 2008)

I havent read all of this thread yet but it seems to me hardly anyone in here realizes that you cant just substitute ingredients. you cant use jello because jello and sure gel are two different things. similar but different. just like diesel fuel is different from unleaded but in similar form.im still unsure if i want to use it or just use synthetic piss ad use the urinator. i would suggest that method. But i do know people who claim to have passed a drug test using both the sure gel and niacin procedure


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys,I am in a job that pops randoms.I also am afforded 6weeks of vacation per year.They use the standard immunoessay test to find the "hot" urines.The Gas Chromatography test is used to confirm.It cost to much to do it to everyone.The immunoessays are for 50 ng on thc.I'm not sure what the cutoffs are on the other substances because they do not concern me.I do indulge in buds throughout the 6week period,this is "my time" and noone should delegate how I spend it but myself.After I am done indulging I give myself two weeks to clean out,which I drink alot of clear fluids,lots of psyllium husk ,ruffage (salads,dried fruits,nuts etc..) and maintain my workout schedule as normal.I am in very good shape which helps me out with metabolizing.Also,alot of people don't know and fail to realize that up 55% of THC metabolites remain in your digestive system after you conclude.This is a very effective "avenue" to speed along the cleansing process,hence the psyllium husk and ruffage.Prior to my smoke out I purchase about 15 thc single test strips with a 50ng cutoff from ebay.I test myself before to know what normal is,after I stop smoking I test every couple of days.If i'm not clean,I make arrangements to delay my return  But you have to be realistic,if your only smoking a couple of weeks a year,this program is possible.If you are a chronic smoker,you will still have metabolites in your body.This in effect will push you past the threshold even with a one night stand.Its a damn shame and sad but true,they need to raise these cutoffs to determine sobriety,not what happens in your personal time...Stay safe everyone..


----------



## fbblackdragon (Jan 9, 2009)

I just wanted to let people know that this worked for me. I smoked the day before and passed using this method.


----------



## heather65 (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW...I just got reading thru these posts..and I dont know what to believe. Alls I do know is that this is my 4th day w/o weed and I cant sleep,eat,and feel like ****. I was(am)a pretty heavy smoker..1/4 in 2-3 days,but i really need to get a job and am scared to put resume's in for fear I'll get a call and then comes the test and then I'm screwed. I am applying in the medical field and they ALL test. The last time(back in 2007)I cleaned out it took 7 weeks and i really cant afford to wait that long. I know what sur-gel is...but does it REALLY work? I am 5'3 tall and not skinny..lol....but I sure would like a j right now...I dont know if it will work cuz of how much I was smokin'...what ya think people?????????


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 28, 2009)

i failed when i tried this with a home test.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

OK... I will NOT read all 24 pages of debate on weather or not this particular method works, because.. well, I already have one. Real simple. Real easy to get. REAL CHEAP!

You women out there... why are you not piping up on this? (My apologies if it has been stated in the pages I skipped) You men out there, ask your woman what it is.

AZO. 
standard.

It is a urinary tract infection cleaner. EVERYTHING in the urinary tract bonds to the "medicine" and flushes out in the urine. I pop 4 with supper the night before, 2 as I go to bed, and by the time my pee aint red no more... test me all day. I will never fail. In 15 years OTR trucking and ALL the countless tests done by the DOT, or employers, not a single fail. EVERY one I have shared this with... not a single fail after preperation. This does NOT work instantly. It does take up to twelve hours. (On heavy smoke tests, I popped more AZO, even while smoking heavily the same night I was popping the AZO)

Will it work for you? Hell if I know. But it has worked for EVERY ONE I have shared it with so far. I aint gonna promise nothing to no-one... but it is at least something else to try.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 3, 2009)

Ive heard the same thing from some older cats.  not yet had to try but they vouch for it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread is putty old ,,those guys havent posted in awhile,,,I Wounder Why.. OH yeah,,could be the test they didnt pass, hard to get a computer in a cell to let us know how it didnt work.


----------



## WhiteWidow55 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats bad *** i have a drug test March 1st so ill try it and see but thanks man.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 11, 2009)

WhiteWidow55 said:
			
		

> Thats bad *** i have a drug test March 1st so ill try it and see but thanks man.



if this is my neighbor, like i think it is, ive told you this, but i said certo. certo sure gel same diff.


----------



## Krayzie5 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if the strip 1 oz method work....Been clean for a week..Been downing green tea, water, and has been on a lite diet plan...Tried it, just to see if it worked and I had a faint line, but I did not eat anything. What I am trying to figure out does it still work after you have eaten something, because during the traing they plan to take us out to eat....I think its a setup or them being nice. I know its a five hour window. Any advice really need this job...been laidoff toooooo long...Help please... Also sur-gel did not work for me...


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 16, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> This thread is putty old ,,those guys havent posted in awhile,,,I Wounder Why.. OH yeah,,could be the test they didnt pass, hard to get a computer in a cell to let us know how it didnt work.


 
i passed and i smoked 2 days before the test


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2009)

Boogieman said:
			
		

> i passed and i smoked 2 days before the test


It wasnt the Gas test,,so we are not talking about the samething. And Im real proud of ya. If ya failed would you have lost your job? If so,,not my problem if you get fired.
Good luck.


----------



## chezzie89 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey am new to this site!
and can i just say thank god some thing like this exists.
iv smoked for 4 years.
i work for holiday parks in the uk, have just heard of this sur gel thing, from this site, my drug tests are random, really just enquiring bout this av stopped for 3 weeks now, n am at the point wer am like what the ****, i need to smoke what to do?????


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok just so everyone knows... not 100% guarenteed.. got a friend who failed to straight doing this and he didnt even smoke the day before, it was more like a week or week and a half.. but hey thats him...


----------



## WyattEarp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a test in less than 2 hours.  I just drank 32oz of strip NC and have not smoked in 7 days.  I am an everyday smoker and I am nervous as heck cuase i quit my last job before getting hired on to this new position.  I am 6 foot 230.  
I just mixed a glass of jello and someone posted previously.  I am trying everything hoping I get the desired results.. PASS!!

I inform you all next week.


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 21, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 22, 2009)

well by now you have either a miserable life or a new job


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2009)

My boyfriend whole house smells like weed. i am on probation. will i show up dirty becuz of his grow room?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

Not if you havnt smoked any of it 

When did you last smoke?


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2009)

thursday. but just a bowl. next drug test in on the 10. i should be fine. been drinking gallon after gallon of water


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

I strongly suggest you dont smoke again till after the test


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2009)

i know.. i wont i am just worried about the smell


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

The smell will not infuse into your body :aok:


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2009)

thank u so much!!!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2009)

so i have been so worried about the smell in my bf house.(grow room). plus i smoked a bowl on wednesday. Prior to that i havent smoked for 3 mth. I have been drinking gallon after gallon and flushing my sytem. Cant spell. So i went and got one of those at home drug test. I took it before i drank my water and i passed. !!!!!!!!!!! so it only took 4 days to get one bowl out With drinking at least a gallon of water a day.BUT NO WATER TODAY!!! good to know!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

lavender said:
			
		

> so i have been so worried about the smell in my bf house.(grow room). plus i smoked a bowl on wednesday. Prior to that i havent smoked for 3 mth. I have been drinking gallon after gallon and flushing my sytem. Cant spell. So i went and got one of those at home drug test. I took it before i drank my water and i passed. !!!!!!!!!!! so it only took 4 days to get one bowl out With drinking at least a gallon of water a day.BUT NO WATER TODAY!!! good to know!!!!!!!!



I have a 100% sure fire way to pass a urine test. I've used it several times for new jobs probation and parole...I quit smoking!

You are on probation! Is it worth going to jail for smoking pot? Not just you either, I've read about so many people that know they have a test coming up who still smoke. FYI, your probation officer will not be using a cheap over the counter hokey dokey urine test, good luck.


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2009)

well i would love to know!!!! what...


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2009)

oh you quit smoking read it again lol


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 4, 2009)

Pre-Employment drug screening 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a test in less than 2 hours. I just drank 32oz of strip NC and have not smoked in 7 days. I am an everyday smoker and I am nervous as heck cuase i quit my last job before getting hired on to this new position. I am 6 foot 230. 
I just mixed a glass of jello and someone posted previously. I am trying everything hoping I get the desired results.. PASS!!

I inform you all next week.

**well I passed..  but i turned down the job for a better offer that does not require pre-employment screening.
My suggestion is to drink lots of water and use a "kit" I like to use it for my own personal peace of mind.  I have passed 3 tests using "kits" and water.


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2009)

where did u get that strip nc??


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought at GNC for 50 bucks.  Pricey and not the best tasting, but I would do it again to get the job!


----------



## Ipassedthetest (Mar 17, 2009)

PASSED!! Wow. amazing. Im from southern california, we have the dankest buds here. now its all about the kush, the real kush, not the so called 'kush' people down south or the east coast claim that they have.  I have been smoking for every single day for years and years about (5 years). anyways. Heres my timeline...

last session. 

36 hours later. Bought knox gelatin (unflavored powder gelatin) and 2- 32 ounce orange gatorade. 

drank 1 bottle. 

1 hour later took a piss. 

1 hour after min after, emptied a  full box of knox ( 1 oz.) 
i also added 3 crushed vitamins and 3 crushed asprins (just read that vitamins make your piss look normal and asprins help mask thc, Dont know if this did anything, but added to the drink anyway)

30 min later took a piss. then ate some food and drank about 24 ounces of gatorade

30 min later took another piss.

about 1 hour after the last piss, went to the clinic and did the test.

and about 72 hours later, i found out i passed.

very very cool. thanks everyone.

I Know for a fact that 48 hours isnt long enough for thc to clear out of my system because i failed before.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 18, 2009)

bahaha having a background in both culinary and chemistry, aswell as a hobby of pharmacology, i can say two things. the OP's little plan is 100% fabrication. the reason it may have any effect is the step telling you to piss right before you piss for the test. only good advice in it.

and two, the guy above me is a complete douche.

1) gelatin does not congeal unless it is bloomed in hot water first.(hotter than 98.8*)
2) even if it could, or you boiled it first, it needs to sit in a sub 60* environment for several hours for the gelatin protein to stiffen.
3) your stomach will never hold 48oz of fluid long enough for it to set.
4) water is not absorbed thru the stomach lining
5) metabolites are filtered out by the liver and kidneys then excreted directly into the waste.
6) broken down cannabinoid metabolites are formed, transfered, stored in, and removed from lipids processed out of fat globules .
7) excess water in the body is handled by its own system. this system does not interact with the lipid system.
8) gelatin is a protein which is dissolved from ground animal bones using moderate heat, and a big vat of hydrochloric acid. your stomach is a 99* bag of HCL...

word. logic and 10min on google does wonders.


----------



## cubby (Mar 18, 2009)

Ther's one born everyday 


If this nonsence worked scientists would have developed a method to eliminate the variable.


If getting caught dirty is going to be such a great hardship on your life.....quit smoking!!!


----------



## skyxhigh (Mar 19, 2009)

i smoked 2 days ago and have a drug test tomarrow. im going to the store now to pick some of this sur gel up. im hopeing ur all right, but im sure u are.


----------



## skyxhigh (Mar 19, 2009)

i smoked 2 days ago and have a drug test tomarrow. im going to the store now to pick some of this sur gel up. im hopeing ur all right, but im sure u are.


----------



## skyxhigh (Mar 19, 2009)

i just got back from the store. they didnt have sur gel so i just got a few packets of gelatin. think ill be ok?


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, I have told you before what to use, I have also showed you it used, you have seen it work time and again. I even gave you access to our supply, but did not take utilize the resources before you, and now well, we are where we are. And thanks for that. Over $130 a month we been shelling out for a two bedroom instead of 1 br, Thanx a ton.

Oh, we were here first and would like to not see you bring us any more hassle.

Thanx.

Goodbye.


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Terminator Gold, Have passed countless tests with it.... It works..... No **, the key is you have to stop 48 hours prior to test....... It WORKS!


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 30, 2009)

ok well it sems like this **** work i have atest in two or 1 week, im going to buy the gel crap right now plus a in home drug test. im a chronic smoker and im gonna try it and let u guys know how it works.. i didnt read EVERY thread so w.e..


----------



## shoed (Apr 14, 2009)

if i did this the night before my test would my system be clear uhh like 20 hours later or would it be worn off or something


----------



## Krayzie5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Does the Strip NC 7day cleanser work, any advice, tried suregel and that did not work......


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

did you fallow the dirrections they gave you?? just ut worked fine for mee, i also stope dsmizzin dat wayne for a day.


----------



## jobloefromidaho (May 9, 2009)

i know alot of on the road construction workers that do this but they say it constipates you and i believe what it does is seals your bladder so that nothing seeps in  ive flushed with plain ol water for YEARS on parole and its always worked as long as  i got a couple hours notice


----------



## crozar (May 9, 2009)

the directions for the gel mix works , 
that JAM shake juice rocks but its disgusting to drink , however you can sculp tht in case of emergency risks situations which you dont like to be in , after having tht shake , piss 2 times after you piss for the test.
the shake glass must be 2Liters.
1 jar of jam , 2 glass of milk 2 glass of water and 5 cubes of ice SHAKE THAT , im not sure if my memory is correct but the directions is written in the beggining of this thread.
remember to piss 2 times or once before you piss for the test , 
and remember after the test to drink alot of water before you get sick LOL
and i mean alot of water and milk , i'd take flushing herbs to flush my system from that jam and drink promgrape juice and run lot so i have my blood moving and hot to get all the jam off.


----------



## Rich1 (May 9, 2009)

Can I use Knox Original Gelatine unflavored the same as sur gel?


----------



## angelbabe (May 20, 2009)

what's up every1. wish i would have had the OP's info sooner, it would have helped, but I do have a ? 4 u guys. (sorry if there is a thread about this already) I just took a drug test, and I stopped smoking weed like 10 days ago. Since then, I've drank alot of water and cranberry juice, and was peeing alot during that week. I downed like 4 bottles of cranberry juice, and alot of water the night b4 the test. I didn't want to drink to much the same day cuz I didn't want my pee 2 b 2 light, but what do ya'll think my chances are of passing the test?

I'm 5'1, 110lbs, and smoked on an everyday basis. Once again, sorry 4 the newbie ?, i don't mean to annoy or piss any1 off.


----------



## CThuglife (May 29, 2009)

tiiiight


----------



## Kyl3420 (May 29, 2009)

....how do you make oil out of pipe resin


----------



## BGrimey420 (Jun 1, 2009)

Is made by Spectrum Labs an d is the whip and cannot fail you. it is 100% foolproof temp gauge and heater included. check it out hXXp://www.urineluck.com/
i prefer the quick fix myself, see which one works for you i do not sell or work for the co., but I know there are other brands that are similar i just have not used any because this one works so well.


----------



## Texotic (Jun 2, 2009)

New member here tonight so hey everybody, ive enjoyed the thread. I am a serious smoker and have to go in for a drop tomorrow (not lab).

My plan to pass: (test is at 1:00)
-One glass cranberry for breakfast
-11am down Certo (sur gel) with 20 oz ice water
-piss-
-11:45 down 20oz water
-12:00 take crushed Vit C/B complex and eat greasy meal

I am a little nervous first time pissing w/ consequences, does this sound like it will work?


----------



## Texotic (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll let everyone know how it goes. Good luck to anyone else who has to pass one of these cursed tests.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 17, 2009)

i heard they have updated their stuff quite a bit and that really old stuff just doesnt do the trick anymore


----------



## CoronacaliGrow (Jun 19, 2009)

WELL went in today and passed,i Failed on the 27th for thc at my dui class but went into probo today and passed!
she said good job and said go home and have a beer on me while i deal with these criminals! haha

THANKS AGAIN

what i did to pass

1)drank lots of water about 34 oz before first jello packet
2) mixed off brand jello with ice and water and half assed stirred and drank(taste terrible!) 
3)drank 24oz-32oz of water pissed a few times(was yellow but getting clear)
4) Mixed Jell-o brand jello with alot of ice and water and stirred very good made sure i would stir better then before
5)drank miz and repeated step 3(went pee a few times and was very clear)
4) pissed a few times even on the way to probo. at waffle house piss was still clear
5) got inside and begged to go bathroom and found out i had a test as suspected and well you know the drill pissed clean
!!!! YAY!
hope this helps!

fyi-if you use Herbal clean or anything it does show up..she told me...the test wasnt a thermometer style it was a very nice cup pee system..later!


----------



## fixr (Jul 14, 2009)

can someone tell me if this method works from first hand experience


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 14, 2009)

I've actually heard of this once before from this black dude that I had PTI with. He'd be out in the parking lot smoking a joint or a blunt. haha


----------



## Staic Shield (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Now I don't have to be scared if I ever need to take a drug test.


----------



## tokenblack (Jul 20, 2009)

this does not work! i repeat, DOES NOT WORK!

i knew about this myth before i joined this forum, and tried it before i read this thread.  

if any of you tried this and passed, IT WAS NOT BECAUSE OF THIS.

BUY A HOME TEST AT WALGREENS($15), AND THIS JEL STUFF, THEN TEST YOURSELF......YOU WILL FAIL!

IF YOU STILL DO NOT BELIEVE ME, JUST APPLY FOR THE JOB YOU WANT, I GARAUNTEE THEY WILL NOT CALL YOU BACK.

I APPLIED FOR A DOCKWORKER POSITION AND CORRECTIONAL OFFICER POSITON. FAIL BOTH TIMES!

HEED MY WARNING.


----------



## Doc-Holliday (Jul 20, 2009)

i used this method & would smoke the same day of my test and it worked perfect. BUT then my substance abuse class upgraded & got a new drug test that gets sent to a lab & i failed. So it ONLY works if the drug test your taking is a pee n a cup n peel your results type one. The drug test i know for sure it works on is iCup. Also I used Jello brand not sur gel


----------



## bushgrower37 (Jul 22, 2009)

where can u buy the jelly?


----------



## blondeboy (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been drinking jars of pickle juice for drug testing.  The tast doen't apeal to me but it works much better then jello.


----------



## rjreyem (Aug 18, 2009)

i have heard this before but never tested it that is awsome!!!


----------



## Sweest (Aug 19, 2009)

tokenblack said:
			
		

> this does not work! i repeat, DOES NOT WORK!
> 
> i knew about this myth before i joined this forum, and tried it before i read this thread.
> 
> ...



I took the home test, PASSED.  I took the real test at the doctors office, PASSED.  I GOT THE JOB AFTER I PASSED.  

take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Aug 21, 2009)

If it's that important to pass for you then go to GNC and buy some of their " double your money back " stuff. If you do fail you'll double your money.


----------



## bahama242 (Aug 25, 2009)

*dont Do It!!!!!! I Failed My Probation Drug Test And It Has Been Nothin But Stress, Sure I Tried It At Home With A Drug Test From The Drug Store And It Worked But I Was Not Smoking For A Week And I Took My Probation Drug Test Only To Get A Call From Probation Officer Days Later Stating A Warrant Was Being Put Out For My Arrest Because I Failed. Only Because Of God The Judge Refused To Sign The Warrant And Instead Gave Me A Reprimand Hearing I Went Today August 25 2009 And He Said That He Seen I Have Been Compliant And Did Everything I Was Supposed To But If It Were To Happen Again He Would Sign The Warrant The Next Time...thank You God And Im Not Smoking, And Dont Even Say I Didnt Do It The Way You Said It, I Dont Know If This Only Works For The Type Of Test That Is Instant But It Sure As Gel (<lol) Dont Work For No Lab Test So I Signed Up On This Website Just To Help Out Those On Probation It Is Not Worth It And Your Judge Or Consequences Might Not Be As Lenient As Mines Only Trying To Help Dont Take The Risk*


----------



## Skyyy (Aug 26, 2009)

Do the Absolute De-Tox drink work ?? I have my test tomorrow at 1 pm..if anyone can help me id really appreciate it.


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a d/t tomorrow aswell, and its at a lab   I guess I'm going to go with the stuff from gnc and drink as much water as possible.  I'll post back the results..  It will probably be about 48hrs since the last time I smoked, by the time I take the test..  I'm really hoping his works, I'll be sure to post back up.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

very cool I have to pass this on...thank you!


----------



## Subnaum (Aug 27, 2009)

This sounds like it could also no be so good for you.. I dunno it jus me. The only way that you will absolutly everytime pass a drug test is to jus substitute. I take a drug test once a month for the Suboxone program im on, and i jus use my bros piss. They even watch me while i take it. got a mini mouthwash bottle rigged to a small plastic hose,with is taped you know where.lol I would try this method, would b a whole lot easier, I jus cant afford to risk it.


----------



## wintrfresh (Aug 30, 2009)

okk.. well i got out uh jail lke 3 weeks ago an i've known i was goin ta have uh drug test comin up. well i report in about 12 days and until then i am not going to smoke an imma drink LOTS of water/tea. 

tomorrow i will get the surjell an is it necessary to eat after drinkingg the mixture?? 

i was planning on drinking it on the way to the P.O. so...

please helP!


----------



## blondeboy (Sep 6, 2009)

*The product is spelled Sure Jell, please check the spelling and edit the spelling changes.  The grocery store is confusing enough without having to search 4 something that is misspelled.  Thanks my friend!*


----------



## jayskiffy (Sep 16, 2009)

hey, quick question... is sur gel the same stuff as Certo? because ive heard Certo works as well.


----------



## Reserection (Sep 19, 2009)

Someone told me that if you put some of your pubic hairs in the urine sample, they won't be able to test it because having the hair in it would mess up the control.  I am NOT sure if this is true.  Just wondering if anyone else has heard the same thing?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

Reserection said:
			
		

> Someone told me that if you put some of your pubic hairs in the urine sample, they won't be able to test it because having the hair in it would mess up the control. I am NOT sure if this is true. Just wondering if anyone else has heard the same thing?


 



:rofl:


----------



## Krayzie5 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was smoke free for 15 days then gave in for 3-4 days..now back to cleaning..I am 210 and in the past 7mths have lost 55 lbs..I work out everyday and has started the vinegar intake...How long will it take to clean my system again....Not to mention I was not clean in 15 days..But prolly was close....What will work to quicken this process..not mask it....tried sure-gel to mask...Didn't work


----------



## oneplantwonder (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for the information im definatly putting this to a test via home and maybe even a lab test


----------



## smoke-in the clouds (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey every one i was reading all your comments and i was wondering does it really work  cause i have a drug test coming up very soon for a probation meeting an i am kinda nervous about it cause if this U,A is clean it will be my last one then i am off probation i was looking around an alot of people are saying this idea works please email me if your have tried an it has worked need help an advice hit me up


----------



## Tater (Dec 4, 2009)

Why is this thread stickied?  Show me one piece of evidence pointing to this working?  Has no one else figured out that what is most likely happening is these people are passing not because of the suregel but because of how much they dilute their piss?


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope this workes for me I had a accident in a company vehicle last night and had to do something fast this was all I could find in the amount of time I had.

I ended up getting the 6oz package of orange jello (god that was a lot of jello)

I mixed it in a 24oz bottle and drank this ate a suasage dog and some bread. Then drank another 24oz of water  
Drank a couple glasses of tea and 16oz of gatorade.
I pissed crystal clear after the second piss. I was worried it looked to clean so I ate 5000mg of Vit C and three asprins. Pissed again was still clear. I went in and pissed for the UA I was suprised it looked like normal piss not to yellow but not clear. 
I am worried that I started this at 8:30am and pissed for the test around 10:45am 
Did the piss turn yellow from the Vit C or is the jello wearing off?
I also have not had anything to smoke for 5 days before last night. Before that I was only smoking on the weekends.

I gotta pass this or I will lose job, house med insurance. Wish me luck I will report back once I know I passed


----------



## Necrocious420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea i was reading articles bout the sure gel stuff last. got an interview in about 2 hours, just drank it. Dont even know if im getting tested yet. But if i Do i and pass Sure GEl is deffilently the shizit... Ill come back later and let you guys know what happens...


----------



## Necrocious420 (Feb 11, 2010)

And yea i was typing very illiterate tht last 1, but deffilently geeked bout this, smoked less then 24 hours ago so will see. Hopefully they dont Pt me, but never know.


----------



## Necrocious420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea didn't even get tested this time, guess i drank some nasty *EDIT*jello for no reason lmao. Yea got another interview with them next week, guessing ill get tested on tht 1, so ima quit weed till then. Get some more sure gel, just to be sure. and hope to hell i pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 12, 2010)

*This method will not work*, I think this thread needs to be taken down. I followed the directions as the OP posted *it does not work*


----------



## ssetz003 (Mar 16, 2010)

drug test tomorrow 8:15am, smoked tonight.  120 lb female.  will sure gel work?  i have the 420 body clean but im pretty sure you have to quit 2 days before the test & i haven't.  so any suggestions???


----------



## *B* (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know how it works but it does... I did 4 yrs on parole and took certo the whole time and never once threw a dirty...so I believe it works. I would party on weed and Meth daily and once in awhile pcp. .always beer....but anyhow, I would party all night like a dumb *** then at 7 am drink certified with a mountain dew (32oz) then chase with water and piss about 3 times until piss was clear and at 9 am report to my PO and come out clean. A lot of people say it is a matter of dilution but I think the certified had something to do with it just for the fact I had so much toxins in my body I don't think it was just dilution alone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2011)

:rofl:   passed a drug test and smoked on the way ther


"Quik Fix"


----------



## *B* (Feb 8, 2011)

Exactly!  I've done the same in the past... which is why I just say....if it works that's what matters. I'm really not interested in the scientific explanation. Everyone has their own choice and I'm just saying I have tried it and YES it works (for me)


----------



## r1v3th3ad (Mar 2, 2011)

don't know how else to do it, so thought I would go here...please delete my account


----------



## lennonpeacex (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey,

So I'm a 23 year old female, about 5"3' and about 105 pounds. I'm a very active and healthy person, I'm always drinking water and I drink about a liter of green tea a day on a regular basis. I'm also training to be a Pilates instructor so I am in good physical shape. I took quite a few breaks from smoking, my last break was from Thanksgiving until the middle/end of January. From the middle of January until the first week of February, I smoked maybe 3x a week tops, once a day each. Since the first week of February I wasn't smoking at all. I smoked 2 small bowls this weekend because I didn't think I would be getting the job I had interviewed for. Well, I did get the job, and I have to schedule a pee test in like a week. Any advice? Do you think I'll be okay? Please help!


----------



## nic (May 10, 2011)

Yes, ironically, altho' in many states marijuana is PRESCRIBED for pain, here in TN they test chronic pain patients regularly not only for that but are now even starting testing for ALCHOLOL! (A urine test that can detect, apparently on average a 3-days prior usage of!) Yes, this before renewing my prescription for pain pills that I've never abused, have plennnnnty of proof of need for, have never been in rehab for (or anything else for that matter)...Anyway, my actual question is: while these (the jello thing in particular) seem like great suggestions, won't it also mask the prescription drugs? Because they're also testing to make sure I'm actually taking them and not selling them as "hillbilly heroin." Anyone know?


----------



## DakotaS (May 11, 2011)

Really cool thx!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

nic said:
			
		

> Yes, ironically, altho' in many states marijuana is PRESCRIBED for pain, here in TN they test chronic pain patients regularly not only for that but are now even starting testing for ALCHOLOL! (A urine test that can detect, apparently on average a 3-days prior usage of!) Yes, this before renewing my prescription for pain pills that I've never abused, have plennnnnty of proof of need for, have never been in rehab for (or anything else for that matter)...Anyway, my actual question is: while these (the jello thing in particular) seem like great suggestions, won't it also mask the prescription drugs? Because they're also testing to make sure I'm actually taking them and not selling them as "hillbilly heroin." Anyone know?


 
This is probably the most sensible thing I ve seen on this thread.

This question is a very good one because we all know the only magic happening here is that your urine is diluted so there is not enough ppm of MJ metabolites to trigger a fail. 

This only works for dipstick tests that look for metabolites thats it. 

And in this case also brings up the question well what if I dilute and then they see that there is also no trace of these other substances in my system all of a sudden. While it most likely wouldnt be grounds to be able to do anything it still wouldnt look good if noticed. This is a good reason why dilution is not the best answer. Also because Probation offices and large corporations that use large labs, or even small businesses that can afford the services, look for dilute urine. The whole Felony thing is usually pertaining to those who try to swap urine and things like that since a court cannot prove that you meant to dilute your urine.

When you smoke the THC metabolizes and stores its metabolites in your fat cells which layer over one another over your muscle tissue. The body pulls the fat back into the system when it needs energy, at this point the THC then goes into body to be metabolized into your urine. SIMPLE AS THAT.

Now what alot of poeple have begun to experiment with is fattening up before tests, so that they cover up the THC tainted fat, and then burn off the energy naturally with slight exercise while drinking sport drinks so that even though they may be drinking alot of liquid your body will get energy from the drink, and only use a little of its fat reserve for this and that, which will also put the hormones into your urine, which is what is tested for to make sure ppm is high enough. Everyone urinates a certain level of hormones and other things that will not be as high on ppm if you just drink a ton of water.

Eat alot of fatty foods ASAP. 
Dont be too much more active than you usually are. This way you dont get into the fat that was storing THC used and put into your urine.
Drink energy drinks that actually have vitamins and things. NOT RED BULL OR MONSTER.
Always take a good pee in the morning before your test, and eat and drink before the test again, and try to pee once before you have to test.

The thing is to try and eat more than you need to at least for a day or two before the test to cover up the THC ridden fat in your body from being used.


----------



## LordBills (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok people that have no idea what they are talking about shouldnt talk lol!!!
If u are really scared at failing a DT you should do both drink and CERTO!!! like i had to take a test today at 9AM but i had to be in orientation at 8AM so i woke up at about 5AM drank a detox drink, then went back to sleep!!! woke up at like 6 to 6:30 am then got a normal bottle of water take a small gulpe out of it pour one packet of the Jel into it shake really well, drink it u got 20 mins u can wait about 10 mins if u need to then Get a multivitamin wrap it in a piece of meat of some kind not a hard meat (u dont want to scratch the jell off of ur stomach it well help your body in breaking down the vitamin to change ur pee from water to yellow again) once u eat that then u need to get another bottle and do the same with the other packet of certo  ( a box comes with 2) after that u will really not want to drink any thing but u should of a small bottle of water to chill with u, you will slowly watch ur coloring change from yellow to clear water and it will come back yellow trust me u will keep peeing u will notice lol once ur pee if a good yellow ur good to DT dont ever catch the front of the stream or the end u want it right in the middle!!!! that way all they get is straight water with vitamins in it!!!!! i have done it my whole life and was passed onto me by family never fails i am 6'3 250lbs and works for me,,, o and must add dont be retarded and eat dairy foods even a few hours befor milk included it had acids the break down the jell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2011)

Tater said:
			
		

> Why is this thread stickied? Show me one piece of evidence pointing to this working? Has no one else figured out that what is most likely happening is these people are passing not because of the suregel but because of how much they dilute their piss?


 
Aint that the truth. I know some Lab Techs,,you aint passing or fooling a Gas test,,I dont give a crap what you drink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2011)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> *This method will not work*, I think this thread needs to be taken down. I followed the directions as the OP posted *it does not work*


No,and it will never work. If you Dilute your urine you can get a false positive which will get yur butt in just as much trouble.


----------



## p.g.h (Sep 10, 2011)

hey hey..y waste money on buying a gel?a pinch of salt does the trick if you taking a piss test.if you take a blood test drink vinigar or a disprine to dilute the bl0od.happy toking..respect


----------



## cincy boy (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow... Its been along time since I'v been on here and I cant believe that this is the most veiwed thread on this whole website. I joined this website the day it started way back when. I literally had 25 PM's from this thread alone...lol....To all those who failed the test maybe you didnt follow directions or your body just dont work like the thousands of people who used this method and passed.....I know for a fact it works if done right. me and friends have been using this trick for years and years and years...I cant speak for all the off brands people have used tho sur gel is what its called here in Ohio. And for lab tests Im not sure if it would work I do no when they sent my piss to the lab I passed but then again one of my buddies failed.....Look im not saying smoke drink and party and you'll pass theres only one way to be completly safe and thats quite!!!smoke K2 or something thats the new craz for all the kids who get drug tested at home.Anyway its nice to see this place is still kicking like it is...............-------Cincy------


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2011)

> Join Date: Jan 2005


 ..... :ciao: cincy


----------



## cincy boy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hows it going Hick good to see some old users here


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2011)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> good to see some old users here


'zzzzactly what I was thinking!


----------



## cincy boy (Sep 12, 2011)

hey hick you got any journals on here


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2011)

no "journals" cincy.  I have semi-documented a cpl of grows I think. Some c99 f3 or f4s a year or two ago was one. Mostly just pictures scattered here 'n there.


----------



## mocojpo2003 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used sure gel before and passed but my question is will it still work if my test is sent to a lab? I think i havve like a week beofre i take it and i haven't smoked in 2 days. Also i know visine works if ur not watched but didn't know if that would show up in a lab test. Any advvice?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2011)

this would be a good thing to see if you needed to take a bi-annual drug test for the man---if the pic doesn't show what i am showing---on the bottom of the package there are 2 red lines that indicate a negative test for the herb---:woohoo:


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you going to be watched? If not just get some synthetic urine. I bought my wife some...I know how romantic.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2011)

hey hammy---this was just a pre-test on the pee i will be bringing to The Test my friend---thanks for looking out---luv you man---i don't take tests that i can't pass---


----------



## ganjagrrl22 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am brand new here. I wanted to be a part of this forum just so I could let everyone know if passing a urine test with cincyboy's Sure-Jell method works for me or not. I have been doing my research all weekend and 
I came across this thread through a Google search. Two other people have told me of this method as well, my BFF who swears he has passed at least 4 pre-employment urine tests using Sure-Jell, and my niece said that her ex-bf used the same method when he had to present a urine sample to his parole officer, and passed every time. 
My BFF told me to pour a packet into a 32 oz Gatorade bottle and down it a couple hours before you test, drink another 32 oz of plain water right after, and pee a few times. He said he can feel the solution "drop" in his stomach, and shortly after, feels like he has to "piss like a racehorse", and this is when he knows he is ready. My niece said her ex would pour a packet into a whole gallon of water, and drink the entire thing the night before (while smoking pot!) and he would drink another gallon of water with another packet of Sure-Jell the next morning (but would not smoke) right before he went to see his PO.
I see that most of you swear by this as well, but a couple of you did not pass, so I will be sharing my results with you tomorrow when I try it myself. I will be using a 32 oz bottle of Powerade with one packet mixed in it, drink another 32 oz of water, and test my urine an hour later with a First Pass at-home marijuana test kit, all of which I bought for under $20 at Walmart.
I just graduated nursing school a few months ago, and I have been struggling to find a job ever since. I had stopped smoking for a month and a half over the summer when I was first looking for a job, and I had tested my urine with an at-home test kit at the 30 day mark and was clean as a whistle. Before that, I had been a daily smoker, smoking around 2-5 blunts a day when I had the herb, but at least one blunt everyday for well over a year, and I have been a moderate smoker since the age of 15 (I'm 31 now). I went back to smoking after 2 interviews fell through and I lost hope of landing a job before Christmas. I was smoking 2-5 blunts again a day for two months. Of course, the perfect job landed in my lap last week and I killed today at the interview. I'm 99% sure I have the job, the boss pretty much told me, but I have to pass the damn drug test!! 
I have not smoked in three days, tomorrow making four, and I am a pretty chunky girl (lots of adipose cells for the THC to cling to!) Last time it took around 30 days for me to test negative, so we will see how it goes with the Sure-Jell! If that doesn't work, I am taking in someone else's urine because I can't take any chances!! I need this job! I will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## ganjagrrl22 (Nov 1, 2011)

BTW, as many of you have mentioned, please do not try to drink 2 gallons of water in a 24 hour period! For U/A purposes, and to avoid water intoxication. I'm not sure how my niece's ex got away with presenting such a diluted sample, or avoided getting sick with so much water in his system in such a short period of time, but I may have it wrong about him drinking two gallons. Water intoxication can be fatal, and will make you very sick as your electrolytes will be way out of whack. Also, if a sample is clear and not at least faintly yellow, and does not have the right amount of creatnine and specific gravity, it will be rejected or considered a positive by default. I'm keeping my liquids at the half to whole gallon point, which is a much more reasonable amount of fluid to drink in a 24 hour period. May seem like a lot, but its really not when you think that that is the equivalent of 4 32 oz bottles of Gatorade! Just wanted to clear that up!


----------



## ganjagrrl22 (Nov 1, 2011)

I tried the Sure-Jell method today and tested my urine with an at-home marijuana test kit. The result? I could not tell if I passed or failed! The test had two lines that could develop - the top line that was control and the second line that would indicate the the presence of marijuana. If only the top line turned pink to red, then it is a preliminary positive, and those of you who have tested your urine at home know the drill - you mail to the lab to confirm, blah, blah, blah, but you know it is not a negative. If both the lines develop to pink or red, no matter how faintly, then it is a negative and you're good to go.
     Well, the second line developed...I think! That line was veeerrrry faint, and it was too close for me to tell. Maybe both lines were there, maybe it worked, but it is too close for comfort for me to try this on a real test. 

 Here is how I did it:
At 2:10 pm I mixed one packet into a 32 oz. bottle of Powerade. It took me 20 mins to drink it, not because it was terribly undrinkable, but it had a very, very tart taste and it burned my throat a little. Not entirely unbearable, but not entirely tasty, either! I drank about 20 oz water after that. I waited exactly 2 hrs to test, which was 4:30. I peed three times during the two hour period.


Here are some possible flaws in my method:
1. I am overweight, and I have much more adipose, or fat, tissue than most people do, including my BFF, a rather lean guy who the method works very well for. This means I have more THC clinging to my body...maybe I should have used two packets? Someone please let me know what you think about this!
2. My BFF told me I peed too many times, and
 that I should have tested after one hour instead of two. He said I should have peed as much as possible _before_ drinking the solution, drank the solution, peed once, and saved the next urine for the test.
3. I did not eat after drinking the solution, like cincyboy said to!

Oh well, onto plan B, whatever that may be! I have had several other suggestions from other people, and I am thinking those options over as well. I hate having to try to "cheat" on this test, but its what I have to do if I want a job  Ugh...wish I had the time to clear out like I did before! Please pray for me, MJ friends, I'm going to need them! Let you all know how it goes...:confused2:


----------



## mariah (Nov 27, 2011)

I am a 5'1" 100lb girl w/ regular exercise and a high metabolism. I have smoked every day for the past 10 months. For sports at my school we get "randomly" tested and my season starts in 2 days. My school had stopped drug testing for a while because we didnt have money for it but the administration is now paying for it out of pocket. I am wondering if the jello method could actually work for me. The tests are just simple ones where they call u out of class and u pee in the cup


----------



## RedEye_N8 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes it will work, I have a friend who passed 96 felony probation drug tests!(8yrs. prob.) I cannot be sure about people who are overweight but I think it will still work because it coats your stomach. The actual urine being tested is the water that sits in your stomach which is coated by the gel so it should not matter your weight. I will hereby give the proper directions for the way I was told. (1 thing different) 1.Empty your bladder. 2. Mix sure-gel with 20 oz. of water as HOT as you can stand to drink it, drink it as fast as you can! 3. Don't vomit! 4. Refill bottle with room temperature water and drink that as fast as you can, within 5 min. is fine. 5. Continue to sip on water until your test. You may need to smoke some extra fine pine in order to make yourself so thirsty!   !!!The next time you piss it will still be DIRTY!!!, it is the 2nd piss that is the golden ticket.(HA-HA) So it is best to do this right before you go wherever it is that you go to take your test. Just be sure to pee once after the initial drinking of the gel. I have read a lot about this and I guess that it works while drinking it mixed with cold water. I was told by the O.G's that it needs to be hot water.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

The only way you can pass a piss test is with fake or clean urine. These "wise tales" are just someone blowing smoke up the wrong hole


----------



## sndr1982 (Jan 7, 2012)

sure gel does work-I've been using it for years. I just quit smoking like 2 or 3 days before and I usually just pour mine into clear cranberry juice gallon n drink almost the whole thing the night before n just pee a couple of times before my test. I've never been asked to re-take a test because it came up inconclusive- And I used to be a heavy smoker until last year-


----------



## SkyThief (Jan 12, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> No,and it will never work. If you Dilute your urine you can get a false positive which will get yur butt in just as much trouble.



I agree.  Drug testers are always a step ahead and they know that too much dilution is basically an admission that you're trying to beat the test.

Fortunately, there's a workaround for this.  Mask the dilution by drinking a b-complex vitamin 2 hours before the test.  This will add a yellowish tint to your urine.  Source: beating a drug test

Still, the best way to beat a drug test is to:

1.  Stop smoking as soon as you find out that there's a test.
2.  Drink plenty of water.
3.  Piss regularly.
4.  Eat healthy and avoid greasy foods.  THC is fat-soluble and you need to sweat it off.
5.  Speaking of sweating it off, exercising also helps.
6.  Take b-complex vitamins 2 hours before the test to mask the dilution.


----------



## darringreen (Mar 7, 2012)

Eat 1 lemon a day,flush @ least 5x a day and,stay away from greasey meals.the lemon is like a paint thinner on our internal organs and,as long as you countinue 2 flush good/puff puff


----------



## suburban (Mar 7, 2012)

RedEye_N8 said:
			
		

> Yes it will work, I have a friend who passed 96 felony probation drug tests!(8yrs. prob.) I cannot be sure about people who are overweight *but I think it will still work because it coats your stomach. The actual urine being tested is the water that sits in your stomach which is coated by the gel so it should not matter your weight.*



No, the urine being tested comes from your bladder after it is collected by your kidneys, which filter metabolic products (including *drug metabolites*) from your bloodstream. Basic human physiology.

Seriously, it's embarrassing that this thread is still open and evidently this popular judging by all the new posters that keep appearing.  This thread is full of bad advice that you don't want to risk a job opportunity or a probation violation on.  Any successes from this surejel crap come from simple dilution of your urine.  Synthetic urine is still the way to go if it's at all possible.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 8, 2012)

:yeahthat:
Oil Change!

If you're honestly too lazy or lack the willpower to stop smoking for a drug test. Go buy yourself a catheter, get some skin friendly disinfectant wipes, lubricant, and some synthetic or clean urine, and you can smoke a joint during your drug test for all you care, you'll still pass.

The problem with just having fake urine now, is that most drug tests also involve a temperature strip so if the urine doesn't reach the correct temperature in the container you're "peeing" into, it's not acceptable. At least that's how any urinalysis i've ever had has been conducted.


----------



## tokenlounge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

ahh finally. created an account just for this.

This is a completely true and very accurate story and will help all of you at home drug testers who need to pass drug tests from parents. This entire test was done with a 13 dollar FIRST CHECK marijuana drug test from Wal Mart. Enjoy, and please, try it yourself. the more feedback, the more we can fight these damned drug tests.

I am 15 years old (yes. verrry young to smoke, but i love it. who doesnt?) my dad caught me with it a few months back. drug tests followed. my dad is crazy. He beat the **** out of me like it was christmas. Its pretty serious but thats not the point, no sob stories here. I dont want to stop, but, almost literally, my life depends on it lol. I do have a job, making 120 bucks a week. I bought a drug test from wal mart. 13 dollars. I smoked for 3 days straight (tues, wed, and then allll day thursday, dates would be 4-10,4-11, and 4-12) all from the bong. so more smoke and weed into the lungs. I stopped for 3 days. yesterday, sunday, 4-15, i tested this idea cincy boy has. Worked like a dream, and i didnt even eat. I chugged the packet of "SURE JELL" (yellow box by jello materials at walmart. cost maybe 2 dollars and 30 cents) Not cert-o, just the original yellow box. I dumped it into a 20 oz bottle of orange gatorade. Then chugged it. Right after, i chugged a bottle of water, 16 oz, btw. I peed once as i had to pee before anyway. Chugged another bottle of water. (i started the sure jell at 8:30pm EXACTLY. 1st bottle of water was done by 9:15pm) By this time, i hadnt peed again, but had to go so bad it burned, literally. it was almost torture, and im not exaggerating. Anyways. held it till 9:40. I then readied my cup, and started. I pissed for a good 5-7 seconds in the TOILET to catch it MID STREAM. I peed in the cup about half way full, then sat the cup down while still pissin. I kept goin for a good 45 seconds. It was heaven lol. But anyway. i finished, put the lid in, tilted to cup as the instructions said, and in 1 minute time, both the CONTROL and DRUG line appeared, saying i PASSED the drug test. with 3 days of prep and cincy boy's idea, i can now LIVE and smoke weed. I am 15 years old. pretttty fat. 220 pounds, only 5'10. I am pretty active. I do work out a lot, including an hour of cardio (just keeping the heart rate up) then my regular 100 sit up and maybe 20 pushup. I sweat like a dog, and im almost positive that this helped the entire cause. Soon i will try smoking for a few days, then testing even while im high. I will let you know.
P.S.- no flushing with cran juice or even water was done in the 3 days of soberness. Just regular eating food my fat *** eats when im high. I do not drink soda, only gatorade and water, but i dont flush gallons of it a day lol just when im thirsty! THANKS!!!


----------



## Hick (Apr 16, 2012)

> By this time, i hadnt peed again, but had to go so bad it burned, literally.


What in the world possessed you to even try to light it???????? :confused2:...



> I am 15 years old


:ciao:.."You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site."


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2012)

> .."You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site."




Good thing Im 19 now:giggle:



> ahh finally. created an account just for this.




welcome ...and Goodbye:stoned:


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 19, 2012)

Synthetic urine is the only way to go, I worked for the Railroad for several years and in Telecom before that, and anyone who diden't use it for their tests (if they were dirty) always failed the test reguardless of the method used. Do not be fooled by others advice, everything other than Synthetic urine, or not smoking for at least 45 days, will only result in a failed test


----------



## StonerGal (May 4, 2012)

I bought some home tests to do some experimenting... I did this sure gel method first because it's the easiest lol. I mixed it in a 32oz of gatorade and then drank another 30oz of sparkling water all in under an hour. It didn't work for me, and I tested two different urines to see if perhaps timing played a part. However, I used off-brand gelatin for jello because I couldn't find the stuff for making Jam, I know there is a difference but I couldn't tell you what it was. I'm also fairly overweight so maybe one packet wasn't enough. I'm debating trying two packets....
The tests I used were the little strips that you dip in your pee and either one line turns red (positive for thc) or two lines turn red (negative for thc), my urine was SO clear it looked like straight water, and then I had my roommate test hers as well so I could know what a for-sure positive read would be, her urine looked like yellow apple juice, and wouldn't you know... I could see where that second line wanted to be on hers (it didn't show up even faintly) but not mine.
Next I'm gonna try this pinch of salt because, again, it's just so simple and these tests are so cheap, why not?
After that I'm gonna try to straight up cleanse my system and test after a few days and then after a week... exercise, detox tea, echinacea, lots of fiber... the whole "fattening up" concept make the most sense of any of these "cheats" I've read, but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do it...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 5, 2012)

i have kids i have an endless supply of clean piss, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2012)

Stop freaken smoken untill ya pass the test Boneheads. Jesus,,, this thread is for a bunch of #$%^&* that have NO will power.


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

speaking of boneheads^^^^^^^^^^^^ahhh...maybe some of us actually smoke for our health problems and that means daily...you ever think of that you %^*&^$##%..............


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2012)

Nope,,but thanks for pointing that out.
Not that I have seen any of those post yet.


----------



## lilgrove (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys and gals I found this video that goes over what to do to pass. As I read to about page 13 and saw no one has posted it yet. So hope this helps. Also I took a test a week ago buying a 300% guranteed drink and failed.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=kYFrOE3jrr4


----------



## HomieDaGrower (May 22, 2012)

lilgrove said:
			
		

> Hi guys and gals I found this video that goes over what to do to pass. As I read to about page 13 and saw no one has posted it yet. So hope this helps. Also I took a test a week ago buying a 300% guranteed drink and failed.
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=kYFrOE3jrr4



Just a quick note, to all that have to take a whiz quiz.  It really depends on the test you have to take.  The test I have to take, will screen for masks.  This method would fail miserably.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Growdude (May 23, 2012)

lilgrove said:
			
		

> Hi guys and gals I found this video that goes over what to do to pass. As I read to about page 13 and saw no one has posted it yet. So hope this helps. Also I took a test a week ago buying a 300% guranteed drink and failed.
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=kYFrOE3jrr4


 
Yea im believing this guy ...what a joke.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 11, 2012)

dood i smoked one day and passed a test the next day from using liquid sure jell pluss drinking 2 gallons of water with it.my buddy suggested it was prob the fact that i was pissin clear from all the water and not really the jell


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 13, 2012)

again, depends how deep they are testing.......


----------



## smokeonthesly (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's the best way i found after doing a ton of research:

1. buy Helios Instant, Anytime, Anywhere Reusable portable Wrist heat pad or Baby Bottle warmers
2. buy synthetic urine of choice
3. buy hand warmer packets
4. buy underwear and wear them to work
5. buy small nondigital thermoment (don't want a beeping in the test room)

Always:
1. wear underwear to work
2. have rubber band, thermometer, fake urine, hand warmer, baby bottle warmer, 3oz bottle, water bottle in your glove box

Process:
You're told to to take go to facility and take drug test
1. go to car, calmy remove your pee kit from glove box
2. mix the urine as directed, insert into bottle, activate baby bottle warmer and put bottle of urine into it.
3. proceed to facility
4. after 10 min. check on the temp. Baby bottle warmer can heat liquid to 130 degrees, shoot for a 100.
5. activate hand warmer and rubber band the sample to it with thermometer. 
6.put into underwear and head into the facility with confidence.
7. once in the pee room, check the temp of sample, if too hot place into toilet water to cool down to the correct temp. between 95-99.
8. shake and then put into sample cup.
9. repack your undies and smile! pee a little in the toilet, and head out

* i recomend the baby bottle warmers because if you are at work and they tell u to do a random, you don't have time to go home and microwave the pee as most of the others will instruct you to do so. Good luck my friends, it's ridiculous to have to hide the fact we smoke the herb, but gotta pay the rent.
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-drug-testing/1244-easiest-way-pass-drug-test-2.html#


----------



## KP419 (Aug 22, 2012)

ive been using this method for years and yes it does work so for the skeptical ones out there this is a great method as long as you do it CORRECTLY.


----------



## HeavySmoker420 (Oct 21, 2012)

**********PLEASE READ THIS*********   Do NOT count on this method.  I have tried the sure jell/certa methods using all brands, dry box mixes And liquid pectin (canning preservative gel).  I used them against different home tests and an EMIT test. My results? Epic FAILURE everytime.  I was a heavy smoker. I'll leave it at that, HEAVY.  There is a big scientific explanation that you may read about this and that and how it coats the urinary tract, or how the THC metabolites bind to the lipids and blah, blah, blah, Bulls***!  This is how it MAY work if someone passed, three ways:  1.) just to down a box the tested person may have drank enough water to get it down to dilute the sample, 2.) if used over a few days time sure jell/certa/fruit pectin actually DOES contain some sort of fiber (maybe fiber cellulose) sorry, i dont have a box with me, and a high fiber diet will help by redirecting fat soluble metabolites (containing the THC that makes a person fail their test) to the colon rather than the bladder. The THC is eliminated primarily in the stool via bile acids... 3.) some places that do more than one test will collect the specimens all at once and randomly pick a few of Those specimens aka "luck of the draw", they do this because of insurance policies and funding issues....
*****HOW TO REALLY PASS*********  This is what you do, hydrate the night before the test, using cranberry juice NOT cranberry juice cocktail. Get the No Sugar Added stuff that says above the nutritional values 100% juice, drink at least 64 ounces plus 64 ounces of water. Eat fatty foods: Ice cream, cheese, bacon, pizza, heart attack foods so to speak.  Do Not Exercise, Do Not Move, Turn your air conditioning down in your house (so as not to sweat), in the morning? same thing eat the same foods.  Take four aspirin four hours before the test. This affects EMIT tests. three hours before your test Take two "B super complex" vitamins (this is a vitamin available at drug stores or wal mart that contains B1,B2,B6,Niacin,B12...) This does NOTHING except yellow your specimen so that you dont look like you purposely flushed your system out which can lead to an inconclusive test and a retake which may be more heavily scrutinized. drink a gallon of water between the three hours til and the 30 mins til. Yeah, it sucks, if you throw up after drinking a good amount this is a sign that water toxicity may set in and I'd probably be worried (some people die from this), an hour before the test drink a red bull (small one is fine) this is to help it look yellow and not Clear. The night before and the morning of try not to move AT ALL. Be the epitomy of a couch potato. Go as far as lay everything out for the next morning have your food ready to be microwaved, your red bull bought, your clothes laid out... Do not sweat. Do not take Niacin in the 48 hours leading up to your test (although its fine in the small amt in the B super complex pills). If you are being pissed for probation, a hospital, a big company or a great job eat as much red meat as you can in the 48 hours leading up to the test. This boosts your creatinine level. Creatine capsules and powders are NOT the same thing. Greasy, bacon cheeseburgers and icecream are good foods to help build fat tissue over the THC saturated fat tissue. This is GOOD.  make sure you've pissed at least 6 times before your test from the time you woke up.  I've pissed 20 times prior.  When you piss in the cup, piss in the toilet then hold the cup up and piss midstream and finish the rest out in the toilet.  A finer note, shots of vinegar do nothing except make the PH levels of your specimen more realistic and less like you've tried diluting your sample.                             *****Now, let me tell you my experience***** I was a HEAVY smoker until three weeks ago.  I have tried EVERY method, every GNC drink, adding bleach to the specimen, 3 day detox mixes, I TRIED EVERYTHING.  Until the third full week of not smoking did I FINALLY pass a home test.  And I'm talking trying as many as 3-4 tests a day, after each method I tried.  Dont waste your money on the masking agents.  They are Bullocky. If you smoke HEAVY you have to get lucky to pass the tests.  Now some of you out there think you smoke heavy.  You have no idea.  You're probably a lightweight.  Seriously.  Im talking a half a day of some good good. and bowls of hash... THREE WEEKS.  Luckily i had plenty of notice.  If you have any type of notice, work out in the weeks prior and hit the Sauna (the dry, hot room at a gym) make sure you're hydrated and dont go in their more than 5-10 minutes at a time with 5 minute breaks for about 45 minutes or an hour a day.  I am not bragging but I am well educated and my IQ is in the top 2% and I come from money so I had everything on my side to help me figure all of this out.  DO NOT think that a box of fruit pectin (certa, sure jell) is going to guarantee you to pass a piss test. TRUST ME.  DILUTION is the key.  I have an athletic body and a medium to high metabolism, not much body fat AT ALL, so it's not like im only 5'8", 300lbs. I am very fit and very physically active. Good luck folks!


----------



## HeavySmoker420 (Oct 21, 2012)

so as not to get confused, I am 5"11", 176 lbs with 10% body fat. Very fit, an athlete, and I eat healthy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2012)

You guys are funny as hell.


----------



## mariahkingston (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you very much,But some of my friends just switched from smoking to E-smoking(including me) thanks to reviews and news from http://ecigarettereviewed.com/blog,But i still need to undergo this short and sweet method as i have something left in me i guess.


----------



## Majestic_ (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't read the whole entire thread but a quarter. I tried the Jello method today for a lab test. I followed the entire instructions to the T. Hopefully it works. I'll post up and see what happens.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 20, 2012)

if its a urine test just go get some synthetic urine has never failed me


----------



## suburban (Dec 5, 2012)

smokeonthesly said:
			
		

> Here's the best way i found after doing a ton of research:
> 
> Always:
> 1. wear underwear to work




Finally!! Some sensible advice in this thread! 



Synthetic urine is still your best bet...
$5 digital thermometer and a 7/11 cup of coffee to dunk the synthetic urine bottle in right before you enter the testing facility. Get it up to 100 or a couple degrees higher, then tuck it in your underwear against your skin and in you go. Will stay within the temp range at least 30min to an hour if you tuck it well.  A hand warmer pack will give more time if needed.

Don't waste a job opportunity on advice from people with 1 post relating secondhand Internet stoner folklore.  Even if they passed there's absolutely no guarantee that anything they did was the reason (other than diluting their urine by drinking a lot of fluid).


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

suburban said:
			
		

> Finally!! Some sensible advice in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## thc_over_load (Mar 3, 2013)

alright so i have smoked for about 2 years non stop and now i have to take random drug tests and i believe my first one is on wednesday i havnt smoked in about 3 weeks and on friday i took one hit of a bowl im 125 pounds and im not sure if i am going to pass, i have been reading some **** on line about the sur gel and people have been saying to dulites your piss what should i do ?


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Mar 4, 2013)

thc_over_load said:
			
		

> alright so i have smoked for about 2 years non stop and now i have to take random drug tests and i believe my first one is on wednesday i havnt smoked in about 3 weeks and on friday i took one hit of a bowl im 125 pounds and im not sure if i am going to pass, i have been reading some **** on line about the sur gel and people have been saying to dulites your piss what should i do ?


Don't trust that **.  Get some synthetic, and pass your test.  Just wondering, why did you smoke Friday, after 3 weeks clean.  Seems like you want to fail.  If I have 3 weeks clean, why blow it a few day prior to the test?  I am fairly lucky, in that I have a fast metabolism, and can pass a test, after one week clean.  But I am in the minority.  My buddy, still pisses hot, after 30 days clean.  Of course he weighs 150 lbs more than me, and sleeps more than 8 hours a night.  With my metabolism, I sleep, between 3 and 6 hours a night.  The length of time, that cannabis remains in your system, varies from person to person, and you must take into consideration the amount you consume, how you consume cannabis, amount of body fat, and your metabolic rate.  
But for you, I would just get some synthetic piss, to pass this immediate test, and then do your own experiments, using home tests, to find out how long you need to quit, to pass a test.  Just because you can pass a Walmart test, don't assume you can pass a lab test.  A home test, just gives you a guideline to follow.  I can pass a home test, in about 4 days, but a lab test, takes me a week.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## just4fun (Mar 10, 2013)

Got a call from a job on Friday asking me to submit a drug test tomorrow (Monday). I've been clean for about 21 days but have been taking 2 niacin daily (morning and evening) as well as creatine, cranberry juice and water because I was pretty active in my ways prior to me stopping. I'm 5'11 180 former athlete so i'd say my metabolism is still pretty high. 

Should this be enough or should I try this sure gel to be safe?


----------



## Big Jango (Mar 14, 2013)

Jello verified....I have been wondering what i would do if i have to go for a drug test here,I have been on voluntary service in Arizona but now in Africa and there is this guy here in Africa that used to send me buds by mail to the us but now that i am in Africa there is a a lot of good weed and need to get the jel because i often go for tests,no doubt the gel works... tokers..


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am the same size and athletic. I passed one in 9 days. I think this is possible because I was a roofer in Florida in august, working everyday, you can imagine how much water and sweat moved through my system. Other friends (co-workers) had similar results. One friend passed (lab test) in 7 days, he was skinny though, I beleive your body weight has a lot to do with it, less fat cells, less storage for the thc. By the way, I was smoking from sun up to sun down also, heavy,heavy smoking! Its all about your weight and metabolism. IMO


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 7, 2013)

never heard of this one before, got to try it, cause the VA gives me test al the time


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 25, 2013)

i cannot believe this thread is still going, I posted in this with my testimony back in 2006 and am still getting emails about it.

cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

Montgomery said:
			
		

> In order to be successful at internet marketing, you should work to establish a credible and trusted online presence.


 
:huh:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :huh:



It's called SPAM WeedHopper


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

Oh,,:ignore:


----------



## lovinit (May 20, 2013)

You sir. have saved my life!


----------



## zipflip (May 21, 2013)

> i cannot believe this thread is still going, I posted in this with my testimony back in 2006 and am still getting emails about it.
> 
> cool.


 same here, Sic'. thas why i deleted so many my old posts a while back on here. i went quiet for a time and durring that time i started gettin hit wit all sortsa junk mail from idiots regarding old posts ive made.  but once i clened my bank of posts it stopped.  
  FYI on all these flushing tricks.. some do work, but in fact its not so much a "drink this and u'll be fine" thing. thers more to it whit preppin ur body etc, but all the poppin multiple pills like fkn niacin or golden seal etc.... tha shyt will screw ur kidneys up peopel.   so many the methods involvebasically overdosing on some vitamin or supplement of sorts


----------



## missmaryj413 (Jun 12, 2013)

what kind of jello should i use ? the powder or the actual jello and mix it with the water? I have to take a test in less than 24 hours and i just smoked yesterday so I am beyond nervous. @cincy boy, or anyone who can help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2013)

I like Cherry,,dont do **** to fix a test,,but taste real nice.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 11, 2014)

I been playing games with this pee stuff for years untill i came across fake pee i bought it, it comes with a heating element to keep the tempeture corrct well i tried it the first time out of dispiration well i pourded the fake pee into the cup and i been going strong for 5 years cost effective product works.what more could a man ask for if it works it works,and they are improving on the first ones out ther so be preparered for all kinds of fake pee do your homework and im sure it will work i never got a positve in 5 years 88888888


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jul 17, 2014)

yes that synthetic urine works great just remember to get the temp correct that's what will get you on that , there making one with urea in it now.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 17, 2014)

my VA Doctors know i do it n they will help get me  signed up for the Cannabis MJ,, when it is passed here in Floirda,, i guess i'm lucky


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2014)

Pass in Florida,,,LOL,,now thats funny. Them Rednecks aint gonna let that happen.:farm:


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 17, 2014)

What i do is buy the fake piss it works everytime all you have to do is cover the bottle which is inckuded with a warmer patch which comes to it keeps the tempeture right on the right temp it costs like 10.00 but well worth it for me i swear by this product i been useing the fake pee for over 5 years guess what not a positive yet,it really works,you can buy it online they send it discreetly right to your door with everything inteck including instructions.you cant go wrong    8888888


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't believe my acct. Still exist  I was one if the first members of this site.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 13, 2017)

A BLAST from the Past!!!!!

:48:

welcome Back


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats awesome what a great site after all it's been thru all the original accounts are still active nice job MP 

Welcome Back! Nice to meet u !


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2017)

Annual Physical Examination + Drug test last week and I passed it as expected even after smoking every other day. Aw yeah, thanks to Synthetic Urine.


----------

